# The Official League of Legends Thread   - Part 6



## Tazmo (Feb 22, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 22, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 22, 2013)

aaaaand lock it tazmo


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 22, 2013)

New thread OPPPPPPPP


----------



## OS (Feb 22, 2013)

When does the god damn patch come out?


----------



## Santí (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it already did, since I just patched.


----------



## OS (Feb 22, 2013)

EU or NA?












.............


----------



## Guiness (Feb 22, 2013)

Even Doublelift thinks Quinn will be played mid. (or top but I think she'll be better off mid)

Only time will tell.

Travis should change the title of his interviews though. Role with the Pros was better.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 22, 2013)

i wish my comp was good enough to stream cuz id host the true adventures of solo queue 

something about me about my personality has this magnetic quality that attracts the worst kind of people in my life

i understand that im not exactly the best person either but lol the people i run into solo queue on the regular is the stuff that people talk about once in a while


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 22, 2013)

then again its damn well my fault for playing on a friday night when all the children will be playing


----------



## Guiness (Feb 22, 2013)

LoL - a game known for comebacks.

sigh. i knew the trolling only gets worse as you climb if rumors are to be believed that is... but I would have thought that at Gold elo, people would have enough experience with the game to keep trying and look for enemy throws.

you have it rough WAD. :\

Don't you usually Q with Sajin? Duo'ing with a friend helps curbs the amount of trolls on your team by 1.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 22, 2013)

I have no idea how I just won this ranked game.

We were behind, we fought at blue teams area to baron, behind blue buff.

Our team, Zed, Caitlyn, Annie, Thresh and Vi.

Their team, Sona, Miss Fortune, Amumu, Volibear and Brand.

How did we win that team fight? Forever a mystery.

We even went 4 for 1, only Vi died, Sona lived.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 22, 2013)

Doublelift knows nothing about mid.

ADC life is all he knows.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 22, 2013)

Since i've went like 3-8 and 0-9 with Rammus, it simply means that he is such a shit champion


----------



## Santí (Feb 22, 2013)

^

ldestfuckingryoma


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 22, 2013)

Yep, champ fucking sucks, gg

LVL 1 Sona > Rammus


----------



## Santí (Feb 22, 2013)

Rammus is one of the stupidest mid-late game champions, especially against a heavy AD Team.

If a team goes full AD, and there's a Rammus, he'd just about 1v5 all of them like no tomorrow.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 22, 2013)

Nope, he sucks, end of story, gg.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 22, 2013)

Feels like I can barely play squishy supports like Sona, Janna, Soraka, and Nami anymore with all these scumbags picking Malphite and Cho'Gath support and shit.

Gonna be spamming Lux support, np.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 22, 2013)

Some guy is about to play Annie support


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 22, 2013)

Yeah Lux is the tank version of Sona


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 22, 2013)

This game went well, and Vayne is supposed to be my worst ADC.

Not too bad, I'd say


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 22, 2013)

es a pretty good team to pick vayne against

no real gap closers and aoe and shit to make committing to fights hard and kiting and such


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 22, 2013)

WAD said:


> es a pretty good team to pick vayne against
> 
> no real gap closers and aoe and shit to make committing to fights hard and kiting and such



Why do you think I picked her.

I know when to play her


----------



## Guiness (Feb 22, 2013)

MRN vs GGU

CLG vs CoL

only matches I'm pretty much interested in for the night.

Next week should be great however. Watch it all day.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 22, 2013)

GGU about to get MRND.

I just lost a game where I had to afk for about 2 minutes while I was calling all the shots leading us to a win, and when I get back all 3 of our inner turrets are down and 2 inhibs are down.

What the fuck?


----------



## Guiness (Feb 22, 2013)

I have my money on GGU.

Actually I'm gonna root for them.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 22, 2013)

oh yea who won the other matches i was too busy throwing games in solo q


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 22, 2013)

Duo ranked with Darth.

We have an anivia that went AFK at champ select.

GG


----------



## Maerala (Feb 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOq12mP0oEw[/YOUTUBE]

Pretty good if you can ignore all the autotune.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm sleeping right now. Wake me up when we get a first blood.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 22, 2013)

This is why MegaZero is my favourite player.

Like Voyboy says, Cya Nerds!


----------



## Sansa (Feb 22, 2013)

Told you they'd get Marned.

MegaZero makes dem plays boy.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 22, 2013)

MRN made very little mistakes during that match, and even then that may be an understatement.

Honestly speaking, GGU didn't play poorly at all but they were so damn passive and whenever they would engage, MRN reacted with the sort of aggression that GGU was missing.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 22, 2013)

24-24

4v5

We lost, but still


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 22, 2013)

Where do you guys play? NA, EUW?


----------



## Guiness (Feb 22, 2013)

holy shi-

Complexity players watch GLEE together.

and do singalongs too.

WHAT SAY U NOW HATERS?


----------



## Sansa (Feb 22, 2013)

coL looks like a bunch of bros.

Wouldn't mind moving into that gaming house.


----------



## αce (Feb 22, 2013)

if clg loses to complexity i'll rip someone's eyes out.


----------



## αce (Feb 22, 2013)

> holy shi-
> 
> Complexity players watch GLEE together.
> 
> ...



if that's true they are all losers


----------



## Santí (Feb 22, 2013)

Zabuza said:


> Where do you guys play? NA, EUW?



You can find basically most of us on both servers.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 22, 2013)

CLG plz win. i'm rooting for ya.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 22, 2013)

my j4 is so king cant even call him prince of demacia anymo


----------



## Sansa (Feb 22, 2013)

Fuckin' Twitch


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 22, 2013)

dat lantern death

bahaha


----------



## Sansa (Feb 22, 2013)

Still hate Benchshot QQ.

He should uninstall.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 22, 2013)

finally

gj clg. played much better than yesterday.

also, aphromoo making the early moves to put the team ahead. he definitely made his presence known that game.  i hope he carries that momentum, it should definitely give him a confidence boost.

and hotshotgg and chauster, they definitely picked up their game. chauster definitely showing better map control than the last 2 games and he had some good engages. HSGG forced that one bad engage which put CoL back into the game for a while but he didn't make too many mistakes at all.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 22, 2013)

also, dat lantern cockblock.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 22, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Still hate Benchshot QQ.
> 
> He should uninstall.



So should you.


Also, fuck this, Darth spiked to 500 ping, DCed and couldn't come back in so we lost the ranked game.

Sigh


----------



## Sansa (Feb 22, 2013)

Seriously, this guy is just like a woman.

Finds something to make noise about and then never shuts up 

Gett overr yourrselfff.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 22, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Seriously, this guy is just like a woman.
> 
> Finds something to make noise about and then never shuts up
> 
> Gett overr yourrselfff.



Lol, you're pretty funny.

Why are you telling me to get a life on skype when all you do is sit here and cry about pro players plays? Seems a bit more pathetic to me, especially when you suck and don't know half of the stuff they do.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lol, you're pretty funny.
> 
> Why are you telling me to get a life on skype when all you do is sit here and cry about pro players plays? Seems a bit more pathetic to me, especially when you suck and don't know half of the stuff they do.



I'm telling you to get a life because no one was even speaking to you and come in and talk about how bad I am at LoL.

Are you really that hungry for attention?
Don't you have a mother and father?

I don't care that you think I'm bad, that's good for you, but you're the only one in this thread that constantly talks about other's skill levels as if you're better than everyone.

So pls, get a life.


----------



## αce (Feb 22, 2013)

reading = life


----------



## Sansa (Feb 22, 2013)

League of legends = life.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 22, 2013)

i'd say we all have lives if thats the case.

anyway, didn't plan on watching any other matches after CLG's but I decided to tune in on FeaR's match. Wow they are smashing Marn though from what I read in Twitch chat, it would seem that threw a big advantage they had?


----------



## Sansa (Feb 22, 2013)

I don't like Vulcan.

Vulcan is just like teemo.

And no one like fucking teemo.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 22, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I'm telling you to get a life because no one was even speaking to you and come in and talk about how bad I am at LoL.
> 
> Are you really that hungry for attention?
> Don't you have a mother and father?
> ...



I fail to see how this is different from you randomly posting about how bad your team just was.

Except I call you bad, not some randoms.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> I fail to see how this is different from you randomly posting about how bad your team just was.
> 
> Except I call you bad, not some randoms.



Do you like me or something?
Stop talking to me, I don't like people like you.

I'm going to ban teemo every match.
Every single match.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## MrChubz (Feb 23, 2013)

So I learned today that even the mighty Akali can lose her lane if your jungler pings for a gank (level 3) then sits in your bush and picks his nose until you die, then runs in (and of course doesn't get the kill). 

I almost never blame the jungler because I main jungle and it gets really old, but I know what he was doing. He wanted me to soften him up, die, then jump in and take the kill. I want to make an EU West account just so I never have to play with a Brazilian ever again.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## MrChubz (Feb 23, 2013)

He probably just played a game with a Fiora who never warded, got ganked into oblivion, bitched at him when his ganks didn't result in a kill (don't ever do that if your champ has no CC) spammed pings every time they were off cool down, and bitched at him the entire game.

Usually on games like that the rest of the team is on you side, but I had one game where the entire team was non-stop bitching at me (even though I was ganking mid and top into oblivion). I figured they were a premade. But then they got on all chat and the enemy team was agreeing with them. I just left my computer, drove to my 24-hour IHOP, and ate unlimited pancakes for an hour and a half. It made me wonder why I'm forced to share air and water with people like that.


----------



## Hitorio (Feb 23, 2013)

Summoner Name: Hitorio. Level 7.
Started playing LoL two weeks ago - play a few times per week.



Current task: learning the basics - visiting the library, reading scrolls on the fundamentals. It's only _slightly_ daunting - but with each feature of the game gradually being learned, I feel my body hardening into a vessel of lethality and destruction.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Santí (Feb 23, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> I lose mid to good *Leblanc, Fizz, Lux,* and Brand though every time without jungle support.



Play Akali.

Don't know aboud Brand, though.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 23, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Great stuff, I feel like playing Fiora now.
> 
> Most of the time, aside from when I'm not playing one of my mains, I win my top lane on my own and never depend on my jungler.
> 
> I lose mid to good Leblanc, Fizz, Lux, and Brand though every time without jungle support.



You shouldn't ever rely on jungler ganks. 

If you can't outplay your opponent, you are at the level you deserve to be.

The only reason i call my jungler is for dragon, baron, and to give him gold if he is slightly behind (If he is really behind then fuck that guy, he is gonna be worth gold if i give him a kill)


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2013)

Thing is I don't have proper runes for her, my set is built around Ahri and Annie.

I do play Akali in normals obviously because who cares, press R to win, nobody is in try hard mode so I get fed.

I might need to counterpick those characters with Cho'Gath though.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 23, 2013)

Also i watched my mentor's game, and he ulted Akali when she was in her shroud (she went visible to attack him), and while the Ulti animation was processing, she was gone into her shroud. The Ulti did go off, but it did no damage.

Is this what's supposed to do? Does stealth do this? What would've gotten him the kill easily got HIM killed.


----------



## Santí (Feb 23, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Thing is I don't have proper runes for her, my set is built around Ahri and Annie.
> 
> I do play Akali in normals obviously because who cares, press R to win, nobody is in try hard mode so I get fed.
> 
> I might need to counterpick those characters with Cho'Gath though.



Recent update makes it so that you don't need a certain rune page for her. Standard AP Runes will work fine.

Magic Pen, Scaling Health, Flat AP/Scaling AP.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2013)

Why is Lee so much fun to play?


*Spoiler*: __ 



and so broken.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Do you like me or something?
> Stop talking to me, I don't like people like you.
> 
> I'm going to ban teemo every match.
> Every single match.



I don't like people such as you, either.

Hypocrites to the highest degree, that is.

That's why I flame you all the time, little ^ (use bro).


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 23, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Also i watched my mentor's game, and he ulted Akali when she was in her shroud (she went visible to attack him), and while the Ulti animation was processing, she was gone into her shroud. The Ulti did go off, but it did no damage.
> 
> Is this what's supposed to do? Does stealth do this? What would've gotten him the kill easily got HIM killed.



It's a recent glitch with the patch. This is similar to the Taric stun where if someone goes in the bush and his animation for the stun goes off, his c/d goes off too. It's the same with the Caitlyn ultimate as well. It just goes on a full C/D when someone gets out of sight.

For Akali, same thing. I had an Enemy Darius ulting Akali but Akali went into invisible and it did no damage + went on c/d.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2013)

Snowballing every lane like nobody's business.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 23, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Why is Lee so much fun to play?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



because u always get fed as fuck but lose the game anyways

OH WAIT

that makes it

incredibly unfun


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2013)

Lee is broken?

This the first time I hear that.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 23, 2013)

not me

then again ive seen him play for countless nerfs and patches


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2013)

WAD said:


> because u always get fed as fuck but lose the game anyways
> 
> OH WAIT
> 
> ...



Does happen half the time. 

Lee is the peeling master, but can't carry a whole team.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> So I learned today that even the mighty Akali can lose her lane if your jungler pings for a gank (level 3) then sits in your bush and picks his nose until you die, then runs in (and of course doesn't get the kill).
> 
> I almost never blame the jungler because I main jungle and it gets really old, but I know what he was doing. He wanted me to soften him up, die, then jump in and take the kill. I want to make an EU West account just so I never have to play with a Brazilian ever again.



I strongly agree that Spaniards and all the non English speaking players on NA need their own server.

What are you supposed to do if you walk into solo queue and end up in a premade full of fucking Spaniards?

Dodging really shouldn't have a penalty, because sometimes you just have to dodge.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> I don't like people such as you, either.
> 
> Hypocrites to the highest degree, that is.
> 
> That's why I flame you all the time, little ^ (use bro).



Oo, look at me, I think I'm cool because I flame people over the internet and call them ^ (use bro)!

If you didn't like me, you wouldn't bother to read my posts, shows just how much attention you require to feel good about yourself.

What a sad excuse for an existence.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Oo, look at me, I think I'm cool because I flame people over the internet and call them ^ (use bro)!
> 
> *If you didn't like me, you wouldn't bother to read my posts, shows just how much attention you require to feel good about yourself.*
> 
> What a sad excuse for an existence.



Way to screw yourself over.

You said you don't like me, yet you read my posts.

GG Logic, are you mentally retarded?


----------



## Guiness (Feb 23, 2013)

really vae and jiyeon? 

vae stop starting shitstorms for the giggles. its amusing at first but when its turn into shit like this, it starts to bring bad feelings into the thread.

gotta keep this thread positive! 

SAY NO TO TOXICITY!


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> Way to screw yourself over.
> 
> You said you don't like me, yet you read my posts.
> 
> GG Logic, are you mentally retarded?



I thought because you left the thread you finally stopped throwing bitch fits at everything like a little girl and took you off ignore.

Last night proves quite clearly how much of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) you really are.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey Jiyeon what's your GN?


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2013)

^ Jistawr

Oh god, Latin America really need their own server.

I was just in a queue where our team was supposed to easily squash the opposition.
We already had Caitlyn for adc and then last pick picks mf and says 'Ablo Espanol?'

MF then proceeded to afk for 20 minutes.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 23, 2013)

I just lost a game and i am not mad, just disappointed. I'd rage because when all 5 enemies were mid, Akali was like "welp, let's farm bot" and Vayne was like "Full HP, 3 feet from base? Better recall and get interrupted twice instead of just walking for 5 secs"

Then 2 of them go to baron, which we knew they were doing but the rest of us were dead. Noc and Vayne go, and i know they'll die and i say "Vayne, if you die, we auto-lose this"
GUESS WHAT HAPPENED.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2013)

4N said:


> really vae and jiyeon?
> 
> vae stop starting shitstorms for the giggles. its amusing at first but when its turn into shit like this, it starts to bring bad feelings into the thread.
> 
> ...



Fuck you, I do what I want.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I just lost a game and i am not mad, just disappointed. I'd rage because when all 5 enemies were mid, Akali was like "welp, let's farm bot" and Vayne was like "Full HP, 3 feet from base? Better recall and get interrupted twice instead of just walking for 5 secs"
> 
> Then 2 of them go to baron, which we knew they were doing but the rest of us were dead. Noc and Vayne go, and i know they'll die and i say "Vayne, if you die, we auto-lose this"
> GUESS WHAT HAPPENED.



Bad decision making can really kill a game.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 23, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Bad decision making can really kill a game.


This is really what made us lose. And how do i stop it? I am telling them don't do x you'll die. They do it and die, and they keep not listening to me, and they keep dying. Soooo


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 23, 2013)

this is why i want chat in LoL to be disabled

i actually think there will be more teamwork promoted with lack of communication

maybe more emphasis on pings and stuff

maybe integrate something like "radio commands" into the game


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2013)

Neg me more mang.

Neg me more.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2013)

WAD said:


> this is why i want chat in LoL to be disabled
> 
> i actually think there will be more teamwork promoted with lack of communication
> 
> ...



Nah, sometimes you need to give complex instructions to more than one person.

Like you might have to tell someone to get an oracles to clear the enemy jungle and around the baron pit and at the same time tell someone to pink baron.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 23, 2013)

WAD said:


> this is why i want chat in LoL to be disabled
> 
> i actually think there will be more teamwork promoted with lack of communication
> 
> ...



Yeah, like have 3 options when pinging blue "come take this" "help me with it" "retreat from the fatass santa"


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Neg me more mang.
> 
> Neg me more.



k, tommorow.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 23, 2013)

AP Tank Rammus 11-6-18 Mpen Tank Rammus

Fed as fuck Ezreal? Beat 1 vs 1 easy.
Also WAD's Volibear is MUCH worse than his Xin Zhao. TAKE MY WORD ON THIS.

RENEKTON JUKED HIM 9+ TIMES. NOT EVEN OVEREXAGGERATING.

Got replay for anyone interested in the pro plays.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> AP Tank Rammus 11-6-18 Mpen Tank Rammus
> 
> Fed as fuck Ezreal? Beat 1 vs 1 easy.
> Also WAD's Volibear is MUCH worse than his Xin Zhao. TAKE MY WORD ON THIS.
> ...



I'd like to watch WAD make himself look like a retard, please.


----------



## αce (Feb 23, 2013)

too much mad in this thread
stop getting baited by "i read all day = life" vae


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 23, 2013)

its ok

i still got fed as fuck and carried 

also do u take back what u say about my xin

5 dorans support 2 stronk


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> I'd like to watch WAD make himself look like a retard, please.



You have issues man.

Anyway, we carried late.



WAD said:


> its ok
> 
> i still got fed as fuck and carried
> 
> ...




Did you fucking sell your boots for a 6th doran? No, so shut your mouth.

Also i stomped as MPen Support Garen, so yeah, argument invalid.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 23, 2013)

damn

exter and morden are totally outplaying alex ich. those ganks so sex.

This match between OG and GG is prolly the best match I've watched so far in the LCS. Its been pretty close and the plays have really been exciting.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 23, 2013)

thresh available this week

no one on NA plays him except one team who sucks with him and they lose i forgot who

on EU?

gosu pepper does mad work

and i know people like krepo love him

stay dumb NA

stay dumb


----------



## Guiness (Feb 23, 2013)

thresh was banned against aphro


----------



## Guiness (Feb 23, 2013)

that was a good match.

Giants shouldn't feel too badly. They did well.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2013)

I'd ban thresh over blitz tbh.

Blitz' pull is pretty dodgeable because he has to turn in the direction of who he wants to pull, but thresh has a wind up making it a guessing game on who he's going to pull.

I never ban Shen anymore either, teemo is a 100% ban.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 23, 2013)

teeto is a faget but hardly worth a permban 

also bjergsen

fuck u


----------



## Guiness (Feb 23, 2013)

bjergsen outplayed that ori and xin so hard


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 23, 2013)

i hope he gets muramana 

watch everyone freak out on that over seraps

but muramana is SUPER hax on syndra


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 23, 2013)

hes going seraphs what a dumb fucking cunt


----------



## Guiness (Feb 23, 2013)

WAD said:


> i hope he gets muramana
> 
> watch everyone freak out on that over seraps
> 
> but muramana is SUPER hax on syndra





WAD said:


> hes going seraphs what a dumb fucking cunt



LOOOOOOOOOOOL

oh wad, you douche


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2013)

WAD said:


> hes going seraphs what a dumb fucking cunt



The dumb fucking cunt also wasted his flash in mid several minutes ago for an attempted and failed Sona kill.

This Syndra 

Just kidding, he's 50 times the player I am.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 23, 2013)

wait no the blasting wand was for a cap

WILL HE GET THE LONG SWORD


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 23, 2013)

nope another blasting wand

dumb fucking cunt status resumes


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 23, 2013)

wait it was for a void staff

god damn it bjergsen what the fuck


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow, Wolves so greedy, chasing a won fight turning into a lost one.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 23, 2013)

once it was no longer hipster to root for the underdog theyve been terror even with fuck u bjergsen


----------



## αce (Feb 23, 2013)

eu
don't care


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm still not able to understand how they beat Millenium in the qualifiers.

Mil must've had a REALLY bad day because their players are much better.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 23, 2013)

yep hes a dumb fucking cunt


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2013)

Teemo should be permd mang.

He's almost as bad as twitch, stealths before a teamfight then comes in during the middle of it and steals his entire teams kills and then when you try to retreat, theres fucking shrooms everywhere.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2013)

Holy shit that Ezreal build.

Legit


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2013)

I didn't know Froggen, Snoopeh, and Krepo were all on EG.

What a powerhouse team.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2013)

....Wickd is more impressive than Snoopeh.

Yellowpete is also amazing, his teamfighting is retardedly good.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 23, 2013)

didn't ban froggen's anivia

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 23, 2013)

rofl

blitz top

is this real life


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2013)

Blitzcrank top, sOAZ you magnificent bastard, you.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2013)

JESUS CHRIST, FROGGEN TOO GOOD 

This is why you don't give this hoe Anivia.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 23, 2013)

froggen baited so hard


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 23, 2013)

eg gettin wreckd


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 23, 2013)

WAD said:


> eg gettin wreckd



I BELIEVE EG.

Plus I do not want to see Blitz top in solo que now >_>


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 23, 2013)

especially since it only worked in a turtle 1v2 lane


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 23, 2013)

WAD said:


> especially since it only worked in a turtle 1v2 lane



Yeah.... >_> that's not going to stop people from doing it anyways.

Damn it Soaz stop pulling Anivia


----------



## Guiness (Feb 23, 2013)

blitzcrank top too fearsome


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 23, 2013)

kayle and blitz carried so hard


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2013)

Whom can stop my mighty Fnatic?


----------



## Guiness (Feb 23, 2013)

fnatic totally outplayed EG.

damn.

i wanted more from that match though.

but yeah, fnatic definitely had the better strategy.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2013)

Wonder how good Rekkles has gotten while YellowStar is keeping his seat warm.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 23, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Whom can stop my mighty Fnatic?



You've never talked about Fnatic until now... or maybe I haven't been playing attention to it.

But GG and EG are the ones I'm rooting for.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 23, 2013)

yellowstar wont be replaced


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2013)

Was editing my masteries just before this game that's about to start and made a mistake and clicked return points instead of revert.

Fuck me.

GG.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 23, 2013)

Jiyeon pull a hotshot


----------



## Savior (Feb 23, 2013)

Damn I totally trolled this team. Trynd kept stealing my jungle. When they were almost dead he kept spinning in and saying " sorry need the fury." Asked him nicely to stop but of course he didn't. So I decided to be terrible and pretended I was just bad. They got so annoyed hehe. Best way to get back at douches imo.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh god why..I just started a game with an Ashe that is running Ghost Teleport.

Do not want


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2013)

Got an early triple, it worked out I guess 

4-0 with Zed in ranked so far, all Jungle.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 23, 2013)

rofl anyone watching voy's stream

yeah

akali totally balanced


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 23, 2013)

95 Points Vae. Really?


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2013)

Ryze OP as fuck man.

Once I build RoA, SE, and banshee, that's it.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> 95 Points Vae. Really?



Qualified now, 5-0 with Zed.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2013)

I said Cya nerd, everytime I killed pantheon in lane.

Which was about 6 times.

Everytime he stunned me, I bursted him 100-0 in like 2 seconds


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I said Cya nerd, everytime I killed pantheon in lane.
> 
> Which was about 6 times.
> 
> Everytime he stunned me, I bursted him 100-0 in like 2 seconds



Voyboy doesn't use it when he kills someone, he uses it when he gets a kill in a situation where he faces multiple enemies and either gets them all, or gets away.

Way to use it in the wrong context, then again, I'm not suprised.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 23, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Ryze OP as fuck man.
> 
> Once I build RoA, SE, and banshee, that's it.



Nasus is OP too

Once i get 600 bonus damage on Q, IBG, Visage, Locket and Omen, that's it.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> Voyboy doesn't use it when he kills someone, he uses it when he gets a kill in a situation where he faces multiple enemies and either gets them all, or gets away.
> 
> Way to use it in the wrong context, then again, I'm not suprised.


Looking for attention again are we?
I don't care how he uses it, I used it how I wanted.



Gogeta said:


> Jiyeon pull a hotshot



What did Hotshot do?

Go into a game with no runes or masteries?


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 23, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> What did Hotshot do?
> 
> Go into a game with no runes or masteries?



Didn't he fight with no runes in the match against TSM

And won


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 23, 2013)

qualified for my series for the 3rd time in a row

will i be promoted this time

more @ 11


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Didn't he fight with no runes in the match against TSM
> 
> And won



What?


Was that planned, or does hotshot balls things up that regularly?


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 23, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> What?
> 
> 
> Was that planned, or does hotshot balls things up that regularly?



IDK i don't actually follow LCS, just what the guys posting here... have posted.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 23, 2013)

hotshot definitely derps regularly no one would plan such a thing


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2013)

I remember when he wasted his R during that match vs vulcan I think it was on Friday


----------



## OS (Feb 23, 2013)

Just saw the Gambit vs Giants. Those Thresh plays. It's like watching myself except i get warmogs and more armor.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2013)

It's so easy to get fed as Akali.

But it's so easy to lose too


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 23, 2013)

Why are people making me carry so god damn hard in ranked these days, I can never catch a break.

I even got an almost penta, Graves finished me off and survived with 50 Hp, Cho finished him off.

STILL NO FUCKING PENTA


----------



## αce (Feb 23, 2013)

yes hotshot played malphite against elise with 0 runes and masteries. he realized when the game started to load. he still won.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2013)

How the hell did he manage to make such a catastrophic mistake.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 23, 2013)

he is a blithering idiot


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2013)

Hotshot is that one person people love to hate


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 23, 2013)

he's just hilariously derpy its good entertainment value

everyone kinda has to respect him since he was pretty old school "top tier" but how the mighty hath fallen


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2013)

Perfect game as Lux just now after they banned out my Akali.

7/0/9.

The fucking snipes


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2013)

This guy first picks mid as Elise and says: They won't think I'm mid especially with Kennen hurr durr.


----------



## Santí (Feb 23, 2013)

BT, SoTD, Warmogs Rengar too unstoppable.

Can god honestly solo both the AP and AD Carry 2v1, and then have enough left over to slap Lee Sin a new one.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm gonna start building an adc rune page, then buy Vayne or MF.


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 23, 2013)

Tanklise = unstoppable


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2013)

A fed Akali would like to have a word with Tanklise.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 23, 2013)

Akali needs to be permabanned in solo queue because if she gets even just a little fed it's over. Proceeds to snowball, np.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2013)

At the very least your team grabbing vision wards helps a ton.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 23, 2013)

But in solo queue you'd be lucky if even one person does that.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> But in solo queue you'd be lucky if even one person does that.



True enough.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 23, 2013)

I usually ban Akali if I have the choice, to stop my team from feeding her. Playing against her is an easy job for me, especially if she goes top. Pink ward dat bish.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 23, 2013)

If it were a 100% up to me, I'd permaban Akali, Taric, and Cho'Gath 100%. But bitches always want like Shen and Blitz and shit.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2013)

I hate when people ban out my Akali.

I hate even more when I proceed to feed on the enemy's souls and they go ahead and throw.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 23, 2013)

CHALLENGE:

if i dont get plat by my birthday im quitting this fucking game

because honestly

the people that i interact with regularly

in solo queue

bring me down to the fucking dredges of despair 

if i cant hit simple plat

in that timeframe

then i am not meant to play this fucking game

simple as that

/rant


----------



## Darth (Feb 23, 2013)

I can honestly say as someone who's favorite character has been Akali since her release, fuck all of you noob bitch whores who only recently picked her up and just now realize her epicness.


----------



## Darth (Feb 23, 2013)

lol wad u lost to a sejuani.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2013)

Who even picks Sejuani.

I played against one the other day, and she missed every single one of her rushes.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2013)

lol wad you lost to a lux


----------



## Maerala (Feb 23, 2013)

Lux op as fuck, true story.

Just kidding, she's very balanced. She has long ass cooldowns and is all skillshot, but she is really powerful.


----------



## OS (Feb 23, 2013)

Quinn release. When?


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2013)

Well, just lost 24 lp because of a afk cunt nasus.

I think I hate afkers more than I hate being last pick.


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2013)

I dont even mind being last pick tho lol.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 24, 2013)

I wish Darth was always last pick. Worst bans na.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2013)

So after feeding for like 4 games in a row with champions I thought I'm good at, I decided to pick Akali (who I only played 4-5 times in normals before) cause, well, what's there to lose if I suck at this game anyway?


*Spoiler*: __ 








Akali OP as fuck


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 24, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Lux op as fuck, true story.
> 
> Just kidding, she's very balanced. She has long ass cooldowns and is all skillshot, but she is really powerful.



Lux and long cool down, does not compute


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Lux and long cool down, does not compute



Her shortest is like 10 seconds, no?..

Of course her ult is another story, but still pretty much once per teamfight


----------



## Maerala (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah her ult is broken tbh. That shit goes down to 24 seconds late game.

But everything else is pretty high, especially early on. If you miss, gg.


----------



## Santí (Feb 24, 2013)

>In queue for less than one minute

Scumbag lvl Darth.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 24, 2013)

Would accept but _The Time Traveler_ is on. 

Brings me back to my childhood.


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2013)

Sant? said:


> >In queue for less than one minute
> 
> Scumbag lvl Darth.


I have taught him well.


Godaime Hokage said:


> Would accept but _The Time Traveler_ is on.
> 
> Brings me back to my childhood.



such a lame chickflick.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 24, 2013)

not tonight since im on tilt

but tomorrow

i begin my harsh regime of mindless solo queue

3 weeks i have

if i dont get plat then fuck this game and fuck the community and fuck eu-west


----------



## Sansa (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't know why I had problems with Ahri before.

She's so easy.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> such a lame chickflick.



I meant _The Time Machine_, I get them confused all the time.

_The Time Traveler's Wife_ isn't bad though! 

Rachel McAdams op. 10/10 would... do her nails.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 24, 2013)

u should have ...'d after "do"


----------



## Sansa (Feb 24, 2013)

Actually, come to think of it, I think my problems with Ahri before were down to my poor mechanics 

I couldn't land charm for shit and would spend more time running out of mana trying to harass than last hitting.

Used to combo really slow too.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 24, 2013)

I have so much to learn from you, Manny.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 24, 2013)

so much to teach

so little time


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 24, 2013)

Sant? said:


> >In queue for less than one minute
> 
> Scumbag lvl Darth.



Hahaha. I accidentally accepted your invite when I thought it was my friend. We were duoquoing for ranked though.

I hate winning like 3 games in a row for a promotion. And then I lose the two games that costs me my promotion


----------



## Sansa (Feb 24, 2013)

Learn from Doublelift.

This guy Destiny or some shit learned draven from him.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 24, 2013)

Bought Anivia.

Egg op as fuck.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 24, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Bought Anivia.
> 
> Egg op as fuck.



so young

so naive

also just got hard carried as fuck by a shaco

well he took all the kills in lane and stuff but still

team was being dumb as fuck in midgame too kept getting caught

i told them

let shaco split push on his own

and ill split push (shen)

the rest roam and go for objectives

eventually we took map control and they were the ones that got caught or isolated and we had some good fights and won np

moral of the story:

have a strategy for ur team in mind


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 24, 2013)

whats up WAD?

oh

u know

the usual



top 5% on EU

np


----------



## Santí (Feb 24, 2013)

You gotta push for more objectives, man.

I once carried a game with a greatly negative K/D and won it for us simply by intelligently split-pushing to inhibs and getting Dragon ect.

I was honestly like 4/15


----------



## Maerala (Feb 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> so young
> 
> so naive





Also, I guess  are giving away Arcade Sona. Seems legit. I entered anyway but I already have a Sona skin, so good luck to you bitches.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 24, 2013)

oh trust me i make all the good calls

i am human so i do make mistakes but if u guys should know its not that often and not on a hot day

peeps just dont listen to me

oh well 

carried as jungle lee

np


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2013)

imo wad just pick someone who can push lanes easily and just push and roam all day. get mass cs, objectives, and kills like a boss. plus its easier to win games faster.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 24, 2013)

oh yea that perfect solo queue champ ofc i forgot their name


----------



## Santí (Feb 24, 2013)

WAD, play Rengar. That is the name which you have forgotten.

He's calling for you.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> oh trust me i make all the good calls
> 
> i am human so i do make mistakes but if u guys should know its not that often and not on a hot day
> 
> ...



But you can't win as Lee Sin wtf


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 24, 2013)

nah thats just lane sin

i win with jungle lee sin

i sometimes carry real hard ask sajin or genome and i think i played with vbd

i just sometimes do hilarious shit like save people with kicks

np good guy wad


----------



## Maerala (Feb 24, 2013)

I fought a mid Lee Sin yesterday. He was annoying as fuck. I chunked him to like 10 health and he turtled for a little bit, and then he was back to full health in like two minutes without going back.

wat


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 24, 2013)

actually i think its

the blood moon skin

its fucking cursed

for various reasons i cant really get into

but if i buy like silverfang

thats surely a powerup

pretty terror splash art but ingame is sexxxxxx


----------



## Santí (Feb 24, 2013)

Sant? said:


> WAD, play Rengar. That is the name which you have forgotten.
> 
> He's calling for you.



**


----------



## Santí (Feb 24, 2013)

Silverfang > Bloodmoon by miles.

It looks great in game and it's hipster, because everyone buys Bloodmoon.

It's a win/win.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 24, 2013)

Lies, everybody buys Nurse. Fucking horndogs.

Blood Moon best splash all servers. You guys are whack.


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> actually i think its
> 
> the blood moon skin
> 
> ...



Embrace the Nurse within you. Nurse Akali will cure your curse. 

Or just play Diana. Good at pushing, super high damage, good at roaming, nvr die. 

Or just play Diana.


----------



## Santí (Feb 24, 2013)

Diana, press Q and clear an entire creep wave.

Fuck that bitch, it's impossible to push against her.


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Lies, everybody buys Nurse. Fucking horndogs.
> 
> Blood Moon best splash all servers. You guys are whack.



Why do you think my Username is DarthRN? 

also fuck you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) a true Akali main buys all her skins to prove their worth.


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2013)

Aaand Dyrus OP


----------



## Santí (Feb 24, 2013)

But Darth, Crimson and Soccer Akali are not available.

And stinger is worst than her default.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> Why do you think my Username is DarthRN?



i'm 12 and wat is dis?



Sant? said:


> And stinger is worst than her default.



Nothing is worse than Akali's classic. That shit gives me nightmares, no lie.

Also, Anivia slowest autoattack animation milky way, true story.


----------



## Santí (Feb 24, 2013)

Naw, classic Akali has side boobage. 

By default, it is > Stinger.


----------



## Santí (Feb 24, 2013)

As a matter of fact, if that's the case.... Classic Akali > all.

Side boobage OP.


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2013)

Adrian do you not know what an RN is?


Stands for Reigistered Nurse lol.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> CHALLENGE:
> 
> if i dont get plat by my birthday im quitting this fucking game
> 
> ...



Have fun quitting, you're not plat level.


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2013)

And Stinger imo is better than Crimson. It's in game model at least. Stinger's splash art was also better than Crimson's original splash art. Im sure Stinger's art will be updated eventually.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 24, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Naw, classic Akali has side boobage.
> 
> By default, it is > Stinger.



Couldn't even tell, that's how gross that splash is.

Also, she's like fifteen. 



Darth said:


> Adrian do you not know what an RN is?
> 
> Stands for Reigistered Nurse lol.



YEAH WELL

Now I know.


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Have fun quitting, you're not plat level.



I disagree. Mechanically he's just as good as several plat players I know on NA. Although his general game judgement isnt quite up there just yet. He just needs to know what to do and when to do it. And he needs to be more vocal with his team. Communication is the key to winning every game. You cant win 1v9.


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Couldn't even tell, that's how gross that splash is.
> 
> Also, she's like fifteen.


Problem?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> I disagree. Mechanically he's just as good as several plat players I know on NA. Although his general game judgement isnt quite up there just yet. He just needs to know what to do and when to do it. And he needs to be more vocal with his team. Communication is the key to winning every game. You cant win 1v9.



Liar, he's high gold material. not plat.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 24, 2013)

YOU ARE SOMETHING ELSE HADY


----------



## Santí (Feb 24, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Couldn't even tell, that's how gross that splash is.



Yeah, she needs a new splash, but that'll be soon. I can feel it.



> Also, she's like fifteen.



Eww.



























































































Too old.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 24, 2013)

the thing is i dont think i can main akali

that champion

is just like

major stigma

attached to her

but wtf

i really enjoy playing her lately for sum raisin

the heart wants what the heart wants


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Liar, he's high gold material. not plat.


The difference between like high gold and plat is like undistinguishable.


Godaime Hokage said:


> YOU ARE SOMETHING ELSE HADY



<3 u Adrian. 

/nohomo


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> The difference between like high gold and plat is like undistinguishable.
> 
> 
> <3 u Adrian.
> ...



You're low silver though, almost bronze.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> <3 u Adrian.
> 
> */nohomo*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 24, 2013)

i wil lplay

i havent slept

but ill play

np


----------



## Maerala (Feb 24, 2013)

I just noticed Vae's avatar.

Is that Sylvanas Windrunner?

I died.

/fangasm


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 24, 2013)

no

technically

she did


----------



## Santí (Feb 24, 2013)

Fuck you, WAD.

Not even listening to my Rengar suggestion.

Play fucking Rengar.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 24, 2013)

i cant santi

i know im not manly enough

i gotta be humble in my shortcomings u know?

play to my strengths n shit


----------



## Maerala (Feb 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> no
> 
> technically
> 
> she did



HOHOHOHO OH STAHP, YOU!

Killing me.


----------



## Santí (Feb 24, 2013)

foreign, get off of WAD's account.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 24, 2013)

ok im back

wtf dis faget posted on my shit

how did he know my password

real


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> the thing is i dont think i can main akali
> 
> that champion
> 
> ...


High mobility assasins are my favorite type of champion. Riven/Akali/Diana/Ahri/Katarina etc

Id like Kha'Zix a lot more as well if he wasnt a bug.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I just noticed Vae's avatar.
> 
> Is that Sylvanas Windrunner?
> 
> ...



Indeed.

So I just found out my cousin went to high school in a nazi uniform, my aunt just said ''It's just a phase, he'll stop eventually''

He almost got permanently suspended, wtf is wrong with that family.


----------



## Santí (Feb 24, 2013)

Perfect.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 24, 2013)

how can u

a knight

say 1 ip remaining

is a perfect score

for shame santi

for shame


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Indeed.
> 
> So I just found out my cousin went to high school in a nazi uniform, my aunt just said ''It's just a phase, he'll stop eventually''
> 
> He almost got permanently suspended, wtf is wrong with that family.



Whatever it is, it's clearly genetic


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> Whatever it is, it's clearly genetic



Probably, I used to get in fist fights with that family all the time, we're all really similar.

I broke my cousins arm, she broke my nose.

We were 12


----------



## Maerala (Feb 24, 2013)

Damn, he got you, Vae.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 24, 2013)

i wanna get hecarim 

and play with pony

charge in like a real baylife martyr


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 24, 2013)

Anyone duo with me in ranked?


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> Whatever it is, it's clearly genetic



holy fucking shit


----------



## Santí (Feb 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> how can u
> 
> a knight
> 
> ...



It was sarcasm 

0 will always be the holy number.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 24, 2013)

i just realized i don't have my honor ribbon anymore.

scumbags at riot ain't doing it right

was getting bored of red all the time anyway.

wanna get the blue one c:


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2013)

4N said:


> i just realized i don't have my honor ribbon anymore.
> 
> scumbags at riot ain't doing it right
> 
> ...



Yellow ones are the best.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 24, 2013)

oh look

i blitzed through my division and am yet again earning a promotion series

now how much agony and suffering will i suffer once again


----------



## Guiness (Feb 24, 2013)

3rd time's the charm


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2013)

Havent even earned my promotion series yet.


----------



## Santí (Feb 24, 2013)

Forever unranked.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 24, 2013)

u mean 4th time?


----------



## OS (Feb 24, 2013)

The feel when you carry as akali and win


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 24, 2013)

2PD Vi

interesting


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 24, 2013)

oh yea nice must feel good to have a competent fuckin team

and not two peopel d/c'd for 10 minutes

and a troll bot lane


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> The feel when you carry as akali and win



over 600 games played and no support or jungler on either team AND TWO TEEMOS?

WHAT KIND OF HELL ARE YOU STUCK IN MAN?


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2013)

WHY DID THAT VI HAVE CLARITY GOD IN HEAVEN WHY?


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> oh yea nice must feel good to have a competent fuckin team
> 
> and not two peopel d/c'd for 10 minutes
> 
> and a troll bot lane



It seems his Twitch dc'd relatively early into the game actually. Unless having 70 cs at 50 minutes is normal. 

Also he had a teemo with 18 deaths and a troll botlane so...


----------



## OS (Feb 24, 2013)

It would have been ours earlier if twitch stayed.

And I've had worse and seen worse. Yesterday was the worst of em ever, I had a blitz on my team who couldn't grab one person. Next I had a garen and teemo that trolled and fed while i was being fed and we lost a 3v5 with the enemies winning with a fed trundle. Then, a bot lane that gave an enemy varus 11 kills before he go their turret.


----------



## OS (Feb 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> It seems his Twitch dc'd relatively early into the game actually. Unless having 70 cs at 50 minutes is normal.
> 
> Also he had a teemo with 18 deaths and a troll botlane so...


Actually, our bot did good and he got fed. He started dying though and suddenly left. We were doing good. At the start the enemy team tried an all in fight against us at top and then went mid to get teemo. Teemo baited them to us though and we had a 4-0 start with me having first blood.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2013)

Are you fucking serious, I just had a Cait rage quit at level 7 during my final game in the Promotion series.

So fucking typical, fuck people like her, I want to seriously break every bone in her body IRL.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 24, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> The feel when you carry as akali and win


Wukong building armor against 80%AP Team... AD carry Vi... No jungler... no support... I think bot games are a harder challenge


----------



## Guiness (Feb 24, 2013)

man the feeling you have after such a long game when you lose is annoying and sad.

dat backdoor nunu+cait too strong.

should have seen it coming.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 24, 2013)

4th promotion series fail


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2013)

wow ya'll are terrible


----------



## αce (Feb 24, 2013)

i feel like i'd be gold if i didn't have a toaster running at 20fps, with a terrible keyboard and a mouse that can't scroll with the scroll key. and sometimes, just sometimes, the scroll key goes off on its own and i played on a zoomed in game.

i should probably play ranked again
see how far i get


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 24, 2013)

i should do 4n evolved level blogs about all my games complete with screenshot and game summary EVERY time i play so i can show u how badly i am often trolled

i know a lot of people say that

but dude

dude...


----------



## αce (Feb 24, 2013)

also teemo and brand 18 deaths? im notorious for just playing it safe and not going darth mode so perhaps im misssing something. but no one should die that much.


----------



## αce (Feb 24, 2013)

btw WAD and Darth should be high gold or plat. I don't play with Plat's but I do play with high gold's and the skill level is similar. Keep in mind Darth is playing on like 200 ping and constantly carries excluding the single man invades.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 24, 2013)

if i dont get plat in a few weeks im quitting the game

np


----------



## Guiness (Feb 24, 2013)

why don't u just duo with sajin? :\


----------



## Guiness (Feb 24, 2013)

tomorrow, i think i'll do this marathon where i just play LoL all day.

might be impossible cuz i might wanna kill myself by the 4th game. :\


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2013)

He tried. That didn't go well either


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2013)

αce said:


> btw WAD and Darth should be high gold or plat. I don't play with Plat's but I do play with high gold's and the skill level is similar. Keep in mind Darth is playing on like 200 ping and constantly carries excluding the single man invades.



I play at 200 ping too, and I do well


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2013)

αce said:


> btw WAD and Darth should be high gold or plat. I don't play with Plat's but I do play with high gold's and the skill level is similar. Keep in mind Darth is playing on like 200 ping and constantly carries excluding the single man invades.



Why thank you ace. Thats very kind of you. 
Carried Vae two games in a row at 300 ping np. then it spiked to 500 and I dc'd  Would probably have still carried tho.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 24, 2013)

WAD. wanna use my account and get me out of Bronze?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> Why thank you ace. Thats very kind of you.
> Carried Vae two games in a row at 300 ping np. then it spiked to 500 and I dc'd  Would probably have still carried tho.



Carried me? What the fuck are you on about son, you lost us 2 games, one by DC one by terrible lag.

The final game I CARRIED, not you. Which was the first game, not the final one.


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> I play at 200 ping too, and I do well



You average like 100 tho


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> You average like 100 tho



I average 190...


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Carried me? What the fuck are you on about son, you lost us 2 games, one by DC one by terrible lag.
> 
> The final game I CARRIED, not you. Which was the first game, not the final one.



we went 2-3 overall right? Cause im pretty sure i carried as akali and Leona. i dont remember the other games except for the kat game i dc'd in.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 24, 2013)

Are you guys tryharding on NA wtf

lately when i played with WAD i just played 1200 MS Rammus


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Are you guys tryharding on NA wtf
> 
> lately when i played with WAD i just played 1200 MS Rammus



Homeguard boots 5 Rammus is legit tho. If I ever actually played Rammus in ranked I would build that everytime.

But I dont play Rammus anymore so...


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> we went 2-3 overall right? Cause im pretty sure i carried as akali and Leona. i dont remember the other games except for the kat game i dc'd in.



We went 2-4 if that's the case, because we had a game where I was Lee top and you were Lux mid.

But I don't see how you carried as Leona, that was a joint effort, so was the Akali game.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> Homeguard boots 5 Rammus is legit tho. If I ever actually played Rammus in ranked I would build that everytime.
> 
> But I dont play Rammus anymore so...



I actually play Rammus semi offensive, with Sorc, Rylais and Lyiandris, rest tank. Worked out quite well.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 24, 2013)

20 fps ace?

I get like 60.

Voyboy plays at like 120


----------



## αce (Feb 24, 2013)

yup shitty computers are op


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 24, 2013)

fuck shitty comps in the arse


----------



## Sansa (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm watching Rekkles' stream and he gets Leona combo'd and he goes:
'I HAVE NO MANA
FUCK MY LIFE
I HAVE NO MANA'

 Rekkles


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 24, 2013)

I hate Leona so much.

And i hate CC combos with Leona. Horrifying.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 24, 2013)

my fps sometimes drops to 15

laptop OP


----------



## Sansa (Feb 24, 2013)

FPS only drops to 10-15 if I have like tumblr open or something.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 24, 2013)

i should probably hook up the computer i got fo christmas

but im lazy


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2013)

Genome, what bullshit excuse should I use to join Outskirt Trading Members group? Need dem 150x200 avys.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 24, 2013)

Dat turnaround from Giants on DragonBorns.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 24, 2013)

shushei the furry giant

behind those soft, brown eyes is the spirit of a strong bear.


----------



## αce (Feb 24, 2013)

adrian steals dragon
2 minutes later
adrian steals baron

who is this guy


----------



## Guiness (Feb 24, 2013)

krepo commentating?

i think im gonna watch the LCS for the rest of the day haha


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 24, 2013)

αce said:


> adrian steals dragon
> 2 minutes later
> adrian steals baron
> 
> who is this guy



The Lux plays! :33


----------



## Santí (Feb 24, 2013)

I fed every game.

I'm disgusted in myself. Don't look at mne.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 24, 2013)

αce said:


> adrian steals dragon
> 2 minutes later
> adrian steals baron
> 
> who is this guy



pretty much. 

saved the game if you ask me because we kept losing shitty teamfights despite being ahead.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh, you guys are too much!

... Do go on. 

That shit was 100% luck though, tbh. Just facerolled my keyboard and hoped for the best.

Need to learn to farm, though, real talk. That Anivia was talking trash.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 24, 2013)

well, tsunade gets no love so we need to keep your confidence up every now and then 

and the farm will come with time. for someone who didn't even solo lane for their first 200 wins, you are doing ok. just keep playing.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 24, 2013)

Sant? said:


> I fed every game.
> 
> I'm disgusted in myself. Don't look at mne.



It's okay master of throws, we still play together later.


----------



## αce (Feb 24, 2013)

adrian you're legitimately good
i know you always wanted to play mid too. you didn't have to support.


----------



## αce (Feb 24, 2013)

also sephiroth is number one nexus tower diving vayne


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 24, 2013)

αce said:


> also sephiroth is number one nexus tower diving vayne



Arrogance got the best of me.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 24, 2013)

it didn't matter

i got my vayne fed as fck in lane

dem thresh plays too op

sad i couldn't emulate that with vae earlier. fed so hard that game


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2013)

4N said:


> it didn't matter
> 
> i got my vayne fed as fck in lane
> 
> ...



Fuck that game


----------



## Maerala (Feb 24, 2013)

4N said:


> well, tsunade gets no love so we need to keep your confidence up every now and then
> 
> and the farm will come with time. for someone who didn't even solo lane for their first 200 wins, you are doing ok. just keep playing.



Leave my princess out of this! 



αce said:


> adrian you're legitimately good
> i know you always wanted to play mid too. you didn't have to support.



You spoil me. 

I think I just thought support was a safe role so I got into it so as to not fuck my team over, but now that I'm doing other things, I'd say support is like maybe the second hardest role after jungling. You have to make too many plays and coordinate a lot, which I'm pretty poop at. Perma mid now, np.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 24, 2013)

support is so ez - aphromoo 2012

in aphro i trust


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 24, 2013)

People underestimate the support role. It's still as important in the laning phase as well out of it. I wouldn't call it the second hardest role but you do have to make some plays. I find ADC is the most stressing role. And possibly mid after. 

Also who the hell bans Leona, Taric, and Nunu in ranked. Then I got forced to support when my three main supports are banned -_- I played Blitz instead, and we win. I rarely play Blitz too.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 24, 2013)

In my opinion in order of difficulty of role from hardest to easiest Jungle>top>mid>support>adc, at least during the laning phase.

As jungle you have 3 lanes to babysit and have to watch out for counter jungle, not easy.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 24, 2013)

For me its Jungler > ADC > Mid(probably mid a bit more)=Top > Support


----------



## αce (Feb 24, 2013)

jungler and support are mvp
adc takes all the glory though


if your support and jungler suck have fun playing adc bot
ur just gonna farm which is dumb because the other guy will probably farm just as good and probably force u back if his jungler is competent


also ban taric


----------



## Santí (Feb 24, 2013)

I consider Top lane >>>>>> harder than jungle.

Fuck top lane.


----------



## αce (Feb 24, 2013)

top isn't harder than jungle if you have map awareness
jungler not on map? don't go balls deep
jungler bot? go fuckign balls deep

oh and buy wards.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 24, 2013)

Jungle is so stressful if you're not in premade, "Gank bot Gank bot" "Hang on I just ganked top and mid for kills" Bot dies on your way there "Why didn't you gank bot" and then enemy bot has wards in every bush and no pinks put down from your side. 

I try my best to be omnipresent as Lee though, and get kills for every lane.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2013)

ADC isn't very hard during lane, but it's the hardest role mid and late game, mid game you don't have a lot of damage while mages are bursting hard, yet people still rely on you to do shit loads of damage against the bruisers who will shit on you.

Late game, it's even worse, you might have more damage but you get blown up even faster if no one is helping you, positioning is everything. Step to the wrong side and you're done for.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 24, 2013)

Unless you're Cait or Ezreal, then you can be anywhere and doesn't matter, they won't get you.


----------



## αce (Feb 24, 2013)

Same applies to ad Kennen.
Push all day. Can't catch you.


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2013)

Top is definitely not the hardest role in the game. 

Jungle and support imo hardest roles.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 24, 2013)

Rammus top too stronk.

Seriously, disgustingly strong after level 6. I survived against Teemo, although i did miss quite a number of CS, but the lane was always pushed towards my side, so he was vulnerable to jungle ganks, which we abused. Then, late game. 100-0 Ezreal in 4 seconds, and kill Amumu 100-0 with 60% HP left over. Kill Kat, and bring Teemo to 200 HP before dying.

They stacked armor in fear of my Zed but it just ended up in me raping them. Alone, i might say.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Unless you're Cait or Ezreal, then you can be anywhere and doesn't matter, they won't get you.



Lol, no.
They might be a bit harder to catch than the other ADC's but they don't have the straight up damage that the others do, all Cait and Ez have is their positioning/range advantage but they lack the damage output of someone like Kog, Vayne, MF or even Graves.


----------



## αce (Feb 24, 2013)

late game adc is the hardest
you do the most consistent damage but if you get caught gg son


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lol, no.
> They might be a bit harder to catch than the other ADC's but they don't have the straight up damage that the others do, all Cait and Ez have is their positioning/range advantage but they lack the damage output of someone like Kog, Vayne, MF or even Graves.



Well yeah on damage output, but Ezreal pretty much can just shoots Qs in safety, and his ulti in team fights is more of a game changer than his auto attacks. 

Holy shit is it hard to not to die as Kog'Maw though if they have decent CC and an assassin.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 24, 2013)

fnatic winning that game rather comfortably. the team coordination too stronk.


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2013)

soaZ be trollin. initiate 1v4 np get killed and bait your entire team to their deaths lol.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> soaZ be trollin. initiate 1v4 np get killed and bait your entire team to their deaths lol.



he made up for it with another 1v4 but this team his team was able to blow up AAA


----------



## Sansa (Feb 24, 2013)

Whom can stop my mighty Fnatic


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 24, 2013)

Link to stream?


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 24, 2013)

It no work for me.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 24, 2013)

try that.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 24, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> It no work for me.



Really? That's where i've watched teh streams from bro. Try another browser?



4N said:


> try that.



You fucking dumb idiot.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 24, 2013)

4N said:


> try that.



Gracias            .


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> You fucking dumb idiot.



Smarter than you, since his link works and yours doesn't.

Way to fail, Gogeta.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Smarter than you, since his link works and yours doesn't.
> 
> Way to fail, Gogeta.



Oh my god

You dumb shit.


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2013)

jews, jews everywhere!


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 24, 2013)

I'd say Jungler is probably the hardest, since you'll make the most plays by a lot (in less you're a gimmick jungle that is just farming) during lane phase, you control objectives, and you have to balance ganking/farming/counter jungling all in one. Jungling is also harder to counter pick, and attracts the most different type of champs - making it hard to be sure what to do in every scenario. Not to mention a decent number of Junglers are usually the teams primary initiator as well.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Oh my god
> 
> You dumb shit.



Half of your posts consist of dumb shit, so I wonder who is really the dumb shit here


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Half of your posts consist of dumb shit, so I wonder who is really the dumb shit here



I am not even going to bother with you. 

Use your brain every once in a while, you might get what i posted and why i posted it.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2013)

Explain it then, Mr Fantastic.

Since you're obviously way above us in intellect, since Kyle can't see the reason you posted it either.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 24, 2013)

Trolls trolling trolls.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 24, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Trolls trolling trolls.





pretty much.


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2013)

Vae's really just a lonely kid who just wants friends, but doesn't know how to make them.

Gogeta's sexually frusturated.

Together, you're a fucking eyesore. Get the fuck out of my thread you fucking bitch ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) whore ^ (use bro) and take your little homosexual playground tussles with you.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> Vae's really just a lonely kid who just wants friends, but doesn't know how to make them.
> 
> Gogeta's sexually frusturated.
> 
> Together, you're a fucking eyesore. Get the fuck out of my thread you fucking bitch ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) whore ^ (use bro) and take your little homosexual playground tussles with you.



You've got to be the worst flamer I've ever met, Darth.

I can never take you seriously when you try to insult people, get over yourself


----------



## Guiness (Feb 24, 2013)

dat flash from maluno


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> You've got to be the worst flamer I've ever met, Darth.
> 
> I can never take you seriously when you try to insult people, get over yourself



its k vae ill be ur friend

**


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> its k vae ill be ur friend
> 
> **



Real scumbag, aren't you? Trying to hide that shitty text 

Nice try, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). We all know you're a pussy who throws his dick around


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2013)

ya throwin mah dick in ur moms vagina is da best


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2013)

Did this conversation descend to Xbox Live level insults?


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Did this conversation descend to Xbox Live level insults?


----------



## OS (Feb 24, 2013)

First game Kayle, how did i do and how should i improve the build?


----------



## Guiness (Feb 24, 2013)

Hosan so good. Damn. 

I honestly never had a high opinion of Varus but seeing Hosan starting some of those fights with his snare despite its short range and landing, especially that last fight where Shushei and Maluno would follow up... that was just well done.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 24, 2013)

GOLD III BABY

FINALLY. I always ending up screwing the promotion even though I got there THREE TIMES.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> First game Kayle, how did i do and how should i improve the build?



Get a nashors tooth as your first item.


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2013)

work on your cs. as kayle you can outpush almost anyone and you really shouldnt worry about last hitting if in mid. just push the lane, go get wraiths, go back to lane push some more, get enemy wraiths or your own wolves, push some more. farm up as fast a possible. And while Kayle benefits more than others from an early purchase of Rageblade, you're better of rushing a Nashor's Tooth and a haunting Guise. Afterwards build into Liandry's Torment, Deathcap, and either Zhonyas vs an ad heavy team or abyssal vs double ap. 

aim for 150 cs by 20 minutes assuming you dont roam and its just a farmfest. pushing obviously will bring jungler attention to you but if you ward and dont overextend you should be safe.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 24, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> GOLD III BABY
> 
> FINALLY. I always ending up screwing the promotion even though I got there THREE TIMES.



Only two more till Platinum.


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> GOLD III BABY
> 
> FINALLY. I always ending up screwing the promotion even though I got there THREE TIMES.



I really wish I didnt have to walk thirty minutes up the side of a mountain through my university campus and the city of Beirut just to get to a lan cafe where I could play League. I get to play maybe three days a week and most of my time spent is playing normals.im past complaining about ping and this country's shitty internet but if i could play this game at home at my leisure on reliable internet with a legit gaming setup I swear to god that by now Id at least be Gold I.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> I really wish I didnt have to walk thirty minutes up the side of a mountain through my university campus and the city of Beirut just to get to a lan cafe where I could play League. I get to play maybe three days a week and most of my time spent is playing normals.im past complaining about ping and this country's shitty internet but if i could play this game at home at my leisure on reliable internet with a legit gaming setup I swear to god that by now Id at least be Gold I.



Should just move in my gaming house in California NP How is it playing in EU though? Wouldn't your ping be better?

Not going to lie though. I hate these promotional series. I can win five games in a row but if I lose two games during those promos I can't advance. 

Inb4 I go back to IV because I'm duoing with 4N


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Only two more till Platinum.



3, he has to go through 3, 2 and 1.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Should just move in my gaming house in California NP How is it playing in EU though? Wouldn't your ping be better?
> 
> Not going to lie though. I hate these promotional series. I can win five games in a row but if I lose two games during those promos I can't advance.
> 
> Inb4 I go back to IV because I'm duoing with 4N



Terry, can I move in with you as long as I pay rent?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 24, 2013)

When's the next time you're available for ranked games Darth?


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Should just move in my gaming house in California NP How is it playing in EU though? Wouldn't your ping be better?
> 
> Not going to lie though. I hate these promotional series. I can win five games in a row but if I lose two games during those promos I can't advance.
> 
> Inb4 I go back to IV because I'm duoing with 4N


yeah eu is really stable but my accounts have virtually nothing on those servers while my na account has 700 dollars worth of material.  no way in hell am i abandoning it.


Sephiroth said:


> When's the next time you're available for ranked games Darth?



iunno, soon?

yo pred, have you tried ventrillo or teamspeak? they're a lot lighter on your pc than skype and are a lot more reliable.


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> 3, he has to go through 3, 2 and 1.



oh hey you can count.

i'm so proud


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2013)

Real cunt, aren't you Darth.


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Also, Darth, we need NA>EU transfers. Riot pls


One day Vae, One day.. 


Vae said:


> Real cunt, aren't you Darth.



ily2 honey bunches of oats


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> One day Vae, One day..
> 
> 
> ily2 honey bunches of oats



Only thing that will suck is not being able to play with my NA people anymore.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Do I have to actually do any work for the avy size though?
> 
> Also, Darth, we need NA>EU transfers. Riot pls


you need to be a pimp to get the avy iirc, which means uploading stuff for people

so most likely


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> you need to be a pimp to get the avy iirc, which means uploading stuff for people
> 
> so most likely



Fuck, I'll just have to find some way to get it, I'll bullshit my way to the avy


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Fuck, I'll just have to find some way to get it, I'll bullshit my way to the avy


win some shitty contest or something


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2013)

I used to win blenders Agony all the time, but there's no other contests worth winning that I can win anymore.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't know man.

I mean, I go 6/1 with Ahri at about 20 minutes and they only have 2 of our towers while we had 4 of theirs.

Then Kennen disconnects and suddenly we're stuck turtling in base.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2013)

Jungle Yi who cries the entire game that we have no tank, when he was 2nd last pick and could've easily picked a tank.

Also dies to Xin in our jungle 4 times, costing us the game cause he has no presence and Xin is a monster.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 24, 2013)

Played with 4N, Oh my god Bronze/Silver too different from Gold.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 24, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Played with 4N, Oh my god Bronze/Silver too different from Gold.



My mentor told me earlier today that 1200-1800 is pretty much the same as in same level of trash players are met in 1800 just as they are in 1200.


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Played with 4N, Oh my god Bronze/Silver too different from Gold.



Really?

And here I thought they were all so similar too..


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> My mentor told me earlier today that 1200-1800 is pretty much the same as in same level of trash players are met in 1800 just as they are in 1200.



i wouldn't compare a plat V to a Silver V tho.....


----------



## Sansa (Feb 24, 2013)

Carried with Akali just now.

Facedived into Draven and Vlad and left my team to clean up the tanks.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> My mentor told me earlier today that 1200-1800 is pretty much the same as in same level of trash players are met in 1800 just as they are in 1200.



I feel it's not that different but you can notice it. When a team is aced, you should push for objectives. Not go back...I was a little annoyed at that fact when I was playing with 4N. Plus people need a better attitude adjustment down there. I rarely find someone giving up at five minutes. I used to see that all the time when I was in Silver. Not as much now. 

There's a reason why people stay in the tier that they are. But w/e. I'm only a Gold scrub don't take my opinion seriously.

Speaking of which, played with a Plat V. He did horribly. That was fun.

Edit: SO MUCH TRYNDAMERES NOW


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 24, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I feel it's not that different but you can notice it. When a team is aced, you should push for objectives. Not go back...I was a little annoyed at that fact when I was playing with 4N. Plus people need a better attitude adjustment down there. I rarely find someone giving up at five minutes. I used to see that all the time when I was in Silver. Not as much now.
> 
> There's a reason why people stay in the tier that they are. But w/e. I'm only a Gold scrub don't take my opinion seriously.
> 
> Speaking of which, played with a Plat V. He did horribly. That was fun.



He really meant that as in decision making. Heck, i got a ranked game with him very soon after the whole divisions thing came, and he was the only plat on the team at the time, the rest gold and me silver :/ (He is like Diamond 2 now)

I did horribly after the laning phase and nothing impressive during the laning phase (mostly cause i was on a role i never play on a champion i never play), but some of the decisions these guys made... Let's turret dive their Leona and Ezreal at level 7 When their jungler was seen mid 30 seconds ago! He couldn't possibly be close.

And those initiates and engages.. 1 vs 4 still happens man. 

What he calls "trash gold level decision making" or some shit.



Darth said:


> i wouldn't compare a plat V to a Silver V tho.....



Actually like some people here, he also said that plat is where the very good players are.

He put high emphasis on gold level players and his hatred towards them. 

From what i understood is because of the fluctuation of overall skill.


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Carried with Akali just now.
> 
> Facedived into Draven and Vlad and left my team to clean up the tanks.


Jieyon. Your Dear Diary posts are almost as bad as foreign's. 

pls. Stahp already. 


Demonic Shaman said:


> Edit: SO MUCH TRYNDAMERES NOW



yeah fuck that guy he's stupid as fuck. 

just ban.


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> What he calls "trash gold level decision making" or some shit.





Still better than yours.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> Still better than yours.



True that, lots to learn.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 24, 2013)

ap tryndamere is retarded


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:
			
		

> He really meant that as in decision making. Heck, i got a ranked game with him very soon after the whole divisions thing came, and he was the only plat on the team at the time, the rest gold and me silver :/ (He is like Diamond 2 now)
> 
> I did horribly after the laning phase and nothing impressive during the laning phase (mostly cause i was on a role i never play on a champion i never play), but some of the decisions these guys made... Let's turret dive their Leona and Ezreal at level 7 When their jungler was seen mid 30 seconds ago! He couldn't possibly be close.
> 
> ...



I haven't seen that to be honest (diving at least. Bad decisions yeah). Here's my experience with rankeds:

Bronze - Silver : People are picking the roles they want. They do not care for team comps, nor do they care to fill in slots. They will generally give up early, usually at first blood, or after an Ace. Their attitudes are pretty bad. I actually find Bronze better than Silver. I can solo through bronze, I need a duo to go through Silver.

Gold: League of throws. Bad decisions / calls are made. Laning phase is better, no one really gives up that easily as I see in Bronze/Silver. Attitude can still be a bitch. People do fill in slots more. People sometimes counter pick rather than focus on team comp.

There will still be a feeder/rager/troll/afker in any game though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 24, 2013)

sofa taunt op


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 24, 2013)

4N said:


> ap tryndamere is retarded



I've played against a few, they never win though.


----------



## αce (Feb 24, 2013)

Gold players are the worst because they are just as bad as silver but they think they are pro because they are gold thus they never make mistakes. Ever.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 24, 2013)

i actually said the same thing earlier


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 24, 2013)

αce said:


> Gold players are the worst because they are just as bad as silver but they think they are pro because they are gold thus they never make mistakes. Ever.



Bitch please. I never make mistakes  People seem to hate gold players a lot, it's not that bad. But it's pretty hard to actually advance in rankeds.

And honestly Silver is just... I do not want to go through silver again. Not alone at least.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> Jieyon. Your Dear Diary posts are almost as bad as foreign's.
> 
> pls. Stahp already.
> 
> ...



But, I need a diary to record how bad I am 

Yeah, fucking tryndamere


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 24, 2013)

On today's episode of Rage at League



Crimson King said:


> I swear League attracts down syndrome fucktards. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) little shits feeding the enemy 8 kills by 10 minutes.


----------



## Santí (Feb 24, 2013)

Still practicing with muh Hecarim, so I'm starting to learn his limits, which means less terribad tower dives with Baron


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 24, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Still practicing with muh Hecarim, so I'm starting to learn his limits, which means less terribad tower dives with Baron



charge someone with homeguard

They die.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 24, 2013)

wad how should i build jarvan

halp


----------



## αce (Feb 24, 2013)

my irl friends have a mental illness


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 24, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> wad how should i build jarvan
> 
> halp



Stack HP and resistance

Standard build would probably look like

Boots
Phage--->Frozen Mallet
Warmog
Aegis of the Legion ---> Runic Bulwark
Randuin's Omen
Spirit Visage


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 24, 2013)

αce said:


> my irl friends have a mental illness



So do I.

I have ADOS


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 24, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> Stack HP and resistance
> 
> Standard build would probably look like
> 
> ...



is this for jungling and top?

and if the support or someone else builds bulwark what do i get instead


----------



## αce (Feb 24, 2013)

> So do I.
> 
> I have ADOS



okay well sorry if i offended you

i mean a self imposed mental illness
they are just willfully stupid


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 24, 2013)

your friends sound fun


----------



## αce (Feb 24, 2013)

take darth's most questionable call and multiple it by 1000 and u have my friends


----------



## Santí (Feb 24, 2013)

Darth is more well known for questionable calls than I am?

Holy shit, that's bad.


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 24, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> is this for jungling and top?
> 
> and if the support or someone else builds bulwark what do i get instead


For jungling, get the Ancient Golem instead of Runic. It gives more HP, but less armor and MR.

IF you're top and someone already too runic, try getting an atma for extra damage or GA for the revive.

The last item is really anything you want.

Sunfire might be a good choice


αce said:


> okay well sorry if i offended you
> 
> i mean a self imposed mental illness
> they are just willfully stupid



ADOS = Attention Defic


ooh shiny!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 24, 2013)

darth has the worst calls NA

ur team level 1 can be like

vlad/nid/nasus/soraka/maokai vs. like

blitz/taric/alistar/TF/thresh

and he'll be like

invade them with no cc!!!!!!!!


----------



## αce (Feb 24, 2013)

and if we don't invade he'll go single man invade
then when he dies he'll ask why we didn't come


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 25, 2013)

WAD said:


> darth has the worst calls NA
> 
> ur team level 1 can be like
> 
> ...



Sounds about right.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 25, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> wad how should i build jarvan
> 
> halp



Jungle?

Madred > Warmog > Bulwark > Omen/Locket/Sunfire > Finish the rest of the items, optionally buy BC or Maw depending on needs.

Basically you will have to go very tanky when jungling due to lack of income.


Top lane?

If stomping, BC > BT > Omen/Warmog > LW > Warmog/Omen
If not, something like BC > Sunfire > Mallet > Omen > Situational


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh look at that, watching this beast Rengar streamer, probably the best around.

Everyone told me I was stupid for maxing E first, but so does he.

Fuck everyone.


----------



## Darth (Feb 25, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> is this for jungling and top?
> 
> and if the support or someone else builds bulwark what do i get instead


no, screw that build.

top or mid, go double dorans into whatever boots you want into brutalizer, warmogs, triforce, maw of malmortius, black cleaver, blood thirster. 

gfg. 

or you could get a GA instead of a maw. up to you tho. 



Sant? said:


> Darth is more well known for questionable calls than I am?
> 
> Holy shit, that's bad.


Bitch I've been doing awesome shit since 2009. Get on mah lvl. 


WAD said:


> darth has the worst calls NA
> 
> ur team level 1 can be like
> 
> ...


ELEMENT OF SURPRISE MANG. 

CATCH ONE GUY OFF GUARD. GET FIRST BLOOD AND RUN. 

Plus Nasus/Soraka OP lvl 1 fuck u. 


αce said:


> and if we don't invade he'll go single man invade
> then when he dies he'll ask why we didn't come


nah dude, it's free fucking buff city. fine, i wont invade the mumu's blue, but i'll go solo scout their red and all i need is one other guy to steal it. it's hella worth mang. hella worth. 

plus it's normals and nobody protects the second buff in normals.


----------



## Darth (Feb 25, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Bitch please. I never make mistakes  People seem to hate gold players a lot, it's not that bad. But it's pretty hard to actually advance in rankeds.
> 
> And honestly Silver is just... I do not want to go through silver again. Not alone at least.



Yeah dude, way too many Gold haters IMO. And half of them haven't even gotten to Gold yet. 

Once you hit Plat V, you get a free pass to talk shit about any Gold I player you ever encounter. 

Shit is dumb.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 25, 2013)

I find that Bronze was the easiest tier to go through (Due to placement matches). And Silver was the hardest. Going from Gold V to Gold IV wasn't bad, but going from Gold IV to Gold III was a bitch cause I keep screwing up my promotions. (Not sure why but I got my preferred role [top/jungle] outside of my promotion but then when I get to my promotions I'm forced to support)

I never generally want to talk down on players because I still suck at this game and I'm still improving. It's the same for blaming teammates. Some games are meant to lose, and you can always win them back. I should make a time diary here, but none of my games are that interesting to talk about. (EXCEPT JUNGLE TEEMO IN RANKED. SHEET WAS LEGIT)

I was just saying how my experiences going from Bronze to Silver and Silver to Gold was. Saying that gold players are the worst, I don't know. Gold players aren't that bad from what I've seen. Silver tier was the hardest, so playing in Gold was much better.


----------



## Darth (Feb 25, 2013)

I'll agree that playing in Silver was pretty rough for awhile, but at some point when I hit 1400 I just skyrocketed to 1550 and stayed there. 

I don't even remember playing Bronze tbh. But I bet that if I was matched vs Bronze players now games would probably be pretty damn easy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 25, 2013)

Darth is the master of taking on 1vs5 with Diana. :33


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 25, 2013)

Ahri still da bes.


----------



## Darth (Feb 25, 2013)

Diana is like my 5th dedicated Waifu. pek


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 25, 2013)

diana is just a wannabe akali


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 25, 2013)

I hope AP Tank Rammus never gets discovered

NEVER.


----------



## Santí (Feb 25, 2013)

Junlge Rammus is beyond annoying, fuck him.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 25, 2013)

Darth said:


> I don't even remember playing Bronze tbh. But I bet that if I was matched vs Bronze players now games would probably be pretty damn easy.


get on my account and play with foreign, easiest way to find out


----------



## Magic (Feb 25, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Darth is the master of taking on 1vs5 with Diana. :33



Damn he should post a video of that!


----------



## Guiness (Feb 25, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> get on my account and play with foreign, easiest way to find out



i would think he has a pretty good measure of whats bronze is like playing with both of us frequently.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 25, 2013)

quinn so good. played her on the pbe.

definitely gonna be playing her ad caster so fck her as an adc


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 25, 2013)

4N said:


> i would think he has a pretty good measure of whats bronze is like playing with both of us frequently.


i get matched with silver usually tbh


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 25, 2013)

4N said:


> quinn so good. played her on the pbe.
> 
> definitely gonna be playing her ad caster so fck her as an adc



Lol, get the fuck out, she's better as an ADC.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 25, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Damn he should post a video of that!



I only mean that in a semi-positive way.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 25, 2013)

dirtyhoe1: I AM HIGHER PICK AND U CAN SUCK MY DICK
dirtyhoe1: just a little rhyme fo ru

....Wat?


----------



## Guiness (Feb 25, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> i get matched with silver usually tbh



so do I. 

your ranked MMR is different from Normal elo.

And even then in ranked I'm still paired with Silvers(S2 anyway).

They don't group you up together based on your current league/division; they do it by MMR.



Vae said:


> Lol, get the fuck out, she's better as an ADC.



well i dislike adc.

gonna be playing her as an ad caster.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 25, 2013)

had fun practicing with Gogeta, especially that last Kayle game. Got her Legendary skin on the PBE and damn it was sex.

scumbag went renekton and stole my freakin' blue and went full cooldown reduction build.

fck you man, fck you.

I did beat him once with Quinn though. He was Malzahar. I managed to avoid his ult twice and we still don't know how that happened lol.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 25, 2013)

4N said:


> had fun practicing with Gogeta, especially that last Kayle game. Got her Legendary skin on the PBE and damn it was sex.
> 
> scumbag went renekton and stole my freakin' blue and went full cooldown reduction build.
> 
> ...



You beat my GP10 Malzahar with which i didn't even bother to harass you at all

Even though you had like 8 kills IIRC you said i still had like 2.4 K Gold more than you, yes?

Plus, screw you, you got Maw and QSS. 


Although the canceled Ults were strange though. Cast Ulti, immediatly cast ignite, Ult goes on for a second and randomly stops. Wat.

Also every game it was ranged vs. Melee(EDIT : Aside from the Quinn vs Malz game), you wanted me to go Darius or Mordekaiser or some shit? wtf dude.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 25, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> You beat my GP10 Malzahar with which i didn't even bother to harass you at all
> 
> Even though you had like 8 kills IIRC you said i still had like 2.4 K Gold more than you, yes?
> 
> ...



i shall take my small victory nonetheless.  

and QSS too good haha.

And Swain and Malzahar aren't melee. 

that cdr build you had was pretty mean and legit. at first i was like wtf but then i realized the beauty in it. those clutch Cull The Meek, fcking trolling me when I almost had you dead twice.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 25, 2013)

4N said:


> i shall take my small victory nonetheless.
> 
> and QSS too good haha.
> 
> ...



Oh fuck i forgot i played with Swain too. Also that was my first time with Swain and second time with Malz, so yeah. Malz sucks dick btw.


It wasn't just the CDR, the reason you couldn't escape me at a point was Youmuu's active.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 25, 2013)

So I just lost lane as MF, 1-3 and around 30 CS ahead, though we got the tower first so I guess we didn't really lose.

Ended up winning us the game because Jayce and Hecarim didn't jump me, but instead focused the TF who was behind from losing lane.

They also let me pound away at their Nexus while they fought my team 4v5 in their base.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 25, 2013)

Got to their nexus at 15 minutes, then we started fucking around with them.

Easiest ranked game NA, even though I didn't want to top


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> Got to their nexus at 15 minutes, then we started fucking around with them.
> 
> Easiest ranked game NA, even though I didn't want to top



Jesus fucking christ what happened.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 25, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Jesus fucking christ what happened.



Graves Pantheon bot lane happened, tore the shit out of everything, then we all just grouped mid after panth ganked each lane twice and pushed.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 25, 2013)

What's with Boots of Swiftness IBG Pantheon though? Not very supportish.
Or Pantheonish.

Also i have a personal opinion that Jax is OP.

He has incredible base stats and an incredible late game. His early game doesn't even come close to compensating for his late game. He has the second highest HP in the game for gods sake. And top 5 highest base hp at level 18.
At level 3/4 he has a chance at beating some top laners and simply rules at level 6 due to 2AA > Leap > W reset + 3rd Ulti hit. 

Good thing people don't know how to fully utilize him, but if someone at a tournament stomps with him as they did with Kayle, oh boy oh boy.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 25, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> What's with Boots of Swiftness IBG Pantheon though? Not very supportish.
> Or Pantheonish.
> 
> Also i have a personal opinion that Jax is OP.
> ...



Angush who was on Crs.EU is very well known for his Jax play.

Also, see Shy.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 25, 2013)

I haven't seen any of Angush apart from the LCS qualifiers.

And what I've seen of him there was very disappointing.

Still read his guides on LoLPro sometimes though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 25, 2013)

jax is op as fuck


----------



## Guiness (Feb 25, 2013)

WAD, are there any champs that aren't OP? Or perhaps UP even?


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> Angush who was on Crs.EU is very well known for his Jax play.
> 
> Also, see Shy.



I know about Angush, but ill check out Shy


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 25, 2013)

4N said:


> WAD, are there any champs that aren't OP? Or perhaps UP even?



if we go by sajin's tiers

"lux #1 worst champ in the game

worst ap

zed #2 worst champ in the game

worst ad"


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 25, 2013)

4N said:


> WAD, are there any champs that aren't OP? Or perhaps UP even?



AD Bruiser Karma top


----------



## Darth (Feb 25, 2013)

Promoted to Gold IV yay! 
8/0/10 Jungle Diana for the deciding victory. Along with WAD's 5/0/11 Shen to accompany the thunder. 

Shit was real bro. 

Team Light + Ninja + Pirate Trist OP. 

(Diana/Lux/Leona for those of you wondering what Team Light is)

Pretty happy with this promotion. It's been a long time coming.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 25, 2013)

Darth said:


> Promoted to Gold IV yay!
> 8/0/10 Jungle Diana for the deciding victory. Along with WAD's 5/0/11 Shen to accompany the thunder.
> 
> Shit was real bro.
> ...



Where's the high five icon. I get that feeling bro, feels good to finally get promoted.

VAE hurry up and get gold already.


----------



## Darth (Feb 25, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> VAE hurry up and get gold already.



lol if only...


----------



## Guiness (Feb 25, 2013)

WAD said:


> if we go by sajin's tiers
> 
> "lux #1 worst champ in the game
> 
> ...



those are questionable tiers then.



Gogeta said:


> AD Bruiser Karma top



that goes on the list of 'must try things' before i die.


and congrats darth.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 25, 2013)

Meh, I'll just play by myself.

Need to get out of silver.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 25, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Meh, I'll just play by myself.



sorry bro. :c

DS was telling me about it and piqued my interest so i wanted to give it a try.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 25, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Where's the high five icon. I get that feeling bro, feels good to finally get promoted.
> 
> VAE hurry up and get gold already.



I'm trying, but you said it yourself, silver league by yourself sucks


----------



## Sansa (Feb 25, 2013)

I really fucking hate when people don't ban Malphite.


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 25, 2013)

All sivler team

Aside from Seph, everyone decides to run the fuck off and farm while the other team is pushing mid. 

We get hunted down 1 by 1.

My god these fucking solo noobs.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 25, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> All sivler team
> 
> Aside from Seph, everyone decides to run the fuck off and farm while the other team is pushing mid.
> 
> ...



Those are doublelift's dupes.

Farm>everything.

Also, who do you think is the better ADC?

Rekkles or YellOwstar?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 25, 2013)

Getting hit by Nid spears is infuriating.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 25, 2013)

....My 2nd promotion game I get a Darius that leaves at level 1 and a Bronze 3 Sivir that duo'ed with a Gold 1.

Terrible Siver.

I want to cut myself.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 25, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> All sivler team
> 
> Aside from Seph, everyone decides to run the fuck off and farm while the other team is pushing mid.
> 
> ...



I had a poor performance that game sadly, got killed so many times saving others.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> ....My 2nd promotion game I get a Darius that leaves at level 1 and a Bronze 3 Sivir that duo'ed with a Gold 1.
> 
> Terrible Siver.
> 
> I want to cut myself.


theres always the third

unless you lost the first


----------



## Sansa (Feb 25, 2013)

I didn't know DoubleLift's parents kicked him out because he wanted to be a pro LoL player.

That sucks.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 25, 2013)

hide and seek is pretty fun


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 25, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> theres always the third
> 
> unless you lost the first



I lost the first because bot went 0-9 combined and Irelia got a double kill early at top and snowballed


----------



## Darth (Feb 25, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I didn't know DoubleLift's parents kicked him out because he wanted to be a pro LoL player.
> 
> That sucks.



Thet didnt kick him out. he left. 

dl fanboys on the interwebz overdramatizing his story as usual I see.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> I lost the first because bot went 0-9 combined and Irelia got a double kill early at top and snowballed


oh


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 25, 2013)

Darth said:


> Thet didnt kick him out. he left.
> 
> dl fanboys on the interwebz overdramatizing his story as usual I see.



No, he was actually kicked out.

''She went batshit insane over my response, as I was essentially talking back to her, and told me to gather my things and leave, which I did''


Direct quote from the reddit post he made about the situation.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 25, 2013)

promoted

yarrrrrr 5th try


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 25, 2013)

WAD said:


> promoted
> 
> yarrrrrr 5th try



Congratulations.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 25, 2013)

Man, anime was drawn really poorly back in the day


----------



## Didi (Feb 25, 2013)

sup baddies


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 25, 2013)

didi is alive


----------



## Didi (Feb 25, 2013)

I was on a trip to Sweden


so I didn't post

Got back yesterday

was like wtf no posts okay


didn't check until just now that that was because lol new thread


----------



## Sansa (Feb 25, 2013)

Cho'Gaths champion selection quote is my favourite.

His voice is the best.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 25, 2013)

sup didi? how was the trip?


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 25, 2013)

first game against a jungle nasus

lol


----------



## Didi (Feb 25, 2013)

4N said:


> sup didi? how was the trip?



fucking awesome


sweden is really pretty


and the girls are beautiful


everything is really expensive though :x (though not for them cuz they also earn more money to compensate)


but yeah, had loads of fun


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 25, 2013)

didi got drunk for free

living the dream


----------



## Didi (Feb 25, 2013)

Yup that night was particularly awesome


----------



## Guiness (Feb 25, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> first game against a jungle nasus
> 
> lol



i wish you luck mate. may that jungle nasus succeed though he'll probably fail. 



Didi said:


> fucking awesome
> 
> 
> sweden is really pretty
> ...



you should have said that the girls were all ugly.

that way it gives vae one less thing to brag about his country. 

but generally i always hear that swedish women are hot. all the time.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 25, 2013)

too many blonds

dark-haired swedish chicks tho r p gud


----------



## Sansa (Feb 25, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> first game against a jungle nasus
> 
> lol



Lol, on LCS I think it was Kreppo who said something about playing against a jungle nasus and said he was like:
What the fuck?

Solo queue, GG.


----------



## Didi (Feb 25, 2013)

I got 2 girls' numbers while in sweden and both were black of hair actually


but generally there were a lot of blonds yeah


and what do I care what Vae brags about, I can't see his posts lol


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 25, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> first game against a jungle nasus
> 
> lol


he did bad


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 25, 2013)

4N said:


> i wish you luck mate. may that jungle nasus succeed though he'll probably fail.


oh its cool he was on the other team

though they did invade and got first blooded by killing me/stoleour red, our zed jungle recovered and ended up carrying

i was laned agaisnt ashe and she had double buff

was not a fun time but i didnt die in lane, was down by like 20 cs but caught up cause she started roaming


----------



## Guiness (Feb 25, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> oh its cool he was on the other team
> 
> though they did invade and got first blooded by killing me/stoleour red, our zed jungle recovered and ended up carrying
> 
> ...



haha, nice. i think i would dodge if i saw a jungle nasus in my team D:

how were his ganks?


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 25, 2013)

4N said:


> haha, nice. i think i would dodge if i saw a jungle nasus in my team D:
> 
> how were his ganks?



i took cleanse

so bad


----------



## Guiness (Feb 25, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> i took cleanse
> 
> so bad



gee fcking gee 

I think jungle nasus would only work with a specific team strategy.

i guess some or most people who see the pros do it wouldn't even understand why they did so but proceed to copy anyway only to gain horrid results.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 25, 2013)

WAD said:


> if we go by sajin's tiers
> 
> "lux #1 worst champ in the game"



Fuck is this shit.

Anivia free this week even though I just bought her. y u do dis roit.


----------



## Didi (Feb 25, 2013)

#1 rule of free champs is

if (boughtRecently(x) == TRUE) {
     x = free;
}


----------



## Guiness (Feb 25, 2013)

Next champs on my to buy list:

Hecarim
Diana
Quinn

In no particular order.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 25, 2013)

I wanna buy Ori next.
But I feel I need a bruiser since I'm gonna be maining top lane soon.

People see SoaZ toplane as Blitz and now they wanna try the shit 

Or Voyboy top lane as like, Soraka.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 25, 2013)

Orianna is the greatest champion in the League.

No lie, true story. Def worth. 4800 IP such a steal.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't know, I don't think I can get by with having just Akali as my top lane champ.
I mean, I have Kat, but she'll get fucked top by someone like Garen or Olaf.
I have Trynd and Cho, but I don't play Cho as a bruiser.

I should probably buy Jax or something, or just shoot straight for Ori and continue to Mid lane.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 25, 2013)

toplane ap sejuani is fucking legit


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 25, 2013)

doublelift saying how adcs are crap pretty much


----------



## Sansa (Feb 25, 2013)

I agree with dl on Quinn's ult being garbage.

ADCs are supposed to stay as far away from the front lines as possible, and having an ADC that when they ult they go into a melee form is pretty retarded.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 25, 2013)

top lane: Garen > Akali! you know it!


----------



## Santí (Feb 25, 2013)

If enemy top lane Renekton wards all of your ganking paths and ally top lane AP Kha'zix wards only the river bush and constantly gets ganked from within lane and tri-bush, it's the junglers fault.

Common LoL mindset.


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 25, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I agree with dl on Quinn's ult being garbage.
> 
> ADCs are supposed to stay as far away from the front lines as possible, and having an ADC that when they ult they go into a melee form is pretty retarded.



I see it as an epic escape


----------



## Sansa (Feb 25, 2013)

I never ward the Tri bush.
I usually ward the bush in the river, the jungle exit by baron, and the place that the paths cross near the red buff near the tri.

So instead of actually warding the Tri bush, I'll have vision on any unlucky mother fucker trying to gank me years before he gets to the tri.


----------



## Santí (Feb 25, 2013)

According to Renekton after the game, he warded every single path I could possibly come from.

Then AP Kha'zix complains that I never gank when Renekton would retreat every time I was by Golems and Lizard, while bot is in utter back and forth Chaos so I place a bit more attention on them.

But it has nothing to do with him, I'm just a shitty Jungler.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 25, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> I see it as an epic escape



Nvm, she's broken as fuck.

As to be expected of Riot's development team.
*Passive*
(Innate) Valor periodically marks enemies as Vulnerable. Quinn's first attack against Vulnerable targets will deal 15 + (10* level) / 170 / 185 / 200 / 215 (+0.5 Bonus Attack Damage) physical damage. 

*Q*
(Active) Quinn sends Valor forth in a straight line skillshot. Valor stops at the first enemy struck, damaging and briefly blinding all nearby enemies.
Tag Team: Valor damages and blinds all nearby enemies.
Range: 1,025
Blind: 1.5 seconds 

*W*
(Passive) Attacking a Vulnerable target will increase Quinn’s Attack Speed for a 3 seconds.
(Active) Valor rushes to the skies, revealing a large area around Quinn, including all brush and non-stealthed units for 2 seconds.
(Tag Team Passive) Valor gains a large amount of Attack Speed permanently.
(Tag Team Active) Valor reveals a large area around him, including brush and non-stealthed units for 2 seconds.
Range: 2,100
No Cost

*E*
(Active) Quinn dashes to an enemy, dealing damage and slowing them briefly. She then kicks back off her target, landing near her maximum attack range.
(Tag Team) Valor dashes to an enemy, damaging and slowing them for a brief time.
Cost: 50 mana
Range: 700
Slow: 50% 

*R*
(First Cast - Tag Team) Quinn leaps away from the battlefield and allows Valor to take her place briefly. Valor functions as a mobile melee attacker and gains a huge Movement Speed bonus when out of combat. This bonus is decreased gradually to a smaller value when in combat.
(Second Cast - Skystrike) Valor flies from the battlefield, allowing Quinn to return in a hail of bolts that damage all nearby enemies. Damage is increased based on how much health targets are missing. If Tag Team is not cast a second time, Skystrike is cast automatically once Tag Team ends.
Movement Speed Bonus: 80% (gradually decreases to 20% when in combat)
Cost: 100 mana
Range: 700 


So basically, her Q is a skill shotted Teemo Q
Her Passive makes her do extra damage with no fucking items, like how Thresh gains tankiness with no items
Her W is basically Nunu's blood boil
Her E is like Vayne's tumblr except it does immediate damage, gives a soft CC, then drops her back to maximum attack range.
And her R, Her R is fucking broken.
She can just ult in on a half dead team and get a penta.


Edit:
Her W is basically Ashe's hawk shot too.
Fucking Riot decided to make her as broken as possible before they release her.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 26, 2013)

Someone tell me where Didi is from, cause I can't believe he thinks Sweden is expensive.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 26, 2013)

I wanna try Karma top but I don't wanna go with randoms.

Someone carry me.


----------



## Darth (Feb 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> promoted
> 
> yarrrrrr 5th try


dats like two promotions in one night. 

See, told you it wasnt so hard lol.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 26, 2013)

> Finally reaches level 30

> loses first 4 placement games cause of afks and terrible players

>


----------



## Darth (Feb 26, 2013)

Bioness said:


> > Finally reaches level 30
> 
> > loses first 4 ranked games cause of afks and terrible players
> 
> >



Oh dear. 

The general consensus is DEFINITELY DON'T START RANKED THE MOMENT YOU HIT 30.


----------



## Santí (Feb 26, 2013)

Enjoy being Bronze.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 26, 2013)

I won my 5th game (score was 21 to 0, I wish I were joking). And I thought it was all about ranked and such, guess I'll stay clear of it until I can really get a few things down, mainly last hitting.

Though I did get the "Great Leader" ribbon without honor whoring, so that is something right? RIGHT?!?!


----------



## Santí (Feb 26, 2013)

Before the new honor system, that would be borderline outstanding.

Now it's "okay"


----------



## Darth (Feb 26, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I won my 5th game (score was 21 to 0, I wish I were joking). And I thought it was all about ranked and such, guess I'll stay clear of it until I can really get a few things down, mainly last hitting.
> 
> Though I did get the "Great Leader" ribbon without honor whoring, so that is something right? RIGHT?!?!



(Still borderline outstanding)

Gj bro. 

Also nice Elise game. Jungle Elise is awesome, I keep telling people that jungle Elise is awesome but nobody believes it.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 26, 2013)

Elise op as fuck.


----------



## Santí (Feb 26, 2013)

I still need 6 more junglers so I can begin my adventures in Ranked.

As of now, I was thinking:

-Elise
-Cho'gath
-Diana
-Jax
-Maokai
-Shyvana

and maybe Xin Zhao.

That's still 26,400 IP just to get those six


----------



## Bioness (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah and she's amazing to play it is just sometimes II engage in the wrong form or switch mid fight by mistake.

Sant? what happened with Rengar? Also just spit out 30 or so dollars and all of them are yours.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 26, 2013)

I've seen you play a lot of Karma, Bioness.

How does that usually work out for you and what position do you play her as?


----------



## Santí (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't play Rengar as much, he's still fun and rape faces hard and snowballs hard as fuck when you start getting kills, but he is indeed under powered and you will be absolutely useless throughout the game if you fall behind. A Rengar that falls behind simply dies as if he was still lvl 1, and that's not something I want to be risking while ranking.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 26, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I've seen you play a lot of Karma, Bioness.
> 
> How does that usually work out for you and what position do you play her as?



I wouldn't say I've played her a lot, maybe half a dozen times or so. And I've played her as support mostly, but also did her as mid lane once which worked out pretty well. As a support she was a lot of fun and it was enjoyable to harass by Mantra shield minions while they were at low health. 

I mean I play a lot of different champions though the ones that I really enjoy are: Diana, Elise, Janna, Lulu, Lux, Malzahar, Nasus, Orianna, Poppy, Rammus, Sona, Teemo, Vladimir, Yorick, and Ziggs.

Come to think of it I should probably try to limit myself to a few champions just so I don't fail during ranked, but it is so hard!


Sant? said:


> I don't play Rengar as much, he's still fun and rape faces hard and snowballs hard as fuck when you start getting kills, but he is indeed under powered and you will be absolutely useless throughout the game if you fall behind. A Rengar that falls behind simply dies as if he was still lvl 1, and that's not something I want to be risking while ranking.



Yeah that game where it was 21 to 0 had a Rengar jungle, kept trying to gank and failing. Come to think of it I don't think I've ever had a hard time against a Rengar, sure a few have killed me but I've never seen one Dominate a game or anything.


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 26, 2013)

Sant? said:


> I still need 6 more junglers so I can begin my adventures in Ranked.
> 
> As of now, I was thinking:
> 
> ...



Moakai is a champ every jungler should own. I haven't heard great things about Shiv since season 3. Jax is pretty good; get madreds (don't upgrade to Wriggles) and you're good to go. Cho' is solid, Diana is solid, Xin is a complete pub-stomper, and Elise is muuuuuuuuuuuch better off in lane.


----------



## Santí (Feb 26, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Yeah that game where it was 21 to 0 had a Rengar jungle, kept trying to gank and failing. Come to think of it I don't think I've ever had a hard time against a Rengar, sure a few have killed me but I've never seen one Dominate a game or anything.



It requires a lot of skill and successful plays in the early game and smart building for end-game since he falls off, but a Rengar that is successful early game will likely rape mid-game, and he will make  your carry absolutely useless and guaranteed dead within the first 5 seconds of a team fight. The reason why he was nerfed to hell was because he could easily make your carry dead weight without being at all fed.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 26, 2013)

Bioness said:


> > Finally reaches level 30
> 
> > loses first 4 placement games cause of afks and terrible players
> 
> >



Welcome to ELO Hell.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 26, 2013)

Onward to gold and beyond.


----------



## OS (Feb 26, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I agree with dl on Quinn's ult being garbage.
> 
> ADCs are supposed to stay as far away from the front lines as possible, and having an ADC that when they ult they go into a melee form is pretty retarded.



then she can just use her e


----------



## Magic (Feb 26, 2013)

Sant? said:


> I still need 6 more junglers so I can begin my adventures in Ranked.
> 
> As of now, I was thinking:
> 
> ...




you don't have to play just jungle


----------



## Santí (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes, but it is my main role, so that's the role I will be doing the most in ranked. 

I also secondary mid, but as of now only have two mid champions that I play. Although Elise, Cho'gath, and Diana are all solid mid choices if someone else is jungling.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 26, 2013)

You need to learn top Santi, all your champs are fantastic tops.


----------



## Mitsuru (Feb 26, 2013)

Shyvana does suck at jungling in S3. Essentially useless ganks, so your lanes have to be like Irelia/Elise, Draven/Leona bot, stuff with CC in each lane since you have none to offer. And she doesn't clear very fast anymore with the change of hp to the large monsters. Xin is great though, would recommend him.

And Elise is better top than mid, since top is typically filled with melees and she can just poke them down with her q.

Jax jungle...is okay, but I really feel like Jax belongs in a lane, cause a good jungler is supposed to be feeding his solo lanes/carries. And a jungle Jax needs to get himself fed to be useful and has to take kills, which doesn't let your lanes snowball as hard, which doesn't shut down enemy lanes as badly since your lanes aren't the ones getting ahead from the ganks, etc.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 26, 2013)

Just bought Sivir on impulse for the sake of having another ADC in case Ashe gets taken.

... Sivir op as fuck. 

I used to think shit about her because her ultimate's kinda bad, but damn.


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Just bought Sivir on impulse for the sake of having another ADC in case Ashe gets taken.
> 
> ... Sivir op as fuck.
> 
> I used to think shit about her because her ultimate's kinda bad, but damn.



>sivir's ultimate
>bad


yeah, movementspeed and attackspeed for your entire team sure is bad


wtf


especially with the cost of AS raised in s3, her ultimate only became better
plus in the league of bruisers even more teammates benefit from it


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 26, 2013)

I wanna try Rammus Amumu bot lane.

DOUBLE ULTED ALL THE WAY ACROSS THE SKY.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 26, 2013)

I got Great Teammate when honor came out, I kept it but then started playing with friends and it decayed away


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 26, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Just bought Sivir on impulse for the sake of having another ADC in case Ashe gets taken.
> 
> ... Sivir op as fuck.
> 
> I used to think shit about her because her ultimate's kinda bad, but damn.



She's not even that great, she's a VERY situational pick.

You only pick her if there's 3 or more abilities on the enemy team that you KNOW you can spell shield in time.

I've had so many people go Sivir vs Taric and fail to Spell Shield his stun, which is one of the easier abilities to spell shield...


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 26, 2013)

Promotion time.


----------



## Mys??lf (Feb 26, 2013)

had a pretty funny game just now. 
The enemy team went baron with 4 ppl and the only one who was alive in our team was blitzcrank...
and he fucking stole Baron with his Q .. I honored him just for that


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 26, 2013)

Sivir is a counterpick against AP teams and a synergy pick with an ad jungle/top


----------



## Sasori (Feb 26, 2013)

MeMyselfandI said:


> had a pretty funny game just now.
> The enemy team went baron with 4 ppl and the only one who was alive in our team was blitzcrank...
> and he fucking stole Baron with his Q .. I honored him just for that


If he didn't grab Baron out of the Baron pit he's doing it wrong.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 26, 2013)

GG riot servers, and then 6 minute long wait to relog.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 26, 2013)

better give NA RP


----------



## Santí (Feb 26, 2013)

Good.

I could use some quick champions so that I can place.


----------



## Santí (Feb 26, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> You need to learn top Santi, all your champs are fantastic tops.



I hate top, everyone fights like a pussy at top and I don't get to roam.

Being confined to just my lane for half the game is detrimental to my sanity, which is why I prefer Jungle and Mid.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 26, 2013)

The throws, they hurt so much.


----------



## Darth (Feb 26, 2013)

Skullgirls! pek


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 26, 2013)

Wits Stinger Zerkers Nautlius

Oh LoL community, just when i thought you couldn't get funnier


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Gogeta (Feb 26, 2013)

also Vi is WAD's hardcounter.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> Skullgirls! pek



Da bes            .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 26, 2013)

vi is just a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) dude

on the enemy team they always blitz me out of nowhere and zerg me while their whole team crushes me

on my team she never goes in on anyone and she misses all her punches and she generally gets killed in 2 seconds flat


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> vi is just a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) dude
> 
> on the enemy team they always blitz me out of nowhere and zerg me while their whole team crushes me
> 
> on my team she never goes in on anyone and she misses all her punches and she generally gets killed in 2 seconds flat



Shaco effect.


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> vi is just a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) dude
> 
> on the enemy team they always blitz me out of nowhere and zerg me while their whole team crushes me
> 
> on my team she never goes in on anyone and she misses all her punches and she generally gets killed in 2 seconds flat



except when I'm Vi~


im da besto


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 26, 2013)

ive forgotten what that's like


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2013)

It's only 2 weeks ago ya bastard


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 26, 2013)

my perception of time differs from u mortals


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 26, 2013)

Sant? said:


> I hate top, everyone fights like a pussy at top and I don't get to roam.
> 
> Being confined to just my lane for half the game is detrimental to my sanity, which is why I prefer Jungle and Mid.



do what Darth taught me, get teleport instead of ignite, push like a motherfuck, go in bush, tele to pink warded bush in bot lane, double kill

then split push all day


----------



## Sansa (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm gonna learn ADC.


----------



## αce (Feb 26, 2013)

i prefer teleport top to ignite tbh nowadays
staying top lane all game is boring.


----------



## αce (Feb 26, 2013)

> Shaco effect.


hahahaha
jungle effect in general

their jungler: god level
your jungler: retarded 12 year old


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 26, 2013)

Their ADC: Decent.

Me as ADC: Saiyan tier.


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2013)

Shaco has a different effect that's also quite prominent

Mad Hatter Shaco: quite good, watch out when he's in the game
Nutcracker Shaco: you gun get raped, shaco of the year all years
Asylum Shaco: 'how does i presh buttonz?!'


100% prooved


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 26, 2013)

I've chosen to take teleport a few times in solo normals, and told my bot lane to ward the upper brush (if blue side) so i can teleport gank, never happened. I even reminded them 2-3 times, nope. Won't put 1 fucking ward.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 26, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I've chosen to take teleport a few times in solo normals, and told my bot lane to ward the upper brush (if blue side) so i can teleport gank, never happened. I even reminded them 2-3 times, nope. Won't put 1 fucking ward.



Yeah, running teleport without a premade doesn't usually work out that well.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 26, 2013)

Having a hybrid rune page for Tristana is viable right?

Since her attacks scale with AP and all.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 26, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Having a hybrid rune page for Tristana is viable right?
> 
> Since her attacks scale with AP and all.


Doesn't work that way

An attack can scale off AD, but do magic damage, and will thus need Mpen, not ArPen.

And vice-versa.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 26, 2013)

Ah, I see.

Looks like I'll need to buy more ad runes.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 26, 2013)

Fuck AD runes, go full crit DMG

25k IP


----------



## Sansa (Feb 26, 2013)

I was gonna buy AD reds, AD blues, I already have armour yellows, and AD quints.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 26, 2013)

ive actually been thinkiing of running ap tristana bot lane

darth got shit on in one of his ranked matches i played with him yesterday by ap ezreal

oh god

i forgot about that

he was begging the jungler for help

begging


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 26, 2013)

Eww AD blues really

9 slots for 2 ad

Dude

mr/lvl best

or crit dmg


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 26, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I was gonna buy AD reds, AD blues, I already have armour yellows, and AD quints.



You want to run AD Reds, MR Blues, Armor Yellows and AD Quints.

You could also run ArP Reds.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 26, 2013)

What do you guys usually run on ADC?

I go 15 PD, 13 armor, 12 MR


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 26, 2013)

12 ArP, 12 MR, 13 Armor, 6.8 AD.

Though that ArP is 17 in game, with 8% as well.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 26, 2013)

AD marks, armor seals, flat mr glyphs cause i am poor, ad Quints.

You need that AD to last hit as much as possible. If you get zoned at your turret with ArPen marks, you are fucked.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 26, 2013)

Some guy just instalocked Caitlyn after I said I was adc and locked in Tristana.

Fucking NA.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 26, 2013)

depends on the AD rly

like graves or caitlyn for instance

if theyre pushing AGAINST u and ur stuck under ur turret

ur doing ur lane hella wrong


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 26, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> AD marks, armor seals, flat mr glyphs cause i am poor, ad Quints.
> 
> *You need that AD to last hit as much as possible. If you get zoned at your turret with ArPen marks, you are fucked.*



If you need the AD that badly in the start to last hit properly and not get pushed to your turret, you're not doing a very good job at last hitting as an ADC.

Also, last hitting under tower isn't as hard as people make it out to be, it takes me about 1 minion to figure out what I need to do to the rest to get them all.
Them pushing the lane only opens up ganking opportunities.

I like to freeze the lane at 75% anyway.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 26, 2013)

also

in addition to what these guys are saying 

use 1 red crit chance rune

trust me on this


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> also
> 
> in addition to what these guys are saying
> 
> ...



I don't like to rely on RNG.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> vi is just a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) dude
> 
> on the enemy team they always blitz me out of nowhere and zerg me while their whole team crushes me
> 
> on my team she never goes in on anyone and she misses all her punches and she generally gets killed in 2 seconds flat



Sounds like Xin Zhao for me. Enemy team's Xin zhao rapes while my team's Xin Zhao doesn't even do red and towerdives at level 2 and dies.

How do you mess up Xin Zhao, I don't even know.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> If you need the AD that badly in the start to last hit properly and not get pushed to your turret, you're not doing a very good job at last hitting as an ADC.
> 
> Also, last hitting under tower isn't as hard as people make it out to be, it takes me about 1 minion to figure out what I need to do to the rest to get them all.
> Them pushing the lane only opens up ganking opportunities.
> ...



Getting more CS is better than having SLIGHT advantage mid/late game.

And no, you are not the expert to say "You are bad if you can't CS with ArPen marks". AD marks will help you get a few more CS, which is much better than slightly better mid/late game.

_That's just me though._ I've managed to keep up in CS as Vayne with an enemy Ezreal at gold/plat level and have 180+~ CS at 20th minute. And i had ArPen marks at that time, i didn't expect to go ADC of all roles.
I missed a few CS early on that i would have got if i had AD marks, so while they might not be significant, they _can_ make a difference.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 26, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Getting more CS is better than having SLIGHT advantage mid/late game.
> 
> And no, you are not the expert to say "You are bad if you can't CS with ArPen marks". AD marks will help you get a few more CS, which is much better than slightly better mid/late game.
> 
> ...



I don't even pick the ArP for the mid/late game advantage to AD runes, I pick it for the early game advantage. Do you know how strong 8% + 17 ArP is at level 1? It's retardedly good at early levels if you keep up the harass.

You say that you'll miss some CS with ArP runes you could've had with AD runes. I say that if you look at the minions HP bars you can AA a few of them to even it out and make sure you secure every CS.

Also, I wouldn't say Ezreal is hard to keep up in CS with as Vayne as long as you dodge his poke, you'll be fine if you're a good Vayne.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 26, 2013)

You really can't carry bad decision makers man.

They do the stupidest shit at the worst times.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 26, 2013)

What the fuck, just got a whisper from someone named sum19645000.

Then I try to whisper them back, they're ''offline'' but no one with that name exists.

Hax?


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> I don't even pick the ArP for the mid/late game advantage to AD runes, I pick it for the early game advantage. Do you know how strong 8% + 17 ArP is at level 1? It's retardedly good at early levels if you keep up the harass.



I read somewhere that ArPen becomes better post level 5~, but that AD beats it before that. Not sure though.



> You say that you'll miss some CS with ArP runes you could've had with AD runes. I say that if you look at the minions HP bars you can AA a few of them to even it out and make sure you secure every CS.



Same could be said for Anivia, just look at the damn minion HP bar and you can easily get every minion.
Oh wait.

You might as well run full ArPen then, you could just "watch the HP bars" and get all the CS.

It doesn't work that way. There is a reason AD marks are used instead of ArPen. Around 240~ minions are spawned by the 20th minute. Can you last hit all of them?

IIRC, i could easily last hit the fighters but i needed my Nunu to his the casters once before i dealt the finishing blow, or, use AA + Tumble to get it.



> Also, I wouldn't say Ezreal is hard to keep up in CS with as Vayne as long as you dodge his poke, you'll be fine if you're a good Vayne.



You don't seem to understand.

This was ranked, my mentor (who wanted to duo with me for some reason at that level) was platinum 1 at that time.

I was against a Gold/Plat bot, not sure whether the supp. or the adc was the plat one.

On a role i never play, on a champion i never play. You think it's just "oh well if you are good dodge those Q's lol"

These are people way above both of us.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 26, 2013)

I can hit every CS in the first 10 minutes as Lux with 50 AD.

I'm sure I can secure every CS bot lane with 60 AD.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 26, 2013)

Holy shit the essay

I need some sleep 



Vae said:


> I can hit every CS in the first 10 minutes as Lux with 50 AD.
> 
> I'm sure I can secure every CS bot lane with 60 AD.



What kind of games do you have where the enemy does not harass you?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 26, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Holy shit the essay
> 
> I need some sleep
> 
> ...



The games where I out harass the enemy and zone them.

Silver league OP.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 26, 2013)

On that note though, I'm usually at 70 AD with ArP runes because I start with Long Sword 2 pots instead of boots 3 pots.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> What the fuck, just got a whisper from someone named sum19645000.
> 
> Then I try to whisper them back, they're ''offline'' but no one with that name exists.
> 
> Hax?



Probably me. I was at school so I was using Pidgin to log on PvP.net.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 26, 2013)

dudes

trust me

1 crit red rune

it is much more valuable

than the ad or arm pen slot on its own

start a level 1 fight

believe....


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> The games where I out harass the enemy and zone them.
> 
> Silver league OP.



So you harass the enemy

Zone them

Get every CS

And i assume you just waste the enemy jungler's time by smart and defensive play


This doesn't happen at diamond league.
If you've been against a competent Caitlyn-Sona bot, you'll know that you can't simply zone them, get every CS and what not. The harass hurts.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 26, 2013)

Also why isn't Corki seen anymore in games. I haven't seen him in ONE game after 2~ weeks of the beginning of S3. 

Wasn't he a part of the Holy Trinity in S2?

Did his passive get indirectly nerfed due to all the ArPen?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 26, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> So you harass the enemy
> 
> Zone them
> 
> ...



I know, I'm not stupid. I'm just trying to say I can use ArP runes because of where I'm at in ranked, against retarded opponents.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 26, 2013)

I feel so fucking bad now, though.

Kungen started playing LoL 14 days ago, he's already in ranked, 15-3 if I'm correct.

Fuck me.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 26, 2013)

Cause Corki is unpopular now a days.

It's all about Ez, Twitch, Vayne, and MF right now.
Caitlyn and Trist too.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 26, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Cause Corki is unpopular now a days.



HOLY SHIT I TOTALLY DIDN'T JUST SAY THAT


I am asking what's the reason for the drop in popularity.
What did the other ADC's get that he did not?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 26, 2013)

not be played by a pro player on stream or in a tournament recently


----------



## Darth (Feb 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> ive actually been thinkiing of running ap tristana bot lane
> 
> darth got shit on in one of his ranked matches i played with him yesterday by ap ezreal
> 
> ...


Wat, i didnt get shit on by the ez. i got shit on by the volibear. fuck that bear. 

we won dat anyway doe rite.  


Vae said:


> Their ADC: Decent.
> 
> Me as ADC: Saiyan tier.


If by an"Saiyan " tier you mean fictional than yes id agree. your supposed prowess is indeed fictional.


WAD said:


> Sivir is a counterpick against AP teams and a synergy pick with an ad jungle/top


a
wtf u high? sivir counters like karthus. dats it.  and mebe taric in lane. aside from that the only teams she synergizes with are push strat teams. 


WAD said:


> better give NA RP





Its coming confirmed by Riot Hippalaus.


----------



## Darth (Feb 26, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> HOLY SHIT I TOTALLY DIDN'T JUST SAY THAT
> 
> 
> I am asking what's the reason for the drop in popularity.
> What did the other ADC's get that he did not?



absurd mana costs. 

dats it rly.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 26, 2013)

sivir counters a bunch of shit not just karthus get out of here


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 26, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> HOLY SHIT I TOTALLY DIDN'T JUST SAY THAT
> 
> 
> I am asking what's the reason for the drop in popularity.
> What did the other ADC's get that he did not?



I don't know if this is the reason, but his mana costs are REALLY high for the damage they put out, but yeah I think it has to do with the armor shred getting better/cheaper.


----------



## Darth (Feb 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> sivir counters a bunch of shit not just karthus get out of here



Spellshield =/= counterpick WAD


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> Spellshield =/= counterpick WAD



At first I wanted to say she kinda counters Malph, but she blocks his ult, he slows her AS, NO COUNTER NO MO.

But yeah, she doesn't really COUNTER anyone, but she does well against specific picks.

I'd never player her though, the other choices are better.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 26, 2013)

Vae said:
			
		

> But yeah, she doesn't really COUNTER anyone, but she does well against specific picks.



that's kind of the definition of a counter u know

sure not malphite because of the rest of his kit

but a mummy bandage tossing then flashing into ur team

ur gonna love that spell shield

assuming u dont haz sloth-like reflexes


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 26, 2013)

Additional note to Corki:

It is also possible because of the meta - League of Warmogs. Health > True Damage. So the damage he gives out not only burns a lot of mana but it's not going to do much in a world of warmogs.


----------



## Darth (Feb 26, 2013)

good luck spellshielding a malph ult fron a good malph tho


----------



## Darth (Feb 26, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Additional note to Corki:
> 
> It is also possible because of the meta - League of Warmogs. Health > True Damage. So the damage he gives out not only burns a lot of mana but it's not going to do much in a world of warmogs.



still a damn good passive tho. better than Ashe's. And maybe MF's.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 26, 2013)

also

vi ult

shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Darth (Feb 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> assuming u dont haz sloth-like reflexes



or 220 ping.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> still a damn good passive tho. better than Ashe's. And maybe MF's.



Ashe makes me lol ever since I saw that reddit post about her and Quinn. I wouldn't underestimate MF's passive though, it can be handy on certain times. Then it's useless when a minion hits her. ZZZ.

Still. Corki does have a good passive, but it's not much of a use right now when everyone is stacking health. Combined with his high mana cost.

Edit: Vi's too good cause she counters the current meta too zzz.

People need to bring back Kog'maw back though. I used to play him as my main adc.


----------



## Darth (Feb 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> also
> 
> vi ult
> 
> shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



sivir's aa range is tiny tho. 

and her mana costs are wack. 

and her auto attack animations are irritating. 

her running animation is too floaty too. 

riot visual rework pls.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 26, 2013)

thats why u anticipate ur enemy if ur good


----------



## Darth (Feb 26, 2013)

Wad


Darth said:


> Spellshield =/= counterpick WAD



Wad.

pls.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 26, 2013)

give me one good reason why a spellshield isn't a counterpick to someone who is largely reliant on a single spell to make a play like karthus ult or amumu ult


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 26, 2013)

Can't you just build Banshee's viel...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 26, 2013)

ur against a heavy ad team

cant u stack a bunch of armor items?

an item cant be a counterpick

but a champions kit that makes it inherently optimal vs. another champions does

derp


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> that's kind of the definition of a counter u know
> 
> sure not malphite because of the rest of his kit
> 
> ...



I said she does well, not that she counters them.

Graves does well against Ezreal, doesn't mean he counters him.

A counter is someone who does better against the enemy champion in multiple ways than a normal pick would. MF vs Soraka for example, her burst is really good and she can slow, plus she can reduce Soraka's heals by 50%, meaning she pretty much beats Soraka every time if it's an equal skill level.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 26, 2013)

Anyway, time for bed, will respond to WADs response when I wake up, maybe.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> ur against a heavy ad team
> 
> cant u stack a bunch of armor items?
> 
> ...



Yet the examples you gave are all magic damage... (I.E. Karthus ultimate and Amumu Ultimate)

Just saying, there's a reason why ADC carries cleanse for certain CC's such as that. Sivir's spellshield is her escape (Maybe her ultimate too) unfortunately compared to Ezreal's Blink, Corki and Trist Jump, stealth/tumble, quickshot, net, etc. 

If she misuses the spellshield, she's going to have a tough time in teamfights because she has low AA range and her Q does less damage when it hits multiple targets. 

Would you say Nocturne counters Karthus / Amumu just because he has a spellshield? No. A skill doesn't counter a champion. Someone can counter a champion by its kit, not by a single skill.


----------



## Darth (Feb 26, 2013)

derp wad. 

derp.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 26, 2013)

tell that to pantheon and his countering of gp by single spell interactions as well

when ur most instrumental spell is nullified that is called a counter


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> tell that to pantheon and his countering of gp by single spell interactions as well
> 
> when ur most instrumental spell is nullified that is called a counter



It's not just that l0l, he can just throw spears in the same range as Gangplank's Q, and his E bursts more than Gangplank can offer. Even if Gangplank eats oranges when Pantheon stuns, Pantheon can stick to him so easily. His shield only comes up every fourth skill he attacks/uses spells. So GP can Q when it's down. Gangplank is a weak champion compared to Pantheon and to be honest, Pantheon is hard to counter (but he falls off). The whole kit counters Gangplank. Not just the passive itself.

Your logic about how Sivir counters Karthus / Amumu just because of spellshield seems far-fetched. Karthus has other moves than just his ultimate. Same goes for Amumu.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 26, 2013)

except for the part where gp eventually outscales panth like fuck 

and what the fuck, his whole kit? no

just Q/autoattack interactions

besides u seem to make the argument that in order for something to be a counter it has to a be a TOTAL counter (which is an extremely rare case and panth/gp is not one of them maybe something like soraka/karthus)

i think that so long a champion's main aspect is trumped by something in a champion's kit they are countered especially when its say a normal ability for an ult and not like an ult for an ability

karthus is mainly defined by his ult which sivir is known to be used to nullify that damage
taric is mainly defined by his easy stun which sivir is known to be used to prevent from being stunned
amumu is heavily reliant on his ultimate to initiate and make a play for his team

u can argue "derp herp u can accomplish the same thing with banshee's/cleanse"

but something in that  champion's skillset INHERENTLY COUNTERS the other


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 26, 2013)

It is his whole kit because Pantheon early > Gangplank early. Pantheon early > any early that are not tanks. But that's not the discussion here anyways.

Soraka/Karthus is a better example since her ultimate completely nullifies Karthus' Ultimate. But it doesn't mean Sivir's spellshield completely counters Karthus. I wouldn't call it a counter. And you don't keep in consideration that Sivir would have to spellshield 4 other members of Karthus' team (What if Amumu and Karthus are on the same team then? She can't COUNTER them both at the same time. She has one spell shield). And even if we are legitimately going one on one, that's debatable but Sivir would win in that sense.

She's not a counter champion. She can counter the skill, but not the champion.


----------



## Darth (Feb 26, 2013)

In respect to the Sivir/Karthus interaction though, a reasonable Karthus isn't going to use ult from out of nowhere. Most Karthus ults occur in the aftermath of a gank or a teamfight. Sivir's spellshield has notoriously long CD and will have likely been used to escape death at somepoint in a gank or a teamfight so chances are she isn't always going to be able to block the ult. 

a reasonable figure would be maybe 25% of ults may be blocked. 

Which IMO doesn't merit calling Sivir a "Counterpick to Karthus"


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 26, 2013)

a good sivir is gonna save her spell shield for the ult


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> a good sivir is gonna save her spell shield for the ult



Meanwhile with her short AA range, she's going to crushed by everything else going for her while trying to save the spell shield for Karthus ultimate in a teamfight.


----------



## αce (Feb 26, 2013)

sivir has teemo range
may as well play vayne


----------



## Darth (Feb 26, 2013)

Vayne at least has a good ms steroid, better mobility via tumble, and a stealth mechanic. 

PLUS WAY MORE DAMAGE.


----------



## αce (Feb 26, 2013)

yup
pretty much
don't see any reason to play sivir


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 26, 2013)

Split-pushing / Pushing? 

I never find Sivir a bad champion but just other ADCs are better and outshines her.


----------



## αce (Feb 26, 2013)

oh true
sivir push is good
but i don't know, you shouldn't build a team comp focused around your ad split pushing :/

that's situational 








also, as someone who played sivir regularly in mid season 2, she definitely needs a range increase as well as a model/animation rework. if not the former at least rework her goddamn animations and model the way they did ashe


----------



## αce (Feb 26, 2013)

also in this warmogs meta you may as well play vayne/kog, max w and rush blade of the ruined king. i tried it. op.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 26, 2013)

Samething doublelift said lol.
Everyone is going to rush BoTRK and it's going to become OP.

It's especially devasting on Tristana apparently as seen when Heartbeattt shredded GGU.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 26, 2013)

BoTRK is somewhat a situational pick. You get it when the enemy builds health so you can use the item to its fullest ability.

But the buff they are giving to it... its pretty much gonna become a real standard pick for ADCs.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 26, 2013)

im gonna play sivir next time i play with u fools and show u how its done


----------



## Sansa (Feb 26, 2013)

DoubleLift must be Based God.
He said that everyone is going to rush it no matter what, Riot is going to catch onto it, Buff it, and make it so that everyone buys it.

I hate when that happens though, like what happened with Warmogs, everyone buys warmogs now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 26, 2013)

bortk is good

very good


----------



## Guiness (Feb 26, 2013)

now everyone says BoTRK is good

when i posted imaqtpie giving it rep, everyone likes 'oh noes, imaqtpie is trolling'


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 26, 2013)

I better grind out more ranked games before this meta is going to counter me. (Aka Top lane / Warmogs user) and favor ADCs soon.

Or maybe I'll spam Jax / Irelia for Botrk.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 26, 2013)

upgraded BoTRK sounds like it'll be great for Irelia.

riot will probably nerf her again before the season ends tho


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 26, 2013)

upgraded BotRK is great on pretty much every aa tbh


----------



## Guiness (Feb 26, 2013)

not everyone will be able to use it as efficiently as irelia can. i actually get the feeling they made that item specifically for her 

irelia already has some damn good sticking power already. stun, then the slow from the BoTRK plus with the lifesteal. Not to mention that Irelia already has passive lifesteal from her W. Also with the new BoTRK it gives attack speed now, something which Irelia thrives on. She gets more attck.speed, those are more auto-attacks she can get in with her true damage... she might see FoTM status soon.

ADC will be building it more often too, probably as one of their first items as it gives lifesteal, damage, and attack speed. It'll become a very cost efficient item. And if they can get it early, then it'll pretty much become a deterrent for anyone who is thinking to build health because that one item will pretty much make the purchase pointless.

League of Ruined King gonna destroy the Warmog meta going on right now :ho


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 26, 2013)

> i actually get the feeling they made that item specifically for her



No.

I'm still wondering why they removed Madreds in the first place.


----------



## Darth (Feb 26, 2013)

Had a ranked game today where I was vs an Akali top. Got wrecked early and Akali ended up snowballing a bit. At one point I was 1/5. 

Then my fucking superhero Jax music kicked in and I was like fuck it, TSM!

Ended that game 9/8 with a resounding 5 for 0 and baron victory. TSM TSM TSM JAX OP


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 26, 2013)

Jax is already powerful enough with the current Botrk too... I would like to abuse him after the boost


----------



## Darth (Feb 26, 2013)

Then carried to games in a row with Riven cause Riven is hella awesome. Triple BT cause YOLO. 

Overall I lost 6 ranked games today and only won 4. But, I went from 0 LP at the start of the day to 55 LP at the end of it. 

New ranked system OP.


----------



## Darth (Feb 26, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Jax is already powerful enough with the current Botrk too... I would like to abuse him after the boost



I honestly didn't even build it. I just built Gunblade because I liked the stats better. And maybe because I'm oldschool. 

Also I probably spent AT LEAST 2k gold on pink wards that game JUST SO I COULD 1V1 THE DAMN AKALI. 

And by god did I 1v1 her. And it was glorious.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 26, 2013)

I hate having my LP drained because I'm not playing ranked.

I think I'll buy Irelia too.

For top lane.

Someone gift me Irelia.


----------



## Darth (Feb 26, 2013)

How fast does LP drain?

It takes like three weeks right?


----------



## Sansa (Feb 26, 2013)

I went from like 88 LP down to 50 something in about 3 days.


----------



## Darth (Feb 26, 2013)

Pretty sure it doesn't drain that quickly...

You probably just lost a game.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 26, 2013)

Nah.

I didn't play league at all for 3 days last week and like 1/3 of my LP was gone.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 26, 2013)

> What happens if I stop playing ranked for a while?
> 
> After 28 days of inactivity in a particular ranked queue, a couple things will happen. First, you’ll be hidden from the standings in your League, and you may lose League Points depending on your current tier. Every seven days thereafter, you’ll lose League Points again until you play a match in that queue.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sansa (Feb 26, 2013)

Really?

Cause I remember one day I was on a 'hot streak' and took like a 3 hour break and I lost LP.


----------



## Darth (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah Jiyeon you definitely didn't lose any LP from decay lol.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 26, 2013)

I must be seeing things.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 26, 2013)

You fall a whole league from decay? D:


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 26, 2013)

coughbullshit

damn

its more subtle irl


----------



## Sansa (Feb 26, 2013)

Really, I was supposed to be in Bronze III.

But I lost matches cause of afkers, lost point from decay, got dropped to Bronze V, now I can't get out.


----------



## αce (Feb 26, 2013)

jiyeon if i have time ill carry u out of bronze V np.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 26, 2013)

i dont know if i approve of someone getting carried out of bronze V from a darwinist standpoint


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 26, 2013)

bronze V sounds scary

like 12th level of hell kinda thing


----------



## Sansa (Feb 26, 2013)

It's hard as fuck though man WAD.

I mean, I get like 96 points, and then I run into a queue with a troller, or someone goes afk, or bot lane feeds.

It's always something.


----------



## αce (Feb 26, 2013)

bronze V is the abyss from which the beast originated where darkness isn't just dark, it consumes you

i shall be the light


----------



## Sajin (Feb 26, 2013)

Stuck in Bronze 5... Yeah I won't comment on that.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 26, 2013)

Is it easy to go higher in the tiers 

I mean like how many matches roughly would be needed.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 27, 2013)

depends on the person and whether or not he tries to improve.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 27, 2013)

Bronze is easy to carry, because people are so bad you can actually carry them, since the enemy is equally bad.

Silver sucks, because you get new players and retards who are a bit harder to carry, you need like, 2 good people to win the game.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 27, 2013)

Never play ranked half asleep.

No focus gg. Also poor Nunu, not many people play him now as they do with Taric/Leona/Thresh. Sona maybe in that list too.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 27, 2013)

Of course my connection straightens itself out right when ya'll is done playing.

g
fucking
g


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Feb 27, 2013)

Took about a 2 month break from this game and did my first games since then yesterday. Just like riding a bike!

Need to start doing ranks again before I elo decay and get demoted to Silver II haha.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 27, 2013)

Bought Twisted Fate.

I keep picking the wrong cards.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 27, 2013)

You kept playing without me Darth yesterday, didn't get to duo.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 27, 2013)

Love when a top lane comes mid and takes my farm and then complains when I come top and take farm from there.


----------



## Santí (Feb 27, 2013)

Man, fuck class.

I wanna play a game.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 27, 2013)

lol 1v1'd Caitlyn as Vayne at 1/2 hp. Stun OP OP OP.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 27, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Love when a top lane comes mid and takes my farm and then complains when I come top and take farm from there.



When a gank happens, there is a tax. A minion tax. You saw the video too. If he just randomly came mid to take minions, it's another thing.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 27, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> When a gank happens, there is a tax. A minion tax. You saw the video too. If he just randomly came mid to take minions, it's another thing.



He came mid just to take minions and leave.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 27, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> He came mid just to take minions and leave.



That guy has such a wise culture


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 27, 2013)

Why do I keep getting fucking Karma for support?!


----------



## Guiness (Feb 27, 2013)

watching zekent's ap janna is pretty funny lol

that wave clearing is insane D:

escapes a 3 man gank top by running all the way to their base and dying by turret XD


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 27, 2013)

I demand you all list who you think are the top 3 players world for every role.

Go.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 27, 2013)

> DarthRN: adc
> DarthRN: uh
> DarthRN: they all fucking suck
> DarthRN: you're the best vae
> DarthRN: mving on



I win, GG.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 27, 2013)

Mid: Misaya, Froggen, SSong
ADC: Doubelift, WeiXaio, Cpt Jck
Top: MakNoon, Stanley. Don't know who to pick for 3rd but a played named Expression earned some high praise from Maknoon. Saw him in the game between Najin Shield and World Elite; he raped his lane to say the least.
Support: MadLife, Aphromoo (BELIEVE IT ) don't know who to pick for 3rd.
Jungler: Watch, Stvicious, -

Thats my list based off entirely of what I seen and can remember. I know I mentioned some NA games that'll prolly get some flack but w.e. Prefer to judge off of what I've seen myself.

Like me putting Aphromoo in that list though is just me being a fan. Isn't world level right now but I believe in AphroLift aka Rush Hour. I believe.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 27, 2013)

Cpt Jack biggest overrated piece of trash since forever.
He was good, now he's the same level as Woog.


----------



## Didi (Feb 27, 2013)

add Alex Ich and RapidStar for mid
Shy for top
motherfucking Diamondprox for Jungler


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 27, 2013)

I know Didi can't see this, but Alex Ich isn't top 3 anymore, nor is RapidStar.

Shy I agree with.

Diamondprox, in season 2, yes. Now? Hell no, I'd put InSec there.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 27, 2013)

Kyle only likes Aphromoo because he's black. 

...


----------



## Guiness (Feb 27, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Kyle only likes Aphromoo because he's black.
> 
> ...



nope.

try watching him sometime and you'll see why a lot of people like him.

dude is just hilarious. he doesn't stream nearly as much though now sadly.

and i forgot how strong a pick Rumble was top. good thing i picked him, had to face a Malphite top, haha.


----------



## αce (Feb 27, 2013)

cpt jack overrated?
lol. wat. he's good but people don't wank him constantly so he's not overrated. He's not dl or weixao but he's the next tier down. 




and i'd put toyz over froggen just for benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 27, 2013)

αce said:


> cpt jack overrated?
> lol. wat. he's good but people don't wank him constantly so he's not overrated. He's not dl or weixao but he's the next tier down.
> 
> 
> ...



His preformance for a very long time now has not been anything impressive.

His wank even started from DL saying he was amazing.

But he's not, Woong matches him and Woong isn't very good for a pro ADC.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 27, 2013)

absolutely crushed vulcan

rush hour doing work in that bottom lane


----------



## Guiness (Feb 27, 2013)

ap trynda?

holy shi-

gotta see how this will turn out


----------



## Didi (Feb 27, 2013)

0-0 for whole game
stream dcs for a sec
f5
3-1
goddammit riot


----------



## Guiness (Feb 27, 2013)

dnt know why that trist built BoTRK. makes no sense as they Crs really didn't build health at that point in time.

situational pick as this current time as stated. im surprised heartbeat did that. :\

ah well, voyboy ap trynd, pulling out da cards. i don't think they expected that from him lool


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 27, 2013)

curse is fuckin ace


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 27, 2013)

WAT

I JUST GOT HOME. I MISSED CURSE. RECAP PLEASE


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 27, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> WAT
> 
> I JUST GOT HOME. I MISSED CURSE. RECAP PLEASE



AP Tryn Voyboy rape. The End.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 27, 2013)

reginald seemed more competent on xerath than link was.

he did a lot of work.

so jungle voli, jungle nasus and now incoming xeraths.

seems legit.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 27, 2013)

NintendudeX too good..failed level 1 smite on blue, Chauster gets ''smiteless'' leash by Nintendude.

Fucking lol'ed.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 27, 2013)

GGU would be fine if they replaced NintendudeX, he's pretty trash compared to the rest of their team.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 27, 2013)

GGU just got fcked good by CLG.

CLG definitely showing the level of dominance you would expect from a more experienced team. All the mistakes of map control and bad teamfights from week 2 are like a bad memory. Also Aphro is settling in nicely. Making the plays and shit with good follow up. Chauster and HotshotGG are playing better than they did in Week 2 as well.

Rush Hour incoming


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 27, 2013)

Argh, would someone mind helping me with my Jax build.

So, triforce core, nothing new here.

But i need to choose 2 other offensive items, and i can't choose between Gunblade, BT, Rageblade, BotRK.

Which should i choose and when?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 27, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Argh, would someone mind helping me with my Jax build.
> 
> So, triforce core, nothing new here.
> 
> ...



I thought TF wasn't core anymore, I always see people rush BORK and Rageblade now instead.

I wouldn't say BT is the choice you want to make, so I'd get Rageblade no matter what, but BORK and Gunblade will be dependant on how much health they're stacking and how efficient Gunblade would end up being compared to BORK


----------



## Santí (Feb 27, 2013)

BotRK when the enemy team is stacking lots of health, obv.

I'd personally go Hextech, I've seen it work wonders on Jax.


----------



## Didi (Feb 27, 2013)

I feel like both BotRK and Hextech are always better choices than BT


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 27, 2013)

Sant? said:


> BotRK when the enemy team is stacking lots of health, obv.
> 
> I'd personally go Hextech, I've seen it work wonders on Jax.



Well it's a health stacking meta, so yeah.

Well that's the thing. I am really not seeing many people buy Gunblade anymore - is Spell Vamp suddenly not good for Jax? Is is too expensive? Or simply outshined by BotRK?



Didi said:


> I feel like both BotRK and Hextech are always better choices than BT



I've seen people build BT when stomping, then again either Hextech or BotRK would work when stomping. Anything would work TBH.



Vae said:


> I thought TF wasn't core anymore, I always see people rush BORK and Rageblade now instead.
> 
> I wouldn't say BT is the choice you want to make, so I'd get Rageblade no matter what, but BORK and Gunblade will be dependant on how much health they're stacking and how efficient Gunblade would end up being compared to BORK



Oh? I thought the sheen effect was too good to pass up. Also, i do see pretty much every guide out there suggest Triforce as first or second item, so yeah.

BotRK first? Unless the enemy is someone like Garen who pretty much rushes a Warmog, i don't see why you'd build it first. Cutlass, sure, but finishing it right off?
Also would new BotRK be better off for Jax? I'd think so.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 27, 2013)

BT on Jax...?


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 27, 2013)

WAD said:


> BT on Jax...?



Why not? You go hybrid as Jax, focusing on AD. I haven't seen it often, but when i have it has stomped bitches.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 27, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Well it's a health stacking meta, so yeah.
> 
> Well that's the thing. I am really not seeing many people buy Gunblade anymore - is Spell Vamp suddenly not good for Jax? Is is too expensive? Or simply outshined by BotRK?
> 
> ...



There's a lot of health stacking tops you can pick it against.
Like Garen, Olaf, Elise, Shen and so on.

But yeah, Cutlass first then finish BORK later, my bad for not clarifying that.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 27, 2013)

So all in all, TF, BotRK, Rageblade vs high HP and Gunblade instead of BotRK for low HP opponents


----------



## Guiness (Feb 27, 2013)

i have enough IP for Kassadin. How is he as a champ? What type of runes and masteries do you build on him?


----------



## Guiness (Feb 27, 2013)

CoL just played their teamfights pretty terribly.

Curse just capitalized on their mistakes like lolwth.

Most lackluster match so far, thats for sure.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 27, 2013)

4N said:


> i have enough IP for Kassadin. How is he as a champ? What type of runes and masteries do you build on him?



I build those runes that help and benefit him the most

/helpful

He has a really shit pre-6 game due to melee range and quite high mana costs. He snowballs really hard though, and post-6 he can roam and gank easily.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh shit son.

CLG vs MRN.

Curse still undefeated


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 27, 2013)

What do you guys think of Wit's End on Vi?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 27, 2013)

its bad

she scales well on AD and she scales well on HP for her defensiveness on her shield passive

she also doesn't particularly need AS since her initial denting blow strike will give her more than enough and she primarily relies on her combos


----------



## Darth (Feb 27, 2013)

k. 

took me a day to move from Gold IV to Gold III. 

That wasn't so hard.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 27, 2013)

AP Trynda gonna carry GGU.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 27, 2013)

I skip TF on Jax now.

My standard build for him is Botrk, Warmogs, Rageblade, Randuins/Frozen (Or maw if Magic heavy), and GA. Well you can take out GA for something else if you like. Honestly Botrk is the only item you need on Jax for damage now. If you want the sheen effect, you can always go for gauntlet. But I wouldn't go Trinity Force on Jax anymore. You can still get it if it fits for you. I always find a thing not worth buying mid game.

Reason for this build: You're going to be jumping into fights. You need to have some durability, trinity force isn't going to give you that mid game. It has great stats but it's still lacking something for Jax to jump in. Botrk is much cheaper and you can get warmogs on top of it in place of TF.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Feb 27, 2013)

Just noticed Chaox doesn't have boots haha. Who needs boots when you have a Zephyr, Shiv and strut!


----------



## Darth (Feb 27, 2013)

I still like gunblade on Jax more than any other item. 

Gunblade/Zephyr/Rageblade/Black Cleaver/Warmogs best Jax build.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 27, 2013)

missed like most of the CLG vs Mrn but it seems as if they were outplayed


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 27, 2013)

tank nid real useful in teamfights


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 27, 2013)

Crs Vs Dig

Probably gonna be the most epic match.


----------



## OS (Feb 27, 2013)

Quinn delayed another day


----------



## Guiness (Feb 27, 2013)

first clg now crs

mah teams ain't winning all of a sudden D:


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 27, 2013)

Crs has always been winning. 8 games in a row? That's pretty damn good. Would've been nice to have undefeated but oh well.

Anyways, I lost a game at 0 points, and now I'm back to Gold IV. What the fuck.


----------



## Didi (Feb 28, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Just noticed Chaox doesn't have boots haha. Who needs boots when you have a Zephyr, Shiv and strut!



Well he's been saying for weeks that endgame on AD carries you should sell your boots for Zephyr


----------



## Darth (Feb 28, 2013)

Curse lost to Dig?

Aaand the streak finally ends.


----------



## Darth (Feb 28, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Crs has always been winning. 8 games in a row? That's pretty damn good. Would've been nice to have undefeated but oh well.
> 
> Anyways, I lost a game at 0 points, and now I'm back to Gold IV. What the fuck.



And suddenly Darth is now the highest tier member in the NF thread.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 28, 2013)

Darth said:


> And suddenly Darth is now the highest tier'd member in the NF thread.



Gogeta is higher.


----------



## Darth (Feb 28, 2013)

Gogeta will always be normal platinum elo in my eyes. :33


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 28, 2013)

So I just first picked Varus in ranked, enemy ADC picks MF.

Why would you pick MF vs Varus? That's so bad 

I had Taric, MF had Alistar. We were 4-0 and had their tower down at 6 minutes.

Game ended at 29 minutes, I was 13-4-9


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 28, 2013)

''Varus, people like you are the ones who ruin the game''

Comment from Nasus after I said ''Well, that Akali is fed as fuck''

First thing I said all game.

Le wut?


----------



## Maerala (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Feb 28, 2013)

Lux the Rapist.


----------



## Santí (Feb 28, 2013)

Do   want.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 28, 2013)

Sitting on promotion series.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 28, 2013)

what are u talking about darth

im gold III too

ill actually play today my EU break is over~


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 28, 2013)

One day Darth and Vae. One day.

Hate leveling an acc. alone

/hatehatehate


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 28, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> One day Darth and Vae. One day.
> 
> Hate leveling an acc. alone
> 
> /hatehatehate



Why are you leveling a new account?


----------



## Darth (Feb 28, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> One day Darth and Vae. One day.
> 
> Hate leveling an acc. alone
> 
> /hatehatehate



Vae's like Silver V mang. No need to aim for his level.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> Why are you leveling a new account?



Cause my old, or current one is on EUNE, i want to start on EUW.



Darth said:


> Vae's like Silver V mang. No need to aim for his level.



Is it possible to aim for that low?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 28, 2013)

Silver V my ass.

Silver II, ^ (use bro).

And I still make better calls than you.
Level 1 invade by yourself, get first blooded every time, best Darth.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 28, 2013)

Lol Darth, you are still Sajin level


----------



## Maerala (Feb 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> Level 1 invade by yourself, get first blooded every time, best Darth.



Every time. 

Also worst bans na.

... <3


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 28, 2013)

got carried in solo queue

felt pretty good brah cuz its actually rare for me

here we are in champ select

this thug lee picks lee and is like "mid top or support"

i take my midalee

last pick said he preferred jungle but he seemingly random locked taric at the afk countdown he had d/c'd gg

lee switches to jungle since that was supposed to be tarics job

im thinking 

"welp this is fucked, we're 4v5 against shen, akali, kayle. op as fuck."


thankfully taric comes back into the game at like level 2 not too late and he proceeds with lees help to thug akali

i kinda stalemated kayle mid had a slight advantage overall but generally didnt contribute towards anything other than helping lee get a double kill in a countergank in mid in the beginning for fb/2b



np

i take my 1 win today and go afk for now


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 28, 2013)

Darth said:


> And suddenly Darth is now the highest tier member in the NF thread.



Fuuuu. I need to stop duoing with people who rages. Blah. I don't like soloing it but i win more than i duo. But soloing is so boring. Though my performances lately suck. Fuck.

I updated my adobe air so it doesn't crash when i look at peoples profile. But now shit is crashing after the game ends. Fml.


----------



## Santí (Feb 28, 2013)

Fucking Darth banning my own Rengar, only champ that I knew how to play at that time.

#Best bans NA.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 28, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Fuuuu. I need to stop duoing with people who rages. Blah. I don't like soloing it but i win more than i duo. But soloing is so boring. Though my performances lately suck. Fuck.



Duo with me, I won't rage. 



Demonic Shaman said:


> I updated my adobe air so it doesn't crash when i look at peoples profile. But now shit is crashing after the game ends. Fml.



This is happening to me as well every game.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 28, 2013)

New Soraka skin.





Not sure if like, but at least she's decently dressed.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 28, 2013)

Ingame an AP Trynd that i was facing went "Nasus OP after the patch"

Really 50~+ damage 50 minutes into the game made him OP?

Or is there something that i am not aware of?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 28, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Ingame an AP Trynd that i was facing went "Nasus OP after the patch"
> 
> Really 50~+ damage 50 minutes into the game made him OP?
> 
> Or is there something that i am not aware of?



>50 mins into the game when you're Nasus.

That guy doesn't know what Nasus is apparently. Also Im seeing a lot of jungle Nasus now. Is that better?


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 28, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> >50 mins into the game when you're Nasus.
> 
> That guy doesn't know what Nasus is apparently



I did shit on him late game, despite his heal.

But when i play Nasus i just fuck around till i get like 600+ DMG on Q so i can 2 shot their ADC


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 28, 2013)

Barrier is quickly becoming my go to adc spell.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 28, 2013)

Wait for Bladecraft Orianna to go on sale or buy Sewn Chaos for 520...

Hmmm...

HMMMMMMMM


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 28, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> >50 mins into the game when you're Nasus.
> 
> That guy doesn't know what Nasus is apparently. Also Im seeing a lot of jungle Nasus now. Is that better?



nah someone just used it in lcs so its the new thing

I've only played against one once and he did bad


----------



## Sansa (Feb 28, 2013)

Why are they giving Soraka a new skin?

She's useless as fuck.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 28, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Why are they giving Soraka a new skin?
> 
> She's useless as fuck.



You're crazy. Whenever I play against a Soraka when I'm Taric or Leona, it's annoying as fuck. The heal + Armor buff, sustain for days.

Especially if my ADC doesn't have any grievous wounds abilities. (One time my adc brought cleanse instead of ignite when I told him to get ignite. Of course we lost lane because the heals)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 28, 2013)

win rate with akali keeps rising

11.5/5.2/8.2 KDA average p game and ive played 15 games with her this season

thats more than 2:1 im satisfied np


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 28, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Why are they giving Soraka a new skin?
> 
> She's useless as fuck.



Lol...no, just no.

Not even close.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 28, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Why are they giving Soraka a new skin?
> 
> She's useless as fuck.



She's lot better than Janna.

Screw Janna.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 28, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> You're crazy. Whenever I play against a Soraka when I'm Taric or Leona, it's annoying as fuck. The heal + Armor buff, sustain for days.
> 
> Especially if my ADC doesn't have any grievous wounds abilities. (One time my adc brought cleanse instead of ignite when I told him to get ignite. Of course we lost lane because the heals)



I'd rather have Leona, Taric, Alistar, or Sona over Soraka.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 28, 2013)

soraka used to be queen support and she is still highly underrated

people forgot her strengths

even after various nerfs


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 28, 2013)

Ultimate sustain.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 28, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I'd rather have Leona, Taric, Alistar, or Sona over Soraka.



She ain't useless. She is a bitch to play against.

But she's not great outside of laning phase other than warding.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 28, 2013)

soraka is p great.

massive burst heal+armor buff

silence

mr aura

mr shred


----------



## Guiness (Feb 28, 2013)

prefer janna, taric and thresh over her tbh


----------



## Darth (Feb 28, 2013)

mr shred

that takes forever to shred.

burst heal

that happens once every 4 minutes

single target silence is good but cho'gath

mr aura is meh bot lane vs adc's. 

gg play taric


----------



## Sansa (Feb 28, 2013)

Is blitz perm'd at high elo?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 28, 2013)

Darth said:


> mr shred
> 
> that takes forever to shred.
> 
> ...



If your adc doesn't have ignite or any grievous wounds, then Soraka will help win trades with her adc. 

I have a hard time as Taric against her because of it. My adc would have to completely burst them before Soraka heals up all the trades.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 28, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> If your adc doesn't have ignite or any grievous wounds, then Soraka will help win trades with her adc.
> 
> I have a hard time as Taric against her because of it. My adc would have to completely burst them before Soraka heals up all the trades.



Silence is also very underrated, she can cause real issues with that silence


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 28, 2013)

Also, TSM making shitty calls every minutes, it's like I'm watching a 1500 elo team.

Seriously, TSM, stahp.


----------



## Mitsuru (Feb 28, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> She's lot better than Janna.
> 
> Screw Janna.




A good Janna is absolutely fantastic in season 3. She's an ultimate assassin counter. Zed jumping on your carry? Lol no. Her shield prevents huge bursts. She has cc. 

But her ult...with all the champs nowadays diving your backline, a good Janna throws them off and dominates your teamfights. Don't underestimate the Janna.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 28, 2013)

Kagura said:


> A good Janna is absolutely fantastic in season 3. She's an ultimate assassin counter. Zed jumping on your carry? Lol no. Her shield prevents huge bursts. She has cc.
> 
> But her ult...with all the champs nowadays diving your backline, a good Janna throws them off and dominates your teamfights. Don't underestimate the Janna.



Too bad it's impossible to find a good Janna in lower leagues.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 28, 2013)

Janna makes it hard to chase down a fleeing adc too.

Fucking tornadoes.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> Also, TSM making shitty calls every minutes, it's like I'm watching a 1500 elo team.
> 
> Seriously, TSM, stahp.



The baron fights made me SMH. Going in and trying to stop them got them killed (1 by 1). So instead of getting a baron, but Vulcan got 5 kills with a baron.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 28, 2013)

TSM, y u do this 

stahp


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 28, 2013)

k so Vulcan sucks at closing games, can't believe TSM is still in this after throwing the game so much.

Zuna sucks at farming, btw.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 28, 2013)

LOOOOOOOL

THIS FCKING GAME

can't believe what i just saw


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 28, 2013)

Vulcan just fell even lower in my book.


----------



## Didi (Feb 28, 2013)

Awesome game


finally brought out my inner TSM TSM TSM TSM chant again

hadn't gotten to use that a lot yet this season
nice to see they can excite me again


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 28, 2013)

haha my sides


----------



## Guiness (Feb 28, 2013)

12k gold lead Vulcan had

TSM closes that gap and gets back ahead in gold

this game


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 28, 2013)

TSM deserved that win just because Vulcan are so shitty at closing a game they were dominating the entire first 30 minutes.

I realize they weren't very far ahead in gold but they were still winning every fight and was 4 towers up...


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 28, 2013)

Crumbz best ganks NA.

Legit as fuck.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 28, 2013)

this game is such a blow out


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 28, 2013)

Got a blue screen at 3-0.

Come back to 8-0.
Jesus fuck.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 28, 2013)

imaqtpie best Draven ult NA, completely missed everything, lol.

Not very Draven like


----------



## Sansa (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow, had to leave a game because the lag made it very literally unplayable.

2.5k ping.

What the fuck?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 28, 2013)

I hate garens.

Also 4 vs 5 game, 60 minutes, WAD with 400 farm. Everyone with full build. No teamfights ever.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 28, 2013)

riot needs to hurry and release Quinn. I leave afternoon and I wanna play with her on live.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 28, 2013)

fcking CLG


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 28, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I hate garens.
> 
> Also 4 vs 5 game, 60 minutes, WAD with 400 farm. Everyone with full build. No teamfights ever.



i was just trying to artillery spears


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 28, 2013)

Kind of late - Finished watching TSM vs Vulcan. Letting Kog'maw and Singed going to late game is silly. But yeah they were so ahead, and TSM derped a lot too. I'm smh at them

Today I discovered 

I'm still loling. 



> i don't even know what to report this guy for he is unskilled, he insulted our team, he didn't help in team fights, you know, its better if i just say all of them because it was everything. i would rather have a rock on my team instead of this guy. it would be superior to him in intellect and in skill. plus it would be more helpful because there is the off chance that the enemy team would trip over the rock and break their skull.





> He plays lee sin, why would you play a blind charicter?
> Assisting Enemy Team



Quinn's champion spotlight is out, so maybe she'll be out today.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Normals...


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Feb 28, 2013)

I was also late watching the TSM vs Vul game so had to catch a VOD, and what a game it was. TSM showed their experience stalling out that terrible early game despite being down 2 inhibs. I myself though it was a Vulcan win for sure when Mandatory's Lux was just one shotting everyone, too bad they don't know how to close their games. Also Dyrus's reaction when he got Ezreal sniped was priceless, mostly cause Jatt and Rivington were trying to monologue his thoughts using his monotone voice.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 1, 2013)

patch preview

xin zhao :c


----------



## Darth (Mar 1, 2013)

goddamnit I need to watch the VOD of that game.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 1, 2013)

Glad to see all the scumbag champions get chunked.  Should've made Taric's Dazzle a skillshot though. Nobody cares about Shatter.

Still no Karma rework.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 1, 2013)

On the list of champions I hate facing: Garen.

Now Pantheon.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 1, 2013)

who the fck reacts in time to garen's ult? that shit is nigh instant.

cyanide's interventions is on some next level shit :sanji

too legit


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 1, 2013)

Is it me, or is Lulu by far the best support?

On another topic, here's my rant:


----------



## OS (Mar 1, 2013)

wtf, where is quinn?


----------



## Santí (Mar 1, 2013)

The spotlight came out last night, so it's probably tonight that they are releasing her.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 1, 2013)

she'll prolly be released today

i have my RP rdy


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 1, 2013)

I take back what I said about her being an ADC.

She's not gonna be a very good ADC, better at top.

''HEY LETS MAKE AN ADC THAT GOES INTO MELEE FORM, HURRDURR''


----------



## Guiness (Mar 1, 2013)

now you have opened your eyes to the truth vae

did u not know about her melee form?

also, in 2 days i have gotten 2 quadras with Jayce, no penta but aces their team anyway.

last night scum karma ran to the hills from me. 

no honor amongst men in the game.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 1, 2013)

No, I didn't know Valor was melee.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 1, 2013)

lol

her range is nothing special and the fact that her ult makes her go melee will leave that chance of opportunity of her going balls deep at lvl 6 backfiring completely.

i wouldn't count her out as an adc but i know i'll be playing her solo lane regardless. fck that role.


----------



## OS (Mar 1, 2013)

on patch days, is it usually laggy?


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 1, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> on patch days, is it usually laggy?



It's because the patch is out and everyone expects Quinn to be there.

Once Quinn hits 6, I see her ganking mid lane a lot in the pro scene.

Also, the new BotRK is so OP for adcs.


----------



## OS (Mar 1, 2013)

Nerf Darius, Xin, Nid, Taric, Trynd, and Garen. 

Make Renekton a bit stronger. Fuckin Genius.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 1, 2013)

um well she can use her vault as a gap creator as opposed to closer and switching form can be used to dodge skillshots idk

she's just an up close and personal ad carry like graves but she is still clearly an ad carry


----------



## Guiness (Mar 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> um well she can use her vault as a gap creator as opposed to closer and switching form can be used to dodge skillshots idk
> 
> she's just an up close and personal ad carry like graves but she is still clearly an ad carry



She doesn't have a defense steroid like Graves though. Also, Tag Team doesn't work like Elise's or Jayce's R where can just switch in and out. Has the regular cooldown of non-transform type champions. Also, her speed boost only works outside of combat, sort of how MF's strut works.

pros and cons as to how i see it. 
Pros:
Gap Creator - She creates a cap while maintaining maximum range so depending on the situation, she can either kite or chase (not too well though)

Blind - This will work exceptionally against AD Carries. As adcs rely on auto attacks, by using this blind this should allow Quinn to come out on top in trades.

Map Vision - Uses W to gain a vision within a certain radius. Pretty high CD though.

Versatility in damage and mobility with Tag Team

Cons:
Tag Team - Requires her to get up close and personal to use efficiently. As an ADC, you want to be dealing damage while staying at the back. Her ultimate pretty much denies her any sort of teamfight presence.
As the ADC in a teamfight, staying behind the front line and dealing as much damage is what you want do. She uses Tag Team in a teamfight to do any sort of damage, well, she gets fcked up. 

Its true, she gets an 80% movement speed boost, however her kit essentially remains the same, only in melee form. Meaning if she gets caught out, she can still be locked down with decent CC.



Need to play more of her and see more play of her to get a bigger opinion of her but so far from my opinion, she isn't gonna have that much of a teamfight presence using her Ultimate. Her kit seems to more centered on assassin style of play, 1v1, chase and finish off low health targets.

Every ad carry fulfills a certain kind of niche so I'm sure Quinn will find her place but I don't think she can be as efficient as current ad carries like Caitlyn or Vayne. She'll be played in the bottom lane regardless though.

However, she just may be more efficient in solo lanes. There is potential for both type of play, thats for sure.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 1, 2013)

i think between her vault, her blind, and her swap form + crazy valor mobility she will be more than capable of kiting/peeling for herself in teamfights

also if her area reveal reveals stealth then gg


----------



## OS (Mar 1, 2013)

You don't need to get close with her ult. You can also just attack from a distance and when the enemy is weak you use your sky strike.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> i think between her vault, her blind, and her swap form + crazy valor mobility she will be more than capable of kiting/peeling for herself in teamfights
> 
> also if her area reveal reveals stealth then gg



vault - puts her back at maximum range. 525. im pretty sure she'll just get dived

blind - that'll be great... if she can hit the ad carry that is. gl against a caitlyn.

swap form - lasts 20 seconds then goes on a long cooldown. her vault becomes a gap closer this time, meaning if she goes balls deep, she stays balls deep. she is still squishy though and as the adc, you'll want to build dmg, not tank.
also, valor only maintains the movement speed bonus outside of combat. also, if you are adc, why would u use Tag Team? you are only denying you and your team the amount of damage you could be doing as a ranged adc. even as a solo laner, what type of carry goes melee? she may be able to deal damage but she'll get focused and burst down because she'll still be squishy. :sanji

i can see the kiting potential she'll have but she'll need a frontline like any other adc. and a strong one at that if she is to make use of her Tag Team efficiently (basically just finishing low health champs)


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 1, 2013)

4N said:


> as the adc, you'll want to build dmg, not tank.



You should see my TF Omen Zephyr Vayne

it's actually not that good at all


----------



## Guiness (Mar 1, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> You don't need to get close with her ult. You can also just attack from a distance and when the enemy is weak you use your sky strike.



i agree her skystrike will be good for finishing off enemies. it has decent AoE.

but

her ult turns her melee. she HAS to get close to do anything with her ult or else she won't do maximum damage while using Tag Team. 

Also, how does the enemy get weak if she uses her ult in the beginning of the fight? she won't be doing anything and if she gets close, she'll get focused and die.

i see her style of play being similar to Vayne's but without the high damage output like Vayne. Quinn should be terror with red buff/frozen mallet - kite all day.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 1, 2013)

basically its like this

u kite and position urself well like a normal AD carry and if someone closes the gap to you, its probably going to be with their gap closer, then u can use ur vault (if not flash or w/e) to create more distance and unless they're someone like akali who is op as fuck they wont be able most likely to have another gap closer towards u

her blind doesnt have to only be used on the AD you know

i even said that it can be an excellent form of peel particularly against bruisers who are reliant on strong enhanced autoattacks like irelia or xin zhao

and on top of that u can use ur ultimate to switch out at the ideal situation which gives you a MASSIVE ms steroid

also js now

quinn is going to bring back the flash/ghost days of ad


----------



## OS (Mar 1, 2013)

4N said:


> her ult turns her melee. she HAS to get close to do anything with her ult or else she won't do maximum damage while using Tag Team.


 Lol, why are you assuming that once you ult you have to go melee? It can just be a quick sky strike.



> Also, how does the enemy get weak if she uses her ult in the beginning of the fight? she won't be doing anything and if she gets close, she'll get focused and die.


Who says you start with your ult? Your damage and passive are enough for the fight and you can vault in real quick once in a while.


> i see her style of play being similar to Vayne's but without the high damage output like Vayne. Quinn should be terror with red buff/frozen mallet - kite all day.


her passive does a lot of damage.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> basically its like this
> 
> u kite and position urself well like a normal AD carry and if someone closes the gap to you, its probably going to be with their gap closer, then u can use ur vault (if not flash or w/e) to create more distance and unless they're someone like akali who is op as fuck they wont be able most likely to have another gap closer towards u
> 
> ...



fair enough.

forgot about xin zhao and irelia. especially irelia.

what does js mean?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 1, 2013)

just saiyan'


----------



## Guiness (Mar 1, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Lol, why are you assuming that once you ult you have to go melee? It can just be a quick sky strike.



If Quinn is going to catch everyone in Skystrike, she is gonna need to be in the center of the fight or near to the center. Depends on the enemy's position as well. I've played her several times on the PBE so I'm not completely clueless here. As you mentioned, it works better off as a finisher.



> Who says you start with your ult? Your damage and passive are enough for the fight and you can vault in real quick once in a while.



Agreed.



> her passive does a lot of damage.



Her passive is almost random. Among multiple targets, there can be no guarantee you'll be able to proc the passive on who you want.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 1, 2013)

facing gogeta's j4

last time that happened, i got raped

the end is nigh 

fcking real

red pot and wraith start 

EDIT: got raped


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 1, 2013)

fuck forgot eu lcs was going on

fnatic vs. dragonborn now

SHUSHEI VS. XPEKE

his old team

this gun b gud


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 1, 2013)

rooting for dragonborn simply cuz "dragon"


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 1, 2013)

you use her ult for executions/clean up/escaping. it's an aoe garen ult lol


----------



## Guiness (Mar 1, 2013)

how good is shushei when compared to the current top mid laners in europe?

always heard about his beast alistar but he doesn't receive as much hype now i'm guessing.

is he comparable to xpeke in skill?


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 1, 2013)

4N said:


> facing gogeta's j4
> 
> last time that happened, i got raped
> 
> ...



Ill just post your embarrassing moment here

"Let's use my level 1 Q on the full HP Jarvan who is 2 AA's away from killing me while he is out of turret range, that will show him"


----------



## Guiness (Mar 1, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Ill just post your embarrassing moment here
> 
> "Let's use my level 1 Q on the full HP Jarvan who is 2 AA's away from killing me while he is out of turret range, that will show him"



misjudged turret range

but like i said i really wasn't focused and i expected to lose anyhow especially when u started red pot and wraiths. fcking cheese tactic.

dnt know y u went so tryhard against me the gap between u and me isn't even comparable right now. ESPECIALLY against your j4. :\


----------



## Guiness (Mar 1, 2013)

hosan so balls deep as always


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 1, 2013)

4N said:


> misjudged turret range
> 
> but like i said i really wasn't focused and i expected to lose anyhow especially when u started red pot and wraiths. fcking cheese tactic.
> 
> dnt know y u went so tryhard against me the gap between u and me isn't even comparable right now. ESPECIALLY against your j4. :\



I know that dude. I've beat you with first time Cassio/Swain, and i went this tryhard just to make you ragequit 

Which i might mention, you did.

Silly 4N


----------



## Guiness (Mar 1, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I know that dude. I've beat you with first time Cassio/Swain, and i went this tryhard just to make you ragequit
> 
> Which i might mention, you did.
> 
> Silly 4N



troll successful


----------



## Guiness (Mar 1, 2013)

FUCKING HOSAN 

his draven is so beast


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 1, 2013)

All I can see Quinn's ult being good for is escaping/chasing people down.

If you could swap right back in to Quinn from Valor whenever you wanted in your ult, it'd be fine, but you have to be Valor for like, 10 seconds, if you ult.
Minimum.


----------



## OS (Mar 1, 2013)

Just bought Steel Legion Lux skin. No regrets


----------



## Guiness (Mar 1, 2013)

damn that game was so good

like fnatic played so damn good. its like they weren't even fazed by the super aggressive play from DB.

And DB, i think they just made a fan out of me. They gambled really hard in that match for not really pushing for objectives and just trying to flat out destroy Fnatic, which at one point almost worked. But that game was pretty chaotic; like deman said 'something was happening all the time.'

well played fnatic, well played. after that game, i can't help but see Fnatic as the number one team in Europe right now.

Top 3 for me:
GG, Fnatic, EG.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 1, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> On the list of champions I hate facing: Garen.
> 
> Now Pantheon.



Just Fizz for me, anyone else is fine.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 1, 2013)

legit AP Tank Rammus

Draven started hating me

But i only wanted hugs

the hungry draven games


----------



## Guiness (Mar 1, 2013)

thresh carrying bot lane

goes 5/0/11

2/0/7 Kog Maw

Ed Ward is one beastly support.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 1, 2013)

eg and curse sucking this week


----------



## Guiness (Mar 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> eg and curse sucking this week



dem facechecks too op 

but look at the bright side of things:

snoopeh's dragon steal was legit as hell.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 1, 2013)

wasnt a baron steal 

ranked disabled on eu zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Guiness (Mar 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> wasnt a baron steal
> 
> ranked disabled on eu zzzzzzzzzzz



haha

true

but it was cool nonetheless.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 1, 2013)

Did someone say Baron steals.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 1, 2013)

Quinn is still not out? Da faq.


----------



## OS (Mar 1, 2013)

the i blitz is out at least.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> All I can see Quinn's ult being good for is escaping/chasing people down.
> 
> If you could swap right back in to Quinn from Valor whenever you wanted in your ult, it'd be fine, but you have to be Valor for like, 10 seconds, if you ult.
> Minimum.



I thought you could swap back after four seconds or something like that?


----------



## Sansa (Mar 1, 2013)

iBlitzcrank?


----------



## Guiness (Mar 1, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> I thought you could swap back after four seconds or something like that?



o.O

It doesn't work like Jayce or Elise's Transformations if thats what you are asking. As OS and I already mentioned, the ultimate Tag Team/Skystrike is pretty much used to travel quickly(chase/flee) and/or execute the target(now reading the posts, u mentioned it as well). Its pretty much a standard ultimate in terms of cooldowns so you can't really spam it. 

And Vae, you only swap places with Valor for only 20 seconds.


----------



## Darth (Mar 1, 2013)

trade swap bug op.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> trade swap bug op.



that fail swap between u and wad, lol.

ever since patch 3.02, people been complaining about swapping in ranked matches being bugged and screwing them over as a result. Didn't know it would happen in Normal queues as well.

Also, I skipped the last match of the EU LCS today but I heard that Bjergesen got a pentakill and they won. I wanna see that.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 1, 2013)

pretty sure u can swap back into quinn from valor at ur leisure

look at the spotlight when quinn first goes 6 he goes eagle real quick then switches back to quinn for the execute combo


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 1, 2013)

4N said:


> o.O
> 
> It doesn't work like Jayce or Elise's Transformations if thats what you are asking. As OS and I already mentioned, the ultimate Tag Team/Skystrike is pretty much used to travel quickly(chase/flee) and/or execute the target(now reading the posts, u mentioned it as well). Its pretty much a standard ultimate in terms of cooldowns so you can't really spam it.
> 
> And Vae, you only swap places with Valor for only 20 seconds.



no I mean

when you turn to valor, you can switch back to Quinn and activate the damage part of the ult after only a few seconds

I know the cd after that longer


----------



## Guiness (Mar 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> pretty sure u can swap back into quinn from valor at ur leisure
> 
> look at the spotlight when quinn first goes 6 he goes eagle real quick then switches back to quinn for the execute combo



If thats what LG was asking, my bad. Yeah, you don't have to wait til the 20 secs are up.

Riot needs to release her already, derp.

Must prepare for blind pick.



Lord Genome said:


> no I mean
> 
> when you turn to valor, you can switch back to Quinn and activate the damage part of the ult after only a few seconds
> 
> I know the cd after that longer



Then definitely my bad. 

Yeah, w.e WAD said.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 1, 2013)

Pentakill from Bjergsen:


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 1, 2013)

im also curious on how her jungling might be hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Guiness (Mar 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> im also curious on how her jungling might be hmmmmmmmmmmmmm





dn't go giving the LoL community ideas.

shit spreads like wildfire.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 1, 2013)

So there's a team fight going on at river near baron and Lee Sin is farming our wraiths while it happens.

Another one starts mid and Lee Sin is getting blue.

Fucking NA.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9P4trNWxYk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> im also curious on how her jungling might be hmmmmmmmmmmmmm



her e plus red buff would be interesting

also her sight reveal thing shows things in bushes, so it probably reveals stealth

gg akali


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 1, 2013)

maybe its possible but not for sure

afterall stuff like corki's Q provides vision but not on stealth 

tho his tooltip specifies not stealth


----------



## Guiness (Mar 1, 2013)

which would be better to run on Eve?

Smite/Ignite or Smite/Flash


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 1, 2013)

er though a better comparison to make would be hawkshot tho hawkshot's tooltip also specifies not stealth 

if quinn reveals stealth then gg

@4n: ignite/smite

u hardly have to make flash plays with eve cuz of ur creeper niche


----------



## Magic (Mar 1, 2013)

4N said:


> Pentakill from Bjergsen:



That announcer had an orgasm practically...

geez.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 1, 2013)

Should I get Irelia, MF, or Vayne?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 1, 2013)

MF

cuz ahahaHahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 1, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> the i blitz is out at least.



Who's going to buy that when Blitz is always banned though.


----------



## OS (Mar 1, 2013)

4N said:


> Pentakill from Bjergsen:


Syndra viable now



Jiyeon said:


> Should I get Irelia, MF, or Vayne?



Vayne. I find her to be more game changing than MF.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 1, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Should I get Irelia, MF, or Vayne?



MF, she's the easiest to carry with and understand.

Vayne is beyond your skill level for now, she's easily the hardest ADC to play.


----------



## Darth (Mar 1, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Who's going to buy that when Blitz is always banned though.


----------



## OS (Mar 1, 2013)

So, top lane Shyv is legit. Though some argue that building BoTRK is best for her.

Btw, anyone constantly disconnect during their game recently?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Who's going to buy that when Blitz is always banned though.



Blind pick 



Yeah I'm seeing that now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 1, 2013)

shyvana with botrk was brutal before the buff now its just wrong

can rush it as a jungler cuz u farm like a king


----------



## Sansa (Mar 1, 2013)

idk about botrk.

I always get BT as my first item as adc still.


----------



## Santí (Mar 1, 2013)

I want movement speed quints but they so expensive zzzzz.

Time for an IP boost, no sleep tonight.


----------



## Urouge (Mar 1, 2013)

I tried volibear yesterday. not bad at all. he's so hard to kill which suits my game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 1, 2013)

its a lot better of a duelist weapon and the shred is rly underrated

also if u have ANY abilities that scale well with AS like any then its gg


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 1, 2013)

Today is not my day.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 1, 2013)

3 lp away from promotion series.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 1, 2013)

3 LP from promotion series and this cunt didn't ban malphite.

Why always me?


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 1, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> 3 LP from promotion series and this cunt didn't ban malphite.
> 
> Why always me?



Inject yourself with Korean genes then you should have the reactions to flash away from the ult.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 1, 2013)

QUINN IS HERE


----------



## OS (Mar 1, 2013)

hour long game as shyv

we won at least


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 1, 2013)

Quinn's ulti cooldown is too long fucking hell mang.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 1, 2013)

Carried the shit out of the first game 

Ashe Arrows OP as fuck mang.


----------



## OS (Mar 1, 2013)

Quinn ult op.

No one can escape you and no one can catch you. Unless it's noct or akali.


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 1, 2013)

Scrub team first game

feeder blitz who couldn't grab and 0 ap cho who would farm rather than help in team fights.

second game we barely won after our lee kept trying to throw the game.

/rant


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 1, 2013)

So glad I bought the dragon bitch


----------



## Darth (Mar 1, 2013)

Pringer Lagann said:


> So glad I bought the dragon bitch



How dare you talk that way about my Shyvana.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 1, 2013)

I feel like I'm in a slump. I need a new top laner or something, Yorick and Wukong are boring me out.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 2, 2013)

is it like some unwritten rule that whenever i play support zyra someone in my game has to d/c but i win my lane 1v2


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 2, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I feel like I'm in a slump. I need a new top laner or something, Yorick and Wukong are boring me out.



Vi
Riven
Darius
Elise


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 2, 2013)

WAD said:


> is it like some unwritten rule that whenever i play support zyra someone in my game has to d/c but i win my lane 1v2



I think its a rule for someone in your game to dc just so it's fair for the enemy team.

I miss Darius. I guess I'll go back to him even after the patch I guess


----------



## Guiness (Mar 2, 2013)

well that was a disappointing night of LoL.

sigh

try again tomorrow :s

rhux just got 2 double kills as Quinn against a Shen and Maokai. Got ganked twice and it went badly for the Mao and Shen.

and he is playing her top lane. need to try her there, see how that works.

so far, he is making some pretty legit plays. Just saw him Vault a creep and bounced over a wall he was backing. 0_0 this champ might be better than i thought.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 2, 2013)

Finally made it out of Bronze IV.

Played 2, won 2.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 2, 2013)

Real...my brother just got his salary and the first thing he does is spend 80% of it on a laptop when he already has 3 computers.

I ask why, just for the bus ride and at work?

Turns out that was exactly why.

This guy 

I just kicked him in the stomach and walked away facepalming.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 2, 2013)

80% of one of his paychecks is enough for a new laptop?


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 2, 2013)

Love Quinn.

She needs a better skin though, Phoenix is ugly.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 2, 2013)

I think Bronze IV is actually worse than Bronze V.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 2, 2013)

SO MUCH DIFFERENCE


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 2, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> 80% of one of his paychecks is enough for a new laptop?



He bought a really expensive one, and it's not like he earns that much anyway.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 2, 2013)

salce played quinn mid, which is funny because i wanted to try that but everyone is like nooo. same with kayle and zed. not safe picks mid lane.

herp a derp.

kayle is current FoTM and is considered one of the SAFEST picks mid lane.

zed sees mid lane a lot more than people realize. saw him played mid lane by Najin Shield vs Misaya's Vlad recently.

i'm not nearly as good as the pros that play them in those roles but stop being fcking sheep.  if someone is comfortable playing a champ in a certain role, whats the issue? whats worse is that my picks are completely viable regardless if they aren't as popular or whatever. i'm not gonna troll and do ad carry rammus or go ap vayne.

And its Normals. (and i tryhard like a motherfcker even then:sanji) 

smh.

after seeing quinn being played bot, top and mid, I think she works top pretty well. ADC as well if the person is competent but I would prefer her top.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 2, 2013)

i never trashed on kayle or zed mid

in fact with regards to zed i had always maintained that he is best mid > jungle > top

what i did trash on was rumble/jayce mid who are specifically good against melee champs hence why they should be top lane and not against mid lane APs who can dictate trades with them well

that said

i still think that quinn is much better top than mid and the only reason salce might find success with it mid is because it is salce and he is a mid player


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 2, 2013)

So would you guys say BoTRK is the best first grab on Jayce?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 2, 2013)

i personally wouldnt no

he doesnt really care much for attack speed

tear/brut/bloodthirster still better on him overall


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 2, 2013)

I just played with 2 golds and 2 plats and it was all about who was more horrible.

AFK Syndra saying she has more CS than me when she had 70~ less. (She got back after 7 minutes of AFK) When i corrected her, she just went "Idiot noob, stfu"

And this guy is plat. What the fuck. How did he reach Plat?


----------



## Guiness (Mar 2, 2013)

WAD said:


> i never trashed on kayle or zed mid
> 
> in fact with regards to zed i had always maintained that he is best mid > jungle > top
> 
> ...




in regards to me playing rumble mid, i was trying him out back then and didn't understand the concept of him being anti-brusier, which i do now. i don't pick him mid lane anymore and i only  iplay him if i'm trying to counter.

as for jayce mid, which aps can dictate trades with him? only ap i've gone against as jayce mid is lux, twice. and both times i was shitting on her, literally. just yesterday i went up against her again and did very well against her but you know as the saying goes 'win lane doesn't win game.' would i be wrong in saying that jayce is a good pick against lux? i honestly don't know. i only played him because thats who i was feeling at the point in time. 

i agree with quinn being played top lane over mid. her anti-gank potential is pretty good, with Harrier and Vault and if post-6, Tag Team.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 2, 2013)

''Never play Lux again, you don't roam at all''

Then I carry late game with best takedowns, bitches shut the fuck up after that.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 2, 2013)

4N said:
			
		

> as for jayce mid, which aps can dictate trades with him? only ap i've gone against as jayce mid is lux, twice. and both times i was shitting on her, literally. just yesterday i went up against her again and did very well against her but you know as the saying goes 'win lane doesn't win game.' would i be wrong in saying that jayce is a good pick against lux?



well jayce CAN be played mid because hyperaccelerated bullshit poke has as good of a range as any siege AP but ur not utilizing ur full kit to ur advantage

he is simply better top because u can auto attack harass a lot more as well as commit to an all-in better with a longer lane as well as disengage melee opponents with ur hammer strike and all

u can prob do well vs. lux because once she uses her luscent singularity u can force trades with her pretty well

but say go against someone like ryze all u can pretty much do is poke


----------



## Guiness (Mar 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> ''Never play Lux again, you don't roam at all''
> 
> Then I carry late game with best takedowns, bitches shut the fuck up after that.







WAD said:


> well jayce CAN be played mid because hyperaccelerated bullshit poke has as good of a range as any siege AP but ur not utilizing ur full kit to ur advantage
> 
> he is simply better top because u can auto attack harass a lot more as well as commit to an all-in better with a longer lane as well as disengage melee opponents with ur hammer strike and all
> 
> ...



also, jayce has good pushing power with his E+Q but I think I see what you mean about not using his kit as well. you pretty much won't be able to maximize as much damage because you'll only be using your Cannon form to do the work.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]X8N5yTdGhIU[/YOUTUBE]

this guy is hilarious


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 2, 2013)

Fucking Nidalee in every game.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 2, 2013)

LCS back online. THought it wouldn't be on for at least another hour.

Wolves seem to be doing well against Fnatic.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 2, 2013)

Fnatic vs Wolves, sooo intense!!! Best game so far in all of LCS.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 2, 2013)

GG WOLVES GG GGG GG GG gg

gggg
gg
g
g
gg
g
gg
g
gggg g g
 g g
 gg

g 
gg


----------



## Guiness (Mar 2, 2013)

holy smores

that fnatic vs wolves game

bloody brilliant D:


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 2, 2013)

theyre not the underdogs anymore

theyre the

underwolves

AROOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Sansa (Mar 2, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Fnatic vs Wolves, sooo intense!!! Best game so far in all of LCS.



Where is your set from?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 2, 2013)

snoopeh has taken yellowpete's spot as worst player on EG


----------



## Maerala (Mar 2, 2013)

Dat ass tho.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 2, 2013)

God this game frustrates me. Cait doesn't connect at the beginning and the game just flops.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 2, 2013)

WAD said:


> snoopeh has taken yellowpete's spot as worst player on EG



Pete was never the worst player on EG, he was just not as flashy as the others.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 2, 2013)

to quote ace and wad's trademark statement:

that game between EG vs AAA was giving me cancer.

i mean EG did not play well at all. They all looked like solo q heroes and had none of the coordination we're used to seeing from them. And Snoopeh on Vi is terror. I'm sorry man, but you need to work on that champ some more before using it in competitive play again.

Also, Pete made me so sad. Enemy team positions for Baron with oracles and he pulls a Doublelift and goes bot lane. Had he stayed, that could have been a comeback. 

EG, smh. not a good game at all from them. 

Get a great game between Wolves and Fnatic. Get a shit game from EG and AAA. 

The universe must preserve balance, ofc. :\

credit gotta go to aAa. They played well enough though they were beginning to throw with those retarded dives. EG were just so underwhelming that it didn't even matter though.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 2, 2013)

4N said:


> to quote ace and wad's trademark statement:
> 
> that game between EG vs AAA was giving me cancer.
> 
> ...



I honestly think the only reason Pete picked up that triple is BECAUSE he came late. If he was there to begin with I'm sure he would've been focused down instantly.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 2, 2013)

Also, Fredy most awkward interview, no eye contact with sjokz at all, looking around every second.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> I honestly think the only reason Pete picked up that triple is BECAUSE he came late. If he was there to begin with I'm sure he would've been focused down instantly.



thats a fair point but remember, they were in the pit. If thats ever a time for a good Rumble ult, that would be it. But by time Wickd did it, they had just gotten Baron. Krepo coulda gone in and use The Box whileVarus follow up with his snare. That was an ideal situation for EG but they did not take advantage of it all.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 2, 2013)

Quinn is so easily zoned 

Is it more viable to build BoTRK as your first item or BT because no one is going to have a lot of health at about 10 minutes.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 2, 2013)

BORK early game now isn't about the % passive, it's about the active and the AS.

The % passive is just a nice extra for later on, but the active is amazing for early trades.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 2, 2013)

where are u playing her

ive yet to test jungle but i bet it CAN be good

fucking bird ganks

oh god ill die laughing bro

i think its gonna end up like

top > jungle > mid > ad > support

for her


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 2, 2013)

botrk/sotd combos

i bet u

thats the new meta

i bet u


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 2, 2013)

WAD said:


> botrk/sotd combos
> 
> i bet u
> 
> ...



Wanna bet 50 dollars?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 2, 2013)

nah

but thats gonna be my meta

close enough


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 2, 2013)

Pussy, can't even bet money on something you believe in.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 2, 2013)

its not like i cant afford losing 50 bucks

its that

i dont want to lose 50 bucks to u specifically 

it would be something that u have over me

plus its not really something i believe in

but i hope for

oh do i


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 2, 2013)

WAD said:


> its not like i cant afford losing 50 bucks
> 
> its that
> 
> ...



PUSSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Sansa (Mar 2, 2013)

They need to give Quinn a longer range or something because as soon as you pick someone like Cait, she's zoned and made irrelevant.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 2, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> They need to give Quinn a longer range or something because as soon as you pick someone like Cait, she's zoned and made irrelevant.



You could say the same thing about Vayne, then.

Anyway, Fnatic going too greedy and Gambit caught up.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 2, 2013)

It is the same case with Vayne though.

If you zone Vayne and don't let her free farm then she's going to be useless.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 2, 2013)

You can say that about any champion in the game almost...

Your logic is so flawless.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 2, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Quinn is so easily zoned
> 
> Is it more viable to build BoTRK as your first item or BT because no one is going to have a lot of health at about 10 minutes.



someone did some math that showed BotRK is better than BT

need to see if i can find it


----------



## Sansa (Mar 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> You can say that about any champion in the game almost...
> 
> Your logic is so flawless.



It is flawless since it's true.



Lord Genome said:


> someone did some math that showed BotRK is better than BT
> 
> need to see if i can find it



I don't feel comfortable building a BoTRK first though 

I don't know why.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 2, 2013)

Guess you can't pick Melee champs against Ranged anymore, since you'll be zoned and useless.

GG Melee UP.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 2, 2013)

GG vs Fnatic was a good match.

Close, though in like the later half GG slowly began to take control.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 2, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> It is the same case with Vayne though.
> 
> If you zone Vayne and don't let her free farm then she's going to be useless.



keen analysis. you also forgot to list if you kill her a lot and get better items you will win.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 2, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> keen analysis. you also forgot to list if you kill her a lot and get better items you will win.



I like this guy


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 2, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> It is the same case with Vayne though.
> 
> If you zone Vayne and don't let her free farm then she's going to be useless.



I feel your logic is basically saying always pick Caitlyn and you'll always win bot lane.

No. Quinn's range is fine. She doesn't have much of a wave clear and the fact she's in melee form in her ult are what's wrong with Quinn.

But she's actually really annoying to face, especially that vault and blind. She gets 40% permanently in her bird form though holy shit -_-


----------



## Sansa (Mar 2, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> *I feel your logic is basically saying always pick Caitlyn and you'll always win bot lane.*
> 
> No. Quinn's range is fine. She doesn't have much of a wave clear and the fact she's in melee form in her ult are what's wrong with Quinn.
> 
> But she's actually really annoying to face, especially that vault and blind.



Definitely not.

I wouldn't pick Caitlyn to face Draven, Kog, or Sivir.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 2, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Definitely not.
> 
> I wouldn't pick Caitlyn to face Draven, Kog, or Sivir.



Why not? I mean, she outranges Draven and Sivir, so obviously she wins that match up.

Kog can't keep up constantly so he obviously loses as well.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> Why not? I mean, she outranges Draven and Sivir, so obviously she wins that match up.
> 
> Kog can't keep up constantly so he obviously loses as well.



Obviously.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 2, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Definitely not.
> 
> I wouldn't pick Caitlyn to face Draven, Kog, or Sivir.



She does out range all of them. That was the logic I got from what you said about Quinn and Vayne. Caityln has the highest range as an ADC so naturally she can zone them out. 

But like any bot lane match up, it's how the support plays in the first 10-15 minutes that will determine how the lane goes. It is the same for Quinn. Though I have no idea what support is good for her at the moment.

(Lulu? Quinn is actually really good for harassing)

And iBlitzcrank is so rigged. You can barely see the grab going lol.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 2, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> They need to give Quinn a longer range or something because as soon as you pick someone like Cait, she's zoned and made irrelevant.



You play champs according to their strengths and weaknesses. That being said, Quinn's will be revealed within time so don't count her out yet.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 2, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Obviously.



I don't actually think this is the case, I was making fun of Jiyeons flawless logic.

Obviously.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 2, 2013)

Dragonborns 

Malunoo's baron steal was insane.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 2, 2013)

Sivir's pretty good against Caitlyn, I think.

Step on traps, get free mana.

And her ultimate should never kill you, unless your shield is down.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> Why not? I mean, she outranges Draven and Sivir, so obviously she wins that match up.
> 
> Kog can't keep up constantly so he obviously loses as well.



I almost didn't see your sarcasm there.

You should take your own advice and write it in italics.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 2, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I almost didn't see your sarcasm there.
> 
> You should take your own advice and write it in italics.



Nah but you see, _you're so pro you don't need it._

I need italics on the other hand, cause I'm so bad at detecting sarcasm.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 2, 2013)

Got placed in Bronze League II

I'm so pro.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> I don't actually think this is the case, I was making fun of Jiyeons flawless logic.
> 
> Obviously.



Obviously that was-

nvm it's just stupid now.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 2, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Got placed in Bronze League II
> 
> I'm so pro.



I'll feel your pain when you get plagued by afkers and feeders in all your matches.

On the other hand though, I only need 2.8k till my next champion.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 2, 2013)

BoTRK is definitely better than BT as first buy.


----------



## OS (Mar 2, 2013)

Who should I buy?

-Jarvan
-Cait
-Panth
-Cass
-Renekton

Tell my buy who is a champ you'd want to see on your team.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 2, 2013)

Renekton

Fck Cait and Jarv. I tire of seeing them every single game now. Pant is okay and Cass as well but I would prefer to get Renekton. Seems to be more fun, plus he is a crocodile. And he has some of the best voice acting in the game. I love his line of 'Nasus, you cannot escape me forever.'


----------



## Crimson King (Mar 3, 2013)

Fucking shit servers.

Getting 5k ping in game


----------



## Sansa (Mar 3, 2013)

Renekton has beef with Nasus?

    

But he's just a dog.


----------



## OS (Mar 3, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Renekton has beef with Nasus?
> 
> 
> 
> But he's just a dog.



They are brothers.......are you serious?


----------



## OS (Mar 3, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> Fucking shit servers.
> 
> Getting 5k ping in game



Hopper beat me because of that ping. Truth


----------



## Sansa (Mar 3, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> They are brothers.......are you serious?



I don't read the lore of champions I'm not interested in


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 3, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> But he's just a dog.


You were writing "god" backwards...


----------



## Guiness (Mar 3, 2013)

always fear the late game nasus with a shit ton of farm.

shit is as legendary as a full item built jax.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2013)

full item jax is sadly probably scarier


----------



## OS (Mar 3, 2013)

4N said:


> always fear the late game nasus with a shit ton of farm.
> 
> shit is as legendary as a full item built jax.



Truth. I was fighting against a Nasus today as Jax and he only needed health to hurt me, which is stupid. They made Nasus too strong 

Buff Jax


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 3, 2013)

So this post is going to be one of those game diary things. But holy shit, this game was just sooooooo much tension and pressure that I must release onto this thread.


*Spoiler*: _LONG ASS TEXT_ 




Basically, I had to support cause I can't adc for shit. And lately my supporting has been shit too. Going on, Enemy Skarner camped the fuck out of bot lane. He literally waited 3 minutes in a bush to ult me and kill me. End laning phase, I am 0-5-1. Graves is 0-3. We basically got fucked in bot lane.

Mid lane was fed as shit. We had a Fizz who ended the game with 39/8 because he was just snowballing from mid lane and top lane. Top lane was a fiddlestick he was not fed but he was decent enough to win his lane. Our jungler basically left us to die to Skarner/MF/Leona in bot lane cause we weren't going to be able to do anything to get back into the game and he decides to help other lanes. 

Meanwhile, Enemy Leona and MF are shit-talking to us. I didn't say anything, Graves never said anything. Fast-forward about 50 minutes into the game. No Inhibitors. No Nexus Turrets. Skarner flash pulls our Fiddlesticks but fiddlesticks QSS out of it. And we killed everyone but Miss Fortune. Graves went and pushed mid while the four of us defend the super creeps attacking the nexus. MF tried to destroy our nexus turret since she had super creeps backing her up. Nope, she instantly dies from a fed Fizz. Nexus turret basically three hits away from dying.

Next teamfight goes around, we're down two inhibitors, our mid just came up. We had to let them get baron because if we had left, we would've lost our base to super creeps. We completely aced them with 0 deaths from our side. So Fizz and Nocturne stayed to defend our base. Me, Fid, and Graves go to rush their inhibitor and Nexus turret to try and win the game. Graves DC'd. Best. Fucking. Time. Ever.

Me and Fiddlesticks got the inhibitor turret but we had to go back since the enemy team was spawning. They had two nexus turrets left. Next teamfight goes around, Enemy team STILL pushing down mid (They did that for the WHOLE game. Always pushing down mid). They lost that teamfight AGAIN.

Our base, ONCE AGAIN, filled with super creeps. Fiddlesticks and Nocturne stays back. Me, Graves, and Fizz went to rush their turret and won the fucking game.

AND NOW IM SO GLAD WE WON CAUSE FUCK THEIR SHIT TALKING.

After game - Miss Fortune raged the fuck out of her team. Moral of the story, be honorable opponents.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 3, 2013)

iblitz op


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2013)

honorable opponents

scumbag teammates

thats my motto

gold II promotion series i didnt lose any games since being promote

i wonder how many times ill have to do the series this time


----------



## Sasori (Mar 3, 2013)

So many games like that.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 3, 2013)

Fuck

I can't play Jax at all.

I can't fucking stick to the enemies at all. Yes, i do buy BotRK.

But they always have dashes, slows, stuns, knockbacks, flash, whatever.

I can't fucking stick to them at all.

Even if i bring them to half HP they'll just use HP pots to get back to full in no time.

I can't play defensively cause they'll just harass.

It's like everyone has a hard disengage nowadays. 

Like, GP, Ulti Slow, remove CC
Teemo, blind, MS buff and Ulti slow
Cho Gath Knockup and hard slow, Silence
Olaf gives no fucks
Not even gonna talk about Nidalee
Even the fucking Singed has his fucking flip
Jarvan has disengage/knockup, Slow, Ulti + Flash GG never reaching him
Jayce MS buffs, knockback/slow
Kayle hard slow (50 pct at level 5) and MS Buff, Invulnerability
You can't stick to Garen cause of his Q and he is probably gonna rape you early on
Irelia 2 second stun and she might even outduel you

Like, if i can stick up to the enemy they have extremely high damage and it's risky
If they don't have damage they can easily escape.

Holy fuck how do i play Jax at all.
I leap stun w, half their HP gone. Can't continue fighting them cause they'll outrun me. Then they use their fucking 7 HP pots, Flasks and shit to regain all their HP like it's nothing.

How do i even engage if i don't use my leap strike which has horrible CD early on? Oh my god.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 3, 2013)

Jax takes some getting used to.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 3, 2013)

I dont initiate with  leap unless there ranged

I just stay by minions until they try to last hit, then hit them with a w aa and leap away

after so long they have to back even with potions, then I just teleport somewhere and kill something


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 3, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> I dont initiate with  leap unless there ranged
> 
> I just stay by minions until they try to last hit, then hit them with a w aa and leap away
> 
> after so long they have to back even with potions, then I just teleport somewhere and kill something



Everyone nowadays seems to pick ranged or someone with ranged poke.

Or escape that outranges me.

It really is bullshit sometimes. 

Also he is quite mana hungry on so you can't just do combos all the time. You have like 2-3 qwe combos and that's it.

It's like, if i can't burst them down they'll escape. 

If i get Mallet or IBG instead of Triforce i don't have enough damage.

PLS TEACHMEHOW2JAX

I've got some really nice ganks with him though when i've pushed top, but in lane even if i get a kill, one of the following happens

They push really hard and i try to zone them and freeze the lane, but they've either warded heavily or my jungler won't come for the easy kill

Or, they push hard and go gank mid and get a kill, 85 pct of the time successful despite pings and warnings from me

Or, their jungler comes from the upper bush or something
It's like they make no mistakes

I bring them to half HP and retreat, they play so incredibly passively till they get back to full HP from pots, that there is no counter play to that. They wasted their HP pot, i wasted my mana pot due to my shitty low mana pool and high mana costs early on.

Fuck 7HP pots 2 Mana pots start. It's like "i know i wont be able to beat him but ill just annoy him"


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 3, 2013)

I do 7 pots 2 mana pots and 2 wards when I start, so I dont usually have mana problems

if there ranged play psssive with a couple q w combos(you'll probably outdamage them that trade) until 6 and you can all in. if they play passive and are melee harras and zone them(using leaps)

and what are yiu starting with? rush cutlass and turn it into botrk, then ibg then rageblade. ninja tabi for boots usually unless you need the tenacity


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 3, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> I do 7 pots 2 mana pots and 2 wards when I start, so I dont usually have mana problems
> 
> if there ranged play psssive with a couple q w combos(you'll probably outdamage them that trade) until 6 and you can all in. if they play passive and are melee harras and zone them(using leaps)
> 
> and what are yiu starting with? rush cutlass and turn it into botrk, then ibg then rageblade. ninja tabi for boots usually unless you need the tenacity



I start with Cloth 5 against AD and Boots 4 Against fucking Teemo

Fuck you Rylais Teemo


I rush BotRK too
Then usually TF
Then Giants Belt and Chain Vest/Negatron

If the goes too long then i might get Sunfire, Omen, Maw, Rageblade, GA, Warmog depending on what i need

I've gotten IBG though when jungling


EDIT : Also i don't have mana for constant harass, usually at level 6 i always do the 2 hit a minion then leap + W but opponents are smart, they back away, they know that combo

Fuck, man.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 3, 2013)

I sometimes go cloth 5 but as scumbag as it is, 9'pots 2 wards is too good for him, especially since he has a poor early game. helps with his mana to

I also don't use triforce anymore, ibg is cheaper, gives an aoe, and the armor bonus synergies with your third hits bonus damage

my build is botrk->boots->ibg/rageblade->rageblade/ibg->defensive item->zepyhr

teemo fucks your day though cant do much about that


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 3, 2013)

I haven't played against a Teemo in like 3 weeks now.


----------



## OS (Mar 3, 2013)

You can just run up to them normally and when the adc attack back you use your e and if they try and run just leap on em. Use your w and your item abilites and raped.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2013)

if u really wanted to cheese teeto ud go hexdrinker first


----------



## Sansa (Mar 3, 2013)

Kaye carries so fucking hard


----------



## Guiness (Mar 3, 2013)

xPeke backdoors as usual


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 3, 2013)

xPeke wins by backdoor, yet again


----------



## Sansa (Mar 3, 2013)

Was he on Kass again?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2013)

lady luck is smilin'


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> lady luck is smilin'



               .


----------



## Maerala (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh hey! That Sona has the Muse skin!  dat taste


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 3, 2013)

See hero kill hero, see tower kill tower.

qu1cksh0t too stronk.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2013)

da russians are starting to look dominant on the EU scene again


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm really not sure how I should approach as Quinn late game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2013)

quinn sucks 

no real point in playing her atm until she gets some numbers adjusted


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 3, 2013)

She's alright, you just need to get used to playing her.

She has a lot of potential IMO.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2013)

actually

been thinking about

a tanky quinn build with BOTRK

go into eagle form and just blitz people and tank shit

could be lulzy


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2013)

BOTRK/Mallet/Maw/Atmas/Black Cleaver

this has potential 

or sword of the divine instead of maw or atmas depending on the team

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah I've been thinking she might need to be built like Jayce because otherwise the bird form is only good after team fights.

She has natural AS steroids, so pure damage and tank might not be so bad.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 3, 2013)

Dragonborns brining out the Nidalee Soraka bot lane.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 3, 2013)

Froggen with the mad 10 feet TF ulti jukes.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2013)

poor fuckin play this week eg

poor fuckin play

was obvious they became complacent with their top standing in previous weeks and status as a top eu team


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> poor fuckin play this week eg
> 
> poor fuckin play
> 
> was obvious they became complacent with their top standing in previous weeks and status as a top eu team



Dragonborns played that game really well though, and I doubt anyone expected that AP Nidalee bot.

Great counter pick to Draven.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2013)

that said EG's picks were still bad



> TF was a STUPID pick considering he had the last pick too
> [2:08:55 PM] MarovA: last picking TF
> [2:08:58 PM] MarovA: into khazix and shit?
> [2:08:59 PM] MarovA: huh?
> ...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2013)

with no hourglass on top of that

yea nah

froggen derping

eg derping


----------



## Guiness (Mar 3, 2013)

in other news, i'm happy DB won. they played their game pretty well.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2013)

and i wanted to play ranked today


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 3, 2013)

So go play ranked you shithead.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2013)

like hell im going to

people trying all sorts of shit trying to break the meta

no ty

not on my promotion series


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2013)

_"Tactical retreat" -- Swain_


----------



## Guiness (Mar 3, 2013)

Vae said:


> Fucking pussy.





WAD said:


> _"Tactical retreat" -- Swain_



g fcking g


----------



## Maerala (Mar 3, 2013)

KYLE'S EVELYNN TAKES ALL THE BLUES TRUE STORY


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 3, 2013)

these servers

gg


----------



## Guiness (Mar 3, 2013)

^sorry bro. fell behind in the jungle so i was trying to get as much farm as possible. 

i'll get it right next time


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2013)

better give NA RP


----------



## Maerala (Mar 3, 2013)

Type thereisnourflevel when you open up the client.

It will magically become available.



4N said:


> ^sorry bro. fell behind in the jungle so i was trying to get as much farm as possible.
> 
> i'll get it right next time



I still love you. <3


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 3, 2013)

you died to a jungle creep five minutes in, of course you fell behind lol

and time to play on eu west


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 3, 2013)

eu west servers down

gg


----------



## Darth (Mar 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> better give NA RP



this joke is older than the Nazi party. 

And just as bad.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 3, 2013)

srsly tho, give me rp riot


----------



## Darth (Mar 3, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> srsly tho, give me rp riot



the last guy that gave NA rp for bad servers got fired.

Never again.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 3, 2013)

dont care

give me it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2013)

scumbag americans feeling entitled


----------



## Darth (Mar 3, 2013)

fuck it playing black ops 2.


----------



## Darth (Mar 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> scumbag americans feeling entitled



says the american from miami.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 3, 2013)

We Cubans know what's up. Holla.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2013)

Darth said:


> says the american from miami.



its different

since



Godaime Hokage said:


> We Cubans know what's up. Holla.



^

ya tu sabes


----------



## Sansa (Mar 3, 2013)

Fucking Riot can't keep their servers running normally for 5 minutes


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2013)

Lol, just started playing this game from yesterday.  So how long do the servers stay down?


----------



## Sansa (Mar 3, 2013)

Not today Lee Sin.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 3, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> you died to a jungle creep five minutes in, of course you fell behind lol
> 
> and time to play on eu west



actually i had way more farm than j4 at the end. early game for eve sucks. bitch can't take no damage.

and we had a chance to win but then servers went to hell.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh LoL is down. I thought my internet was crapping out.

Riot's telling me I need to study for my midterm >_> There goes my Sunday. Also EU LCS - EG curse strikes again.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 3, 2013)

im logging in right now

gonna take about 13 more minutes though :x


----------



## Maerala (Mar 3, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, just started playing this game from yesterday.  So how long do the servers stay down?



It doesn't really happen all that often. I think they're actually back up again, there's just a big queue to log back in because everyone's doing it. 

Also, I didn't realize Fiora was on the top ten least played champions NA. But she's so pretty!  And dat rapier. What's wrong with her?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 3, 2013)

Darth said:


> the last guy that gave NA rp for bad servers got fired.
> 
> Never again.



Did he really? Was it the dude who gave out 1k RP to people who lost their runes/champs for some time?


----------



## Guiness (Mar 3, 2013)

wait time went from 13mins to 1hr and 48 mins.

gg


----------



## Sansa (Mar 3, 2013)

Fucking Riot man.
I know this is free and I shouldn't be complaining but, fuck.

I'm like 1.8k away from Vayne and this shit happens.


----------



## Darth (Mar 3, 2013)

Vae said:


> Did he really? Was it the dude who gave out 1k RP to people who lost their runes/champs for some time?



no ironically that guy still has his job.. 

in fact he's the one who replaced the last guy...


----------



## Darth (Mar 3, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Fucking Riot man.
> I know this is free and I shouldn't be complaining but, fuck.
> 
> I'm like 1.8k away from Vayne and this shit happens.



you don't even have vayne and you're wearing a vayne set

go fuck yourself poser.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 3, 2013)

I'll be the best Vayne in Bronze when I get her.

I'll tumble right into everyone's skill shots and die over 9000 times.

Don't doubt my skillz Darth.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 3, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Fucking Riot man.
> I know this is free and I shouldn't be complaining but, fuck.
> 
> I'm like 1.8k away from Vayne and this shit happens.



1.8k away from Vayne and this shit happens.

You act like you're going to even get 1.8k before you go to bed.

GL with that.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 3, 2013)

I will get 1.8k before I go to sleep.

Problem?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 3, 2013)

Giants gave Wickd Renekton and Froggen Anivia.

Also, Snoopeh got Maokai.

L.O.L


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 3, 2013)

Maokai first blood top at 2 minutes.

Froggen with a 1v1 kill at mid 10 seconds later.

Giants pls.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow, EG playing super sloppy now, again.

No wards, ever.

So fucking harsh to watch.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 3, 2013)

this eg vs giants game

i wanna cry


----------



## Sansa (Mar 3, 2013)

Sona's splash is so fucking ugly now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2013)

yea i am legit not an EG fan anymore

m5 all the way


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 3, 2013)

4N said:


> this eg vs giants game
> 
> i wanna cry



I honestly want to punch ever EG member in the face right now.

EDIT: No, actually, just Snoopeh.
What the fuck is wrong with him this week, he's been playing terribly the entire week, he's by FAR their worst player now.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 3, 2013)

that game... 

i dnt even have words for EG right now.

i can only hope when i come back from BCT, they'll be back on their game.

its been a good weekend overall of LCS. i dnt really care for the Wolves but they played well. DB made a fan outta of me and I hope they continue doing well. GMB and Fnatic pretty excellent as always.

EG... smh.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 3, 2013)

I'll never like Dragonborns nor Dignitas.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 3, 2013)

jiyeon lacks good taste gg


----------



## Sansa (Mar 3, 2013)

I demand free IP boosts.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 3, 2013)

4N said:


> jiyeon lacks good taste gg



Not exactly news.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 3, 2013)

This guy needs to stop sipping on the haterade.

Smh.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 3, 2013)

I've always been a fan of CLG.EU/EG and I'm not going to stop now even though they are playing sloppily. This was exactly what happened with Gambit Gaming early in the LCS and while I was disappointed, I'm still a fan of those two teams.

Hopefully, they'll pick up their slack but I'm not going to stop being a fan just cause of a few bad games.

Also yes, I dislike Dignitas. Really hope Curse takes first again though <3


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 3, 2013)

I like TSM


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I like TSM



I only like OddOne and Dyrus but that's because I just watch their streams.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 3, 2013)

I like Curse, Fnatic, MRN, and CLG.

Just had the best game of LoL I've ever had, 23-2-12 on cait.

I was 3 shotting GP


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 3, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I only like OddOne and Dyrus but that's because I just watch their streams.



I actually know just of Dyrus. The lazy chilled one

Oddone is like a small rabbit with pedo-stache

Regi is like the "tough" guy

The rest 2 are like
Who


----------



## Sansa (Mar 3, 2013)

Doesn't Dyrus talk really slow with a deep voice?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I actually know just of Dyrus. The lazy chilled one
> 
> Oddone is like a small rabbit with pedo-stache
> 
> ...



Chaox is the drunk guy.
Xpecial is the passive aggressive cunt that can beat everyone in the team at their respective roles.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 3, 2013)

Vae said:


> Chaox is the drunk guy.
> Xpecial is the passive aggressive cunt that can beat everyone in the team at their respective roles.



Yeah i read that one of those two is the best all-around guy.

I saw that new episode or some shit of their "big brother" kind of show they have going around

Seems Chaox and Regi are arguing a lot
At one point Chaox had that "i'll crush your bones if you don't get your shit right"



Jiyeon said:


> Doesn't Dyrus talk really slow with a deep voice?



I never said he didn't

But yeah he is the one

he is also the troll of the team, which is why i even watch him

LETS GO TEAM
RANDOMLY TELEPORTS AS NASUS TO BOT LANE WHILE TEAMMATES  ARE BACKING OFF AND KILLS LIKE 3 PEOPLE


----------



## OS (Mar 3, 2013)

Is Infinity Edge a good weapon for jax?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2013)

not rly

i mean u autoattack a lot but most of ur damage comes from w and ult procs

its better to be tanky or have more hybrid items


----------



## Darth (Mar 3, 2013)

Blitz pick is not an auto win. 

Even if you land every grab.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2013)

tried out nasus jungle for the first time srsly since my troll attempts in s2

might be ready for ranked


----------



## Sansa (Mar 3, 2013)

Nasus cannot escape me forever.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> tried out nasus jungle for the first time srsly since my troll attempts in s2
> 
> might be ready for ranked



WAD give me a guide plz cause I actually want to try that


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2013)

sure

as/arp reds
armor yellows
mr/lvl blues
ms quints

start with spirit fire and max spirit fire that will be ur primary camp clear and does respectable damage in ganks

u will max ur slow 2nd for its great utility 

thats how little ull have to use ur Q, typically ull spirit fire the wolves/wraiths/buff camp and quickly gain a stack from a small minion then autoattack the big ones down until theyre in siphoning range

the items i have are about right maybe runic bulwark instead of sunfire cape if ur support is a lazy mofo and if its really needed

last item would be icebord gauntlets

ur ganks are surprisingly good dont be afraid to just run up and ghost (dont be greedy with this cooldown its very short) wither and go to work with double buffs but keep in mind that u do operate on farm

do not be afraid to lane tax and even help ur laners push and be greedy with that extra CS no need for them to be stingy about it

i ended up with +200 Q by 20 minutes (+350 or so when they surrendered) but i held a lot of lanes and i taxed quite a bit 

a fair benchmark is probably +200/25m against better opponents and with less lane coverage


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh huh. I would think maxing slow first for ganks, okay. My runes set up at the moment are - 10% atk speed, 3.8 armor pen, 13 armor, 24 mr per level, and 4.5% movement speed.

Now I just need to get a chance to try it, and I'll get back onto that later. 

On another note, <3 Irelia + Botrk. And been Volibear jungling as well. And my list of champions I hate facing: Pantheon, Hecarim. Garen's been removed cause I win with Irelia against him now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2013)

nah wither is very strong on its own even with 1 point

that plus red buff once u catch up and theres no chance theyll escape without flashes

by the time u start donating red to ur ad ull have enough points in wither by then tho


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2013)

lol wtf?

i play like 5 promotion series to finally succeed in a bo3 and get out of gold IV and end up in gold III

i win every game up to my promotion series and win those 2

this last one 

i go 1/4 akali but my xin top stomped and my mf/ali bot stomped

promoted

to gold I

wtf i skipped gold II 

one step away from plat mayne


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2013)

and yea i dont have the right mentality to play against ap nid when im stoned

trufax breh


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> lol wtf?
> 
> i play like 5 promotion series to finally succeed in a bo3 and get out of gold IV and end up in gold III
> 
> ...



If you have a big streak going on up to your promotion, you'll skip a tier. And nice rofl. (I had a friend who went from Gold V to Gold III just cause he had 10+ wins)

I just finished a ranked game where I was Nasus top. (no jungling yet  ) I thought "What beats Malphite?" Then I realized, he's a fucking rock and it's going to be a boring lane anyways. So I just went Nasus. I miss playing him though, he used to be my main champion in season two but I stopped cause he was so easy to get kited or he'll just get camped. 

Probably why I want to do Nasus jungle since I want to use him again. I have the Dreadnight Nasus skin <3 one of my favorites.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2013)

just lost my first 2 games hard

can tell this is the tryhard division

still some people just suck or have terrible days

like our lee lvl 1 with q who got outsmited on an invade by jungle taric

claims "couldnt smite was stunned"

classic

that said im going to sleep and will try again at this tomorrow before i drop out of this division

need fresh approach and rest

pz


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 4, 2013)

So what does everyone think of Quinn so far. I've only done 3 games so far (always banned or picked before me haha) First game she seemed so OP, went 12-0 with a surrender @20 from the other team, next 2 games not so much luck. 

2nd game, some troll wanted to adc after I first picked Quinn and insta-locked as last pick leaving us with no jungler. So good guy me took smite and tried my hand with jungle Quinn since no one else wanted too. Got invaded and fed Africa. 

3rd game was looking really good, ended lane phase pretty fed 5-1 or something with respectable Cs to match. Once team fights started, I really had no clue what to do with her ult cause when I did go into melee form, I just got insta gibbed so I stayed in human form and I felt I lacked the damage. Eventually lost cause enemy adc caught up and out damaged me. I felt so useless ending at 8-8.

From what I can tell so far, her lane phase is really strong. Trading damage with her is really easy thanks to her blind. It is also AoE so it's so OP in team fights. Down side is her AA range is pretty small so if you lane against a Cait, then it gets a little harder as would Cait vs Vayne. Team fighting is where it gets tricky. I recommend don't start a fight going straight into bird form as I said before, I just got insta gibbed when I did. So far I've been pretty much using it as a last hit assassination kind of thing where I only use it if I know I can get a last hit or gibb someone really fast, kind of like AP nid. 

Again, I've only done three games, not enough for a real analysis. Next couple games, I'm gonna try a more bruiser/tanky build approach cause when she is in bird from, Dat damage! Maybe BotRK into a Warmogs or something.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 4, 2013)

Some have been saying that she's best top, rather than as adc.

Seph has been playing her pretty much nonstop since release and has tried both. He prefers taking her top and has done pretty well there with her, but he was also good as adc. Maybe try other roles (apparently not jungle) and see if that works better.

I don't know much because I don't own her, but I got burst down in about two seconds flat by a Quinn recently. Wasn't fun.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 4, 2013)

Why not jungle? She has great ganking potential.

I watched Snoopeh play her jungle and it worked fine.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 4, 2013)

Just because Straw said it didn't work for him personally.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 4, 2013)

I think with Quinn, it's best to have an all in support (like Leona) and take ignite for a lvl 2 rape fest with a point in q and e. 

Against a Sona support, you're pretty much guaranteed a first blood. Only problem though is that you have a competent support willing to go balls deep.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 4, 2013)

Just need 750 more IP.

So

Close.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh lawd.

I just tried blind over draft for the first time in a while.

Three people fighting over who called mid first. No jungler by the end of it.

Never again.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 4, 2013)

Why would you even join blind


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2013)

Santi, the last day I was on msn (friday or sat?) you played with some people here, 
did you guys win?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 4, 2013)

Lol, just played Trist Sona vs Blitz Ezreal, easiest lane of my life.

Blitz couldn't land a hook if his life depended on it, Ezreal couldn't CS under tower at all. Our top lost pretty badly but Kayle stomped on mid, Evelyn had good ganks.

Then Ezreal wants me to report Blitz for being bad, I didn't realize that was a reportable offense.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 4, 2013)

I hate supports with no sustain.

Especially a support that's skillshot based.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2013)

no sustain supports are some of the best

blitz, thresh, janna, lulu, leona


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 4, 2013)

Lulu OP. **


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 4, 2013)

4n is gone to the army.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2013)

gl 4n

Seph did u try that tanky DPS Quinn build


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 4, 2013)

Not yet, haven't had the chance to make it past BoTRK and a belt of health in the two times I played her top.

Completely destroyed a Khazix top though and her slow bounce is great for escaping early ganks.

Edit:

Now people are starting to ban her for no reason, annoying.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 4, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> 4n is gone to the army.



 Good luck, Kyle. Don't get killed. If the other guys try to get handsy, tell them you're AIDSy. Always works.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 4, 2013)

CLG, EG, Crs, DB... they better go far or else I'll be very sad. :c Rooting for ya as always.

yah

i leave within the hour

take care guys.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 4, 2013)

When do you come back?


----------



## Guiness (Mar 4, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> 4n is gone to the army.





WAD said:


> gl 4n
> 
> Seph did u try that tanky DPS Quinn build





Godaime Hokage said:


> Good luck, Kyle. Don't get killed. If the other guys try to get handsy, tell them you're AIDSy. Always works.



thanks mates.

and adrian, wth  i think they would sooner beat me if I did that. and why does everyone tell me don't get killed. 

my gran: don't get killed and don't let the men interfere with you.

my reaction: :sanji:sanji:sanji

but yeah, i'll try my hardest as always.

i'll miss you all.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 4, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> When do you come back?



8 weeks from now. So some time in early May. Mid May should be the latest because after graduation we are allowed to visit families and whatnot before we are stationed at a base.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 4, 2013)

4N said:


> thanks mates.
> 
> and adrian, wth  i think they would sooner beat me if I did that.



What kind of bastards would beat someone for having an incurable illness? 



> and why does everyone tell me don't get killed.



Gee, I wonder.



> but yeah, i'll try my hardest as always.
> 
> i'll miss you all.







4N said:


> 8 weeks from now. So some time in early May. Mid May should be the latest because after graduation we are allowed to visit families and whatnot before we are stationed at a base.



That's not too long. Will you still be able to write on the forums and such while you're away?


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 4, 2013)

Use your skills that you have learned on Summoners Rift


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 4, 2013)

bye foreign


----------



## Guiness (Mar 4, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> What kind of bastards would beat someone for having an incurable illness?



the sick kind.





> Gee, I wonder.



its just training. not like im getting deployed into a warzone... yet.





>



</3

hue. :ho



> That's not too long. Will you still be able to write on the forums and such while you're away?



nah. they don't allo.w use of technology and that type of shit for those attending BCT



Raidoton said:


> Use your skills that you have learned on Summoners Rift



fck yeah. i'll rage at my instructor...

then get ordered to do some crazy ass exercise til i puke and cry.

baylife 



Lord Genome said:


> bye foreign



peas lg. don't leave me too far behind 

tell ace i'll miss the comfort of his voice. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) keeps getting banned from this forum for some odd reason. :c

oh yeah, darth the ultimate scumbag. have no doubt. me and adrian know this first hand.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah you all trying Tanky Quinn while i am off here doing Zerkers Zephyr TF Omen Vayne and shit

Also having 98 CS at 11th minute AS FUCKING NASUS


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh wow 4n leaving

are you plat yet bro
noob


----------



## Sansa (Mar 4, 2013)

4n leaving?

Don't get shot brosef.


----------



## OS (Mar 4, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> So what does everyone think of Quinn so far. I've only done 3 games so far (always banned or picked before me haha) First game she seemed so OP, went 12-0 with a surrender @20 from the other team, next 2 games not so much luck.
> 
> 2nd game, some troll wanted to adc after I first picked Quinn and insta-locked as last pick leaving us with no jungler. So good guy me took smite and tried my hand with jungle Quinn since no one else wanted too. Got invaded and fed Africa.
> 
> ...


Play her like you would Vayne and build crit mainly. She does a lot of damage and i think can 1v1 every adc since she has a blind and attack speed passive. You should not use your ult in team fights unless it's to escape or to catch stragglers.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2013)

split push quinn top lane master

calling it now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2013)

oh and really nice set orisin


----------



## Sansa (Mar 4, 2013)

Omfg.

4789 IP.

Fuck you riot for making me have to play another match.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 4, 2013)

3149 IP is the real pain

Someone didn't want me to get Rammus


----------



## Sansa (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow, Volibear is OP as fuck.

I one manned an entire team on TTT just now.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 4, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> 3149 IP is the real pain
> 
> Someone didn't want me to get Rammus



I would've killed myself if that happened


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 4, 2013)

So I missed Kyle's departure?

It's k, though. I told him he'd die in some foreign country because his name is foreign, about a week ago.

My goodbyes have been said.


----------



## OS (Mar 4, 2013)

Is it still laggy for you guys? My ping in game is good but my fr drops to 10 and single digits. FML.


----------



## OS (Mar 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> oh and really nice set orisin



Thanks, I would have had it weeks ago but my set maker was kidnapped and broke into a house and is now playing Tomb Raider.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2013)

also

might i add that this botrk meta is even fucking stupider than black cleaver meta

like

it is inconsequential what kind of ad you are

so long as you right click you're broken

i thought it would only be specifically good for champs that scale well with AS like kog and vayne

but no even people like ezreal

it wrecks

i dont even think ill disgrace myself with that position until that shit has been nerfed


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> also
> 
> might i add that this botrk meta is even fucking stupider than black cleaver meta
> 
> ...



''Easy wins? Better avoid it''


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2013)

how is it easy when its a standard most suited to a role im least particularly fond of these days


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2013)

that argument never held water

im maining akali to get promoted to plat

what fuckin morals


----------



## Santí (Mar 4, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Santi, the last day I was on msn (friday or sat?) you played with some people here,
> did you guys win?



Raped the first match, and then as always, proceeded to get raped every match after.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 4, 2013)

Lol fuck this, I go 7-1 in lane as Tristana but it doesn't matter cause our Singed somehow managed to lose to an AD Trynd who was 12-2.

Fuck this game.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 4, 2013)

Randuins OP.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm gonna try AP vayne.

See how that works


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 4, 2013)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Randuins OP.


nasus with randuins/FH and using wither

gg


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 4, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I'm gonna try AP vayne.
> 
> See how that works



...............

Pls, stahp.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 4, 2013)

I like the way you have to play when you're on Vayne.

Farm, Farm, Farm, Rape.


----------



## Santí (Mar 4, 2013)

Only champion where I consider that tactic remotely okay is Sion.

Farming creeps is not manly unless you're Sion, every other farm dependent champions are for pussies.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 4, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> nasus with randuins/FH and using wither
> 
> gg



New meta +BotRK active.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 4, 2013)

Quinn is a great tanky assassin, bird form so fucking fast.


----------



## OS (Mar 4, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Quinn is a great tanky assassin.



This is possible actually. Though I think getting her crits is her best area since she has the bonus damage that you can do twice.

No one answered my question btw


----------



## Sansa (Mar 4, 2013)

Vayne is good for me.

I can be lazy and farm til about 25 mins then come out of lane with a PD, IE, Greaves, and a BoTRK and smash faces.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 4, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Vayne is good for me.
> 
> I can be lazy and farm til about 25 mins then come out of lane with a PD, IE, Greaves, and a BoTRK and smash faces.



I know I'm bad but how the hell do you get all of those by 25 min mark as Vayne!? o_O


----------



## Santí (Mar 4, 2013)

Jiyeon is Plat elo obv.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 4, 2013)

Just make sure you farm and make your laning oppenent get greedy because he isn't getting any kills.

When he dives you at the turret, condemn him into the wall, kill him, and walk away.

Or roam every once in a while.


----------



## Darth (Mar 4, 2013)

Sajin said:


> I know I'm bad but how the hell do you get all of those by 25 min mark as Vayne!? o_O



its doable but unlike jiyeon claimed you definitely cant achieve that kind of gold by being lazy and just farming in lane. 

Ambient Gold gained over 25 minutes with no gp/10 runes masteries or items: 2200

Gold gained by farming 200 cs in 25 minutes (Rough Estimate): 4500

Total cost of an Infinity Edge/Beserkers Greaves/Phantom Dancer/Blade of the Ruined King: 10,250 Gold. 

The combined total of farming 200 cs in 25 minutes is 6700 Gold. Meaning you'd need to get 3,550 Gold from other sources like global objectives such as Towers, Baron, and Dragon or Kills and assists. 

Assuming your team has been doing extremely well and you've taken 4-5 turrets, 2-3
 Dragons, and Baron once


----------



## Darth (Mar 4, 2013)

...Conti.ued Post

That's still only a total of maximum 1500 more gold for you, Meaning you'd still need another 2000 gold from kills/assists which you'd need something like 7 kills to accomplish. 

All in all it is extremely unlikely that Jiyeon is getting all that gold consistently in every game that he plays Vayne and that hes just pulling your legs and is a lying sonofabitch.

TLDR; MATH OP


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 4, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Just make sure you farm and make your laning oppenent get greedy because he isn't getting any kills.
> 
> When he dives you at the turret, condemn him into the wall, kill him, and walk away.
> 
> Or roam every once in a while.



I suppose you're being matched up against terrible players who push you to the tower, don't bother to zone you and don't know how retardedly easy it is to beat Vayne in lane?


----------



## Sansa (Mar 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> its doable but unlike jiyeon claimed you definitely cant achieve that kind of gold by being lazy and just farming in lane.
> 
> Ambient Gold gained over 25 minutes with no gp/10 runes masteries or items: 2200
> 
> ...





Darth said:


> ...Conti.ued Post
> 
> That's still only a total of maximum 1500 more gold for you, Meaning you'd still need another 2000 gold from kills/assists which you'd need something like 7 kills to accomplish.
> 
> ...



Man fuck you Darth.

Snitches get stiches.


----------



## Darth (Mar 4, 2013)

I only used 200 cs because thats around the standard cs range for a gold league adc main. Seeing as Jieyon is Bronze V iirc its more likely that he's nowhere near that cs range in the first place and probably has drastically less gold then I calculated. Realistically he probably averages about 70-80 cs by 25 minutes as he himself also said that he "roams" meaning that he's missing at least 12-18 cs everytime he does so.


----------



## Didi (Mar 4, 2013)

Jiyeon confirmed for lying mofo


Darth confirmed for math genius like waddafaq, hes da next hawking yo


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2013)

except for when he got his math wrong on minion hp that one time


----------



## Darth (Mar 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> I suppose you're being matched up against terrible players who push you to the tower, don't bother to zone you and don't know how retardedly easy it is to beat Vayne in lane?


imo just ban cait every game and vayne doesnt have nearly as big a problem vs the rest. 


Jiyeon said:


> Man fuck you Darth.
> 
> Snitches get stiches.


----------



## Darth (Mar 4, 2013)

Didi said:


> Jiyeon confirmed for lying mofo
> 
> 
> Darth confirmed for math genius like waddafaq, hes da next hawking yo


Its just basic multiplication and knowing what numbers to use 

ty though. 


WAD said:


> except for when he got his math wrong on minion hp that one time



I was never proved wrong so fuck you, you have no evidence.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> I only used 200 cs because thats around the standard cs range for a gold league adc main. Seeing as Jieyon is Bronze V iirc its more likely that he's nowhere near that cs range in the first place and probably has drastically less gold then I calculated. Realistically he probably averages about *70-80 cs by 25 minutes* as he himself also said that he "roams" meaning that he's missing at least 12-18 cs everytime he does so.



Lol no.

I get 100-120 cs at 20 minutes.

That's my benchmark and I always make sure to get that much by that time.


----------



## Darth (Mar 4, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Lol no.
> 
> I get 100-120 cs at 20 minutes.
> 
> That's my benchmark and I always make sure to get that much by that time.



Well good for you then!

Also guys, Blade of the Ruined King is getting hotfixed soon so abuse it now while you still can!


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 4, 2013)

Site is down and can't log in, was in the middle of game to ugh.

I'm getting bored of League anyway.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 4, 2013)

BoTRK felt too good on Vayne so Riot are nerfing it 

Back to rushing a BT


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> I was never proved wrong so fuck you, you have no evidence.



ignoring the evidence doesnt mean i never provided it


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 4, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> BoTRK felt too good on Vayne so Riot are nerfing it
> 
> Back to rushing a BT



BoTRK as it is just gives way too many stats, 40% AS was an insane buff.


----------



## OS (Mar 4, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Site is down and can't log in, was in the middle of game to ugh.
> 
> I'm getting bored of League anyway.



thought i was the only one.


----------



## Darth (Mar 4, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Site is down and can't log in, was in the middle of game to ugh.
> 
> I'm getting bored of League anyway.


Yeah forums were down for me as well although they seem fine now.


Jiyeon said:


> BoTRK felt too good on Vayne so Riot are nerfing it
> 
> Back to rushing a BT


It was too good on "every champion that right clicked". also lol @ rushing bt lrn2playvayne noob 


WAD said:


> ignoring the evidence doesnt mean i never provided it



u just said i was wrong u never provided evidence dawg.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Mar 5, 2013)

I always rush a death cap on Vayne.

Only viable item for an AD carry.


----------



## Darth (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh man that's priceless. 

Also is anyone else stuck at the login screen on NA?


----------



## Darth (Mar 5, 2013)

Nevermind, login's working now.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 5, 2013)

Darth, about your calculations earlier.

You said he would need 7 kills as well, was that calculating it as if every kill gave 300 gold?

Because if it's the same people, which it would be at bot, the gold bounty decreases every kill.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 5, 2013)

Jesus christ, the Lee in this game was flaming about how bad his team was the entire game when he lost top super hard.

Some people...


----------



## Darth (Mar 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> Darth, about your calculations earlier.
> 
> You said he would need 7 kills as well, was that calculating it as if every kill gave 300 gold?
> 
> Because if it's the same people, which it would be at bot, the gold bounty decreases every kill.



No shit. 

I didn't take into consideration bounty value because that shit is RNG. Say they kill the jungler who's on a 500g spree. it can even out the decreasing bounty of the support at bot lane. 

shit is too random which is why i averaged a 300 gold bounty. and i didn't even factor in assists. 

obviously there's no way i'm going to average that shit anyway. plus the situation is entirely onesided as it is the only way to achieve those numbers in the first place. 

so yeah fuck that. i can take into account averages for assist worth, kill worth, and even net gains from gp/10 items and runes/masteries but i'm not going to because too much work and too random in the first place.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 5, 2013)

meh I think the nerfs are  a bit to much. price increase probably would have been enough


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 5, 2013)

It's people like me who cause Shen to be banned in Solo Queue 

Should've been 10-4 but I ran in to the fountain at the end.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 5, 2013)

Even with the nerfs and price increase that I'm hearing about, it's still extremely cost effective.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 5, 2013)

One of the effects that I think is bullshit is that you can lifesteal 15% of the Max health and steal 30% movement speed for four seconds. I only had boots one as jax last night and i was able to out run a hecarim with boots 5 cause of botrk. And i was able to leach off of his health so i went 1/3 of hp to more than half.

I find that the stats are pretty okay. They might need a little tweak but the active is simply ridiculous. Also I use Randuins to counter botrk. If botrk does get nerfed, we might see a league of Randuins.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok so I'm only building Quinn as a bruiser from now on.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 5, 2013)

u mean building valor as a bruiser


----------



## Sansa (Mar 5, 2013)

So a Top Taric Bruiser raped my entire team yesterday.

inb4bruisertaricmeta.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 5, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> One of the effects that I think is bullshit is that you can lifesteal 15% of the Max health and steal 30% movement speed for four seconds. I only had boots one as jax last night and i was able to out run a hecarim with boots 5 cause of botrk. And i was able to leach off of his health so i went 1/3 of hp to more than half.
> 
> I find that the stats are pretty okay. They might need a little tweak but the active is simply ridiculous. Also I use Randuins to counter botrk. If botrk does get nerfed, we might see a league of Randuins.


its getting nerfed, if it hasnt gone live yet it will

pretty much what changed is that price got increased by 400~ gold, 30 AD down to 25, and the active is mitigated by armor


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> So a Top Taric Bruiser raped my entire team yesterday.
> 
> inb4bruisertaricmeta.



I played Poppy against him.

I couldn't beat him 1v1 early on but the ganks.

BITCHEZZ


----------



## Sansa (Mar 5, 2013)

watching Voyboy and Doublelift play.

Fucking Voyboy and his plays man.

They should ban him from playing Akali.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 5, 2013)

Silly Taric, facechecks are for doublelifts 

Voyboy da troll.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 5, 2013)

Dude.

Bladed of the Ruined King/Frozen Mallet/Boots/Statik Shiv/Randuins/IE

I am telling you this is the fucking sleeper shit.

Valor form is OP as fuck by the way.

You can win any 1v1 against an AD pretty much always.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 5, 2013)

Just realized Quinn has some of the best voice acting in this game. Her lines are delivered really well. A lot of champions have voice actors with pretty cheese enunciation and such, but whoever this lady is did a very nice job.


----------



## OS (Mar 5, 2013)

I just played with a quinn.....that...just....built 2 phantom dancers....first....and then maw of malmortias...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 5, 2013)

im going to go dunkmaster quinn next normal game


----------



## Sansa (Mar 5, 2013)

How the fuck does a pantheon give a renekton 4 kills in 2 minutes?
How does an Ahri give Lux 10 kills in 10 minutes?

Oh my fucking god.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 5, 2013)

44 minutes and only one person above 200 cs


----------



## Maerala (Mar 5, 2013)

I think Lux has become flavor of the month. No me gusta. 

It was that idiot pro who said she was his favorite. Bastard.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 5, 2013)

Flavour of the month or not, How the can an Ahri lose to Lux so hard.
Lux was barely landing her skillshots.

Then top and mid take their feeder asses and come to bot lane and bring everyone with them.

Oh yeah, Master Yi died 4 times in the jungle too, he somehow meditanked half of Lux's combo and a spin to win from Garen.


----------



## OS (Mar 5, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I think Lux has become flavor of the month. No me gusta.
> 
> It was that idiot pro who said she was his favorite. Bastard.



lux is very good though. Low cooldowns and powerful ult.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 5, 2013)

I know, she's one of my favorite champions, I just dislike seeing her so often these days just because some guy said she was cool. 

Oh Lawd. She was the third most played champion today in all regions.

OH LAWD.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 5, 2013)

I think I've had a lux in almost every match for the past few days.

Support or otherwise.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 5, 2013)

1 more loss until im demoted

playing teeto vs. singed

euahahahaahAHaahAhahahahahahayaahn  n an najoa'


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 5, 2013)

Got a pentakill with Graves today.:33


----------



## Shozan (Mar 5, 2013)

he was Singed, i was teemo.... we fell in love in top lane!

combo toooo op!

this was trolling since minute 1 so i didn't care bout cs!


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 5, 2013)

I'll just hang my head in shame and log off from that last game.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 5, 2013)

Pretty much what I did.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 6, 2013)

Had a game where my team kept 3 vs 5 or 2 vs 5 -_-

And they would win.

Me: Don't throw guys. I'm not ther- Oh you killed them all. Nice job.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 6, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I know, she's one of my favorite champions, I just dislike seeing her so often these days just because some guy said she was cool.
> 
> Oh Lawd. She was the third most played champion today in all regions.
> 
> OH LAWD.



...She's always been one of the, if not the, most popular AP champion.

It has nothing to do with Rapidstar saying she's his favorite.

Get the fuck outta here, poser. You've not even played Lux for that long.


----------



## Darth (Mar 6, 2013)

Taric OP. 

So are Singed and Rumble apparently.


----------



## Darth (Mar 6, 2013)

also what the fuck euw heimerdinger players have one of the highest win rates for all champions.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 6, 2013)

Vae said:


> ...She's always been one of the, if not the, most popular AP champion.
> 
> It has nothing to do with Rapidstar saying she's his favorite.
> 
> Get the fuck outta here, poser. You've not even played Lux for that long.



Lux was the second champion I ever bought.  She and Sona were the only ones I owned for a long time.

And her popularity has definitely skyrocketed since then. As has Jarvan's since he was also featured as a pro's favorite. They're both now currently in the top five most played across all regions. That was not the case a few weeks ago and it's no coincidence.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 6, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Lux was the second champion I ever bought.  She and Sona were the only ones I owned for a long time.
> 
> And her popularity has definitely skyrocketed since then. As has Jarvan's since he was also featured as a pro's favorite. They're both now currently in the top five most played across all regions. That was not the case a few weeks ago and it's no coincidence.



Second champ you ever bought, but that wasn't very long ago, was it? 

Jarvan has gone up in popularity due to the pro scene using him more, not the ONE pro saying it was his favorite.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm going to report Darth next time we play a game and he says GG easy.

I've decided.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 6, 2013)

My favourite is "gl hf ^^" when you're about to take the nexus.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the only AP champ I see more than Lux is Katarina.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 6, 2013)

Never seen that, Sasori.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2013)

Haven't seen Kat much at all lately in the last month or so.

And when I do they're top-lane teleport bruiser Kats.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 6, 2013)

I like how AP Tryn used to be a troll pick, but after it got used in tourneys, Riot has actually nerfed it.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 6, 2013)

The Pitotrek guy who came up with AP Trynd is now Platinum 3 and still rising with him


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> The Pitotrek guy who came up with AP Trynd is now Platinum 3 and still rising with him



He didn't exactly come up with it, but he was the first person who made it popular and had great success with it.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 6, 2013)

I just love how dynamic (read: fucked up) this game, the community, and the developers are when a troll pick champ becomes nerfed because it's too OP 

That's seriously a massive discrepency. Troll pick -> Nerf due to OP.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 6, 2013)

13-4-8 Singed

So i tried to do something early on as Singed in this one and previous match, seems to have got me FB both times.

Carrying bitches. Was zoning the enemy Nasus so hard and forcing him to farm under turret so he could prevent me taking his 2nd turret, even late game. Xin and Fizz came like 6-7 times and i outran them every time.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2013)

singed has always been kinda broken

if he wins his lane he will just run over ur team in teamfights


----------



## Juri (Mar 6, 2013)

Sup bitches? Been ages.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 6, 2013)

My favorite troll pick is AP Gankplank, super heal and super cannonballs.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2013)

ad mordekaiser nasus-surpassing level hypercarry


----------



## Maerala (Mar 6, 2013)

Some Annie just said Orianna is a really cheap champion after losing hard to her.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2013)

oshi iem this week

why isnt there that much exposure on this it should be a good tournament considering the koreans are there

lol millenium beat fnatic


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 6, 2013)

What are the champs that can like 1 vs 3 and shit

I am going to say someone with sustain and AOE, but who are those that can do that?

Nasus, Swain... Who else?


----------



## Sasori (Mar 6, 2013)

A lot can depending on if they are fed and if the other team aren't.

Singed can 5v1 if the other team are stupid enough.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 6, 2013)

WAD said:


> oshi iem this week
> 
> why isnt there that much exposure on this it should be a good tournament considering the koreans are there
> 
> lol millenium beat fnatic



It's not like it was on the LoL client when it was being broadcasted and 2 days earlier.
Or all over reddit.

Wait, yes it was.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> What are the champs that can like 1 vs 3 and shit
> 
> I am going to say someone with sustain and AOE, but who are those that can do that?
> 
> Nasus, Swain... Who else?



6 item Jax.

S2 Fiora with 5 Tiamat + LW.

6 Item Sion Vs no hard CC team/no range team.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 6, 2013)

AP Gankplank too strong. :33


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 6, 2013)

It's Gangplank, not Gankplan.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 6, 2013)

Typo?

Going to play AP Gankplank once again though, let's go.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 6, 2013)

You wrote it the last post you mentioned him too, and now again.


----------



## Darth (Mar 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> What are the champs that can like 1 vs 3 and shit
> 
> I am going to say someone with sustain and AOE, but who are those that can do that?
> 
> Nasus, Swain... Who else?



Anyone can 1v3 if you get far ahead enough in gold and exp. generally the easiest to do with tanky burst champs like diana akali voli and jax


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 6, 2013)

Vae said:


> You wrote it the last post you mentioned him too, and now again.



I call him Gankplank.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 6, 2013)

Darth said:


> Anyone can 1v3 if you get far ahead enough in gold and exp. generally the easiest to do with tanky burst champs like diana akali voli and jax



This basically. Anyone fed enough can go 1 vs 3. Darius / Ryze / Irelia. Any fed ADCs. 

Also wtf new Nidalee / Draven skin.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Santí (Mar 6, 2013)

My god, a fed Sion is beyond the most terrifying thing on the planet, I have never owned a Vayne, Xin Zhao, and Amumu at once so hard in my life with JUST Zerker Greaves, Phantom Dancer, and Bloodthirster.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 6, 2013)

Draven the barbarian.


----------



## Darth (Mar 6, 2013)

Dat Nidalee skin <3

And why the fuck did Riot decide ti guve Draven and Darius skins when champs like Rumble still get no love


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 6, 2013)

Gladiator Draven looks too much like the default skin 

Where is Fire Dancer Draven


----------



## Jeral Fernandes (Mar 6, 2013)

Official Karma rework:


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 6, 2013)

Just bought Karma.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2013)

dat fuckin splash


----------



## Maerala (Mar 6, 2013)

OH LAWD THEY FINALLY DID IT!  pek

She's stunning! Praise Jesus. Can't wait for her to come out.

They should only give the skin to those who owned her before today, though. Ya bunch of freeloaders.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 6, 2013)

I guess that also leaves Karma as the only black champ since Nid went white.


----------



## Santí (Mar 6, 2013)

Karma is still a useless champion.

Cry moar.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 6, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Karma is still a useless champion.
> 
> Cry moar.



How dare you, sir.

You are gross.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 6, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> They should only give the skin to those who owned her before today, though. Ya bunch of freeloaders.



Free skin ahoy!


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 7, 2013)

WAD said:


> singed has always been kinda broken
> 
> if he wins his lane he will just run over ur team in teamfights



hes getting nerfed pretty hard so gg


----------



## OS (Mar 7, 2013)

Is there a date for the karma update?


----------



## Nim (Mar 7, 2013)

Karma splash art <33


----------



## Darth (Mar 7, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> OH LAWD THEY FINALLY DID IT!  pek
> 
> She's stunning! Praise Jesus. Can't wait for her to come out.
> 
> They should only give the skin to those who owned her before today, though. Ya bunch of freeloaders.


That would defeat the purpose of the remake would it not? Riot doesnt want to reward people who already have her, they want to encourage more players to buy her. 

so quit being so mad


Nim♥ said:


> Karma splash art <33



I know its so good! I really hope that artist works on future champion splash arts


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 7, 2013)

Tried Karma for the first time today, eh she okay.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2013)

oh no forced to support i havent won a support game since gold IV


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 7, 2013)

What would be a good skin idea for Rumble? The only one I remember was a Lunar entry ()

But honestly, how do you make a skin for a yordle in a mechanical suit lol. I want a new Wukong skin actually even though I own all of them. I haven't won a support game in forever...

Been in a support slump. And Taric's going to get nerfed so I need to learn other supports.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2013)

learn janna

0/0/13 finally won a support game

shes gonna be so good again when they revert her shield nerf my god she is so good at peeling and disengaging which is perfect for the current meta

irelia top, khazix mid, ww jungle vs. my mf? np i can pretty much peel by myself

also ms quints for teh lulz?

so fast


----------



## Darth (Mar 7, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> What would be a good skin idea for Rumble? The only one I remember was a Lunar entry ()
> 
> But honestly, how do you make a skin for a yordle in a mechanical suit lol. I want a new Wukong skin actually even though I own all of them. I haven't won a support game in forever...
> 
> Been in a support slump. And Taric's going to get nerfed so I need to learn other supports.





Also Volibear support best support


----------



## kluang (Mar 7, 2013)

Viktor and Kassadin gonna get nerfed?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2013)

@ 80 LP

janna win

+6 LP

akali win

+4 LP

REAL

let me just get that series ffs


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 7, 2013)

mmr too low wad


----------



## Maerala (Mar 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> That would defeat the purpose of the remake would it not? Riot doesnt want to reward people who already have her, they want to encourage more players to buy her.
> 
> so quit being so mad



No because they said the Traditional Karma skin is specifically being given out so that the people who liked Karma before her remake can retain some aspects of her former concept.

What defeats the purpose is giving it to people who are just now buying her. So yeah.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 7, 2013)

FrozenHeart said:


> Official Karma rework:
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





But this seriously



> anyone who owns Karma before her relaunch will get this Traditional Karma skin for free:



They need to make it today bitches, I've had Karma and played Karma for a while, fuck the people who will now only buy her before the relaunch after this news.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 7, 2013)

So i tried AP Hecarim

Lane dominance NP, just heal everything.

Teamfights were such a bitch though. Ulti, W, E then run away or die.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 7, 2013)

You can SOMEWHAT decrease the HP of the enemies with your Ulti but that's it, you are useless afterwards unless you are really fed and can just E (procs Lich Bane) the enemy ADC and have him die.


----------



## Darth (Mar 7, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> No because they said the Traditional Karma skin is specifically being given out so that the people who liked Karma before her remake can retain some aspects of her former concept.
> 
> What defeats the purpose is giving it to people who are just now buying her. So yeah.



your logic is hilariously faulty.

and extremely butthurt.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 7, 2013)

Godaime Hokage if it makes you feel better the skin will be consider a Legacy skin and so will only be available for 2 weeks after the relaunch.


----------



## Xin (Mar 7, 2013)

I haven't played LoL for 2 month now. Did I miss something?


----------



## Maerala (Mar 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> your logic is hilariously faulty.
> 
> and extremely butthurt.



I accept your concession. 



Bioness said:


> Godaime Hokage if it makes you feel better the skin will be consider a Legacy skin and so will only be available for 2 weeks after the relaunch.



I gueeess.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 7, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> I guess that also leaves Karma as the only black champ since Nid went white.


Nocturne is as black as it gets.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 7, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Godaime Hokage if it makes you feel better the skin will be consider a Legacy skin and so will only be available for 2 weeks after the relaunch.



Really? That's dumb, you can still buy the Traditional Lee Sin skin.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> Really? That's dumb, you can still buy the Traditional Lee Sin skin.



Why would you compare a skin that was never "traditional" to begin with as they changed it before the release, to one that has been around for years.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 7, 2013)

Sasori said:


> Nocturne is as black as it gets.



Oh you         .


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 7, 2013)

had like 650 farm at 28th minute. Had to join TF's afterwards. 

Wanted to reach 1000 but shitty team wanted to end


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 7, 2013)

I see 367, or do you mean bonus damage?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 7, 2013)

650 cs in 28 minutes is impossible :rofl


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 7, 2013)

Shock Therapy said:


> 650 cs in 28 minutes is impossible :rofl



Well unless you are like release Heimer i'd imagine (he could have 5 turrets up at the same time i heard)

So like, 2 for top, 1 for mid, 2 for bot while you are off jungling.

IF you get every CS from one lane, at 20th minute you'd have 240 CS.

So yeah.



Sephiroth said:


> I see 367, or do you mean bonus damage?



Yes...


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> Also Volibear support best support



RIOT PLEASE.

Oh speaking of Nasus, I played Nasus Jungle - Courtesy of WAD's runes and setup. The Q doesn't do much since I maxed out E. The clear time was okay, but I did enjoy ganking with Nasus. Slow + Red makes it hard for them to escape if they already used flash. Also. Combine that with an Akali mid, makes them pretty much instantly dead. 

I forgot my item setup but I didn't get locket or Aegis first. I got Gauntlet later in the game, so I think I either got Randuins or Warmogs first. But yeah, I don't do much with my Q so Nasus Jungle is pretty dependent on his slow and his ultimate.

Edit: Cool. The rumored "next new champion" is going to be from Zaun. I always prefer Zaun and Noxus champions over Demacia anyways >_>


----------



## OS (Mar 7, 2013)

Actually iirc. It's two champs. Both are slime monsters. Someone mentioned this a while ago on /vg/


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2013)

why the fuck do people who steal my mid from me cause they pick before me always pick lux into akali

dear god why


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 8, 2013)

Newest Fairy Tail is out.

Dissapointing chapter


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 8, 2013)

Okay since we can talk about fairy tail, why not dbz

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lR64fBXve3s[/YOUTUBE]

Also what's with AP Corki's
Do people really do that kind of shit on free week

Cause i do it all the time


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 8, 2013)

''ADC is underpowered in season 3'' Doublelift 2013

Meanwhile in IEM World Championship, multiple teams run double ADC comps.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 8, 2013)

Cpt Jack 2v5 Quadra Kill, and Jarvan was below half when they went in.

Pls.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 8, 2013)

Hard carried as Jarvan.

Stomped top, our jungler went AFK at level 4 and mid and bot were losing. Nothing significant, but they were at a disadvantage alright.

Even when i gave my Zed 2 kills he still couldn't take the enemy TF on.

I ended with 16-2-8, my team was 

Ashe 6-7-8
Blitz 3-6-4
Zed 6-6-10

Now could you please tell me how in living fuck was that Ashe platinum in S2, and is Gold I in season 3?

She was horrible, not just talking about score. Seriously, we were pushing to their 2nd mid turret, and i wrote "wait for blitz" (who was coming from base, halfway to us)

What does this Ashe do? ULTIS Kog Maw, essentially making it 3 vs 5.
I am not mad about being Silver. BUT HOW IS SHE GOLD I. 
So many horrible Gold players. Some plats too.

So many bad calls. She went 1 vs 3 twice.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 8, 2013)

ok enough qq

ok i need jax and singed practice

does anyone know how to click on the mouse and qwer properly when playing them
i need the knowledge


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 8, 2013)

You should contact Angush about Jax, it's the only champ he can play on a pro level.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 8, 2013)

I am trying to find a game from his stream where he plays Jax

NONE

FUCKING DARIUS AND RIVEN MOSTLY

WHAT IS THIS S2

ALSO KAT TOP AS WELL


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 8, 2013)

Also i am telling you, AP AS Taric will be the new AP Yi, the new AP Trynd.

his heal has a 16 second cooldown without any CDR. With full CDR, it is 9.6 seconds. Now, his auto attacks on a champion reduce that heal by 3 seconds. With Zerkers, Nashors, and the rest tankish gear (IBG, Abyssal, Zhonya, Warmog) you'd have a 590 heal every 2~ seconds (if not chasing)

With WW's/Nunu's bloodboil even faster.
I am telling you all. That's going to be legit.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 8, 2013)

Jesus christ, Diamond and Edward making the sick plays.

Edward drops a lantern, grabs onto Rapidstar, leaps to him, gets knocked back and flashes back in to ult Diamond grabs lanterns, they fuck Woong up.

So good


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 8, 2013)

Genja best support, 0/0/12 end score.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 8, 2013)

new champ is an ap tank jungler







> Zac
> 
> Twisted Treeline
> 
> ...


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 8, 2013)

Singed Nautilus Kog Maw fusion

yes pls.

also i had an awesome game as Jax. Finished 13-1-8. Got FB, then 2 more kills due to me and my jungler baiting a gank.

Late game when my team was doing Baron i decided to patrol only to be ambushed by the enemy Naut, Shen, Eve and Support Orianna.

Killed Eve with 30 pct HP left, could have killed the rest due to their very low damage.

ggggggggg


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 8, 2013)

and assuming the items are legit, he doesnt use mana. maybe health.

judging from the pictures it looks lilke he'll evolve as he levels


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 8, 2013)

Yah, like Kha Zix with his Ult, only even more epic.

One can only hope

Void?


----------



## Shozan (Mar 8, 2013)

Zaunian!!!


----------



## Sasori (Mar 8, 2013)

Technically not Zaunian.

It was just conceived assumingly by a Zaunite.


----------



## Magic (Mar 8, 2013)

Tips on winning 5vs4? 

((T.T； )


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 8, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Tips on winning 5vs4?
> 
> ((T.T； )



Troll the other team to get one to leave.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2013)

5v4 implying ur the 5

group up and win l0l


----------



## Magic (Mar 8, 2013)

Okay, tips on trolling.
Be specific. 

thank you (︶︹︺)
*
and 4vs5 I'm the 4.*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2013)

in that case

split push like bosses


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2013)

Stomp your lane so hard that you make someone on the enemy team ragequit.

Then it's 4 v 4 and you can carry


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2013)

on a side note

im gonna rage quit before i even hit plat without even losing

go through gold I pretty easily so far on an epic winning streak

i hit 80 LP

then suddenly

+6

+4

+3

really?

im gonna lose like 15 on the next one and 1 loss will cancel out 3 wins

plus the fact that ive been on a hot streak leads me to believe the universe will balance things out with a slump and ill tank

nah man im on break for now np


----------



## Magic (Mar 8, 2013)

Hmmm k thanks. I'll post the results of my next 4v5 (； T.T))


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> on a side note
> 
> im gonna rage quit before i even hit plat without even losing
> 
> ...



When you get so little LP, it means your MMR isn't up to par to your current league.

Meaning LoL doesn't think you belong as high up as you currently are.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2013)

clearly its full of shit as ive been carrying like fuck but yolo~


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 8, 2013)

''Do you think Doublelift is on par mechanical skills wise as Weixiao?''

Question from Misaya AMA.

''no, his fingers get rusty from all the whining''

Dayum.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 8, 2013)

How are Zerkers on any bruiser (Renekton, Riven of the like, not Jax/Irelia) any fucking viable or legit.

How is FH viable on Mundo? Even if he would build it it's not optimal.

Seriously what the fuck

Who buys AS boots against Malphite


----------



## OS (Mar 8, 2013)

Just read a leak on a new possible champ. Her name is Lissandra. One of the princesses of Iceland and they say she's AP based. Zac, the new champ is also AP/ tank  based and a jungler.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 8, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Just read a leak on a new possible champ. Her name is Lissandra. One of the Queens of Iceland and they say she's AP based.



Do you even pay attention to this thread

EDIT : Apologies, seems like it's a second champ


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2013)

^Ezreal confirmed her a loooong while ago.


----------



## OS (Mar 8, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Do you even pay attention to this thread
> 
> EDIT : Apologies, seems like it's a second champ




Not accepted, kill yourself 


Sajin said:


> ^Ezreal confirmed her a loooong while ago.



Now you know she's ap


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2013)

Im pretty sure she was supposed to be an ice mage, so yeah


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 8, 2013)

holy shit that match. frost too good


----------



## Magic (Mar 8, 2013)

Shock Therapy said:


> holy shit that match. frost too good



The Asians? 

yeah tuned in for the ending, team GG took baron and still failed.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 8, 2013)

it's official now. the only non asian team that can compete with asian teams is gambit


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 8, 2013)

Don't make me laugh, there are loads of teams that can compete with asian teams.

EG, but they're in a slump atm. Fnatic, Curse, Dignitas, Millenium, Dragonborns probably and more.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> Don't make me laugh, there are loads of teams that can compete with asian teams.
> 
> EG, but they're in a slump atm. Fnatic, Curse, Dignitas, Millenium, Dragonborns probably and more.



keep dreaming


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 8, 2013)

Shock Therapy said:


> keep dreaming



You obviously don't follow the competitive scene at all.

Don't talk about things you have no clue about, all the teams I've mentioned have beaten asian teams at different occasions.
Including the top asian teams.

Not suprising you think the asian teams are so amazing though, since you live in NA I'm sure all you can remember is your teams getting curb stomped by koreans every time they meet.


----------



## Magic (Mar 8, 2013)

Yesh that was kinda harsh towards NA. (?＿｀。)


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 8, 2013)

The truth isn't always nice.


----------



## OS (Mar 8, 2013)

Nerf the asians.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 8, 2013)

So does Zed escape death with his portal or...


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 8, 2013)

>Goes to walk dog
>Misses a step on the stairs
>Falls and twists ankle.


----------



## OS (Mar 8, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> So does Zed escape death with his portal or...


Zed and his other skin have the best death animations in the game. Up there with the new soraka one and thresh.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 8, 2013)

I really fucking hate when people decide to be stupid and not support when they're supposed to.

And it always fucking happens.


----------



## Magic (Mar 8, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I really fucking hate when people decide to be stupid and not support when they're supposed to.
> 
> And it always fucking happens.



It's like why the fuck are you even playing.


----------



## Magic (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Mar 8, 2013)

And it always fucking happens in ranked games.

And then these dickclowns are gonna say some stupid shit like 'kill lane' when they pick fucking teemo or some other dumb as fuck champion to play when they're supposed to support.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 9, 2013)

You can be mad if they feed. But not because they don't follow the meta.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 9, 2013)

+2 lp for a fucking game

2

one of the hardest games ive ever played cuz i was with plat I and people who were in their diamond promotion series

last 4 games

+6

+4

+3

+2

from 80 to fucking 95

SERIOUSLY?

let me just get my fucking promotion series

i just played in a game with people on their DIAMOND promotion series

guy is like

"yea i had the same bug i lost a game went down to 75 lp then won my next one and got my series"

so i have to lose

to get my promotion series basically

gg riot

gg


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 9, 2013)

I feel bad for you bro. I have a friend who got 0 LP three games in a row close to his promotion series. I would hate to see that happen to you... Yeah.. he got to 98 and then gained 0 LP three games in a row.

Idk, if you lose a game you might lose a lot :S


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 9, 2013)

0 LP?

Really?

but like

you should get at least 1 point

wat


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 9, 2013)

yup

im done for the night

+6

+4

+3

+2

+1

i NEED to lose in order to reach my promotion series

but im not willing to get into that mindset tonight before bed

fuck u riot

punish me for being too good

gg


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 9, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> 0 LP?
> 
> Really?
> 
> ...



No. He legit got 0 LP for three games in a row when he was 98. He was getting promoted to Platinum so as he got closer he started experiencing what WAD's getting. And then he got 0 LP for three games lol.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 9, 2013)

like

this system doesnt make any fucking sense

now i have to play to lose

how the hell do i do that

am i supposed to intentionally troll a game so we lose now


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 9, 2013)

WAD said:


> like
> 
> this system doesnt make any fucking sense
> 
> ...



I don't even know if thats going to fix it too... cause you can just lose a lot of LP and then go back with that same system.

Soooo.... basically fuck Riot.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 9, 2013)

basically you need to win more games. Sure, you'll lose a game, lose 20 points, but then you'll start to get more LP for each win.

It's to prevent players carrying other players.

My mentor is Diamond 2 and he gets the same LP (20ish) all the time, even after 90 LP.

Plus didn't you skip a tier? So don't complain >>


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 9, 2013)

i skipped a tier because i went like 10-0 in gold III

them having me skip a division is the smartest thing the system has done because i am obviously better than the ELO i am @ l0l


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 9, 2013)

WAD said:


> because i am obviously better than the ELO i am @ l0l



this is 99.99 pct of the players


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 9, 2013)

nah im pretty sure most players deserve their elo

if not lower


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 9, 2013)

WAD said:


> nah im pretty sure most players deserve their elo
> 
> if not lower



Personally either i am lower or others should be lower. If i outplay my laner every game regardless of who he choses (i even got counterpicked once and still stomped), and i stomp other lanes but i still lose because of reasons i won't get into, either they have to go lower or i should be higher.

Like, i played with Plat 4 Tristana in one of my recent games. I am not going to commentate much on her play (20 cs by 10th minute) but her attitude WAS FUCKING HORRIBLE.

Do you really think she belongs there? Do you really think that's an attitude of a Plat 4 player? She split pushed all game (and failed at that, horribly) and i had to carry 4 vs 5 all game. I ended with 18-3-11 that game, while she was just continuously whining about how shitty her support is, who was significantly better than her.

And it's every game the silver/golds are the peaceful ones and the plats/diamonds (much more rare for me to get paired up with diamonds tho) have the shitty attitude.


----------



## whamslam3 (Mar 9, 2013)

what are the champs do u thnk r the most fun to play? dont have to good just overall level of fun


----------



## Santí (Mar 9, 2013)

Lol you people and your ranked games.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 9, 2013)

jelly as fuck santi

smuckers tier


----------



## Sansa (Mar 9, 2013)

WAD said:


> +2 lp for a fucking game
> 
> 2
> 
> ...



I always get that amount when I hit the 80s and 90s.

Balanced point system OP.


Gogeta said:


> Personally either i am lower or others should be lower. If i outplay my laner every game regardless of who he choses (i even got counterpicked once and still stomped), and i stomp other lanes but i still lose because of reasons i won't get into, either they have to go lower or i should be higher.
> 
> *Like, i played with Plat 4 Tristana in one of my recent games. I am not going to commentate much on her play (20 cs by 10th minute*) but her attitude WAS FUCKING HORRIBLE.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 9, 2013)

I had an Elise top who was getting bullied out of lane by a Shen.

She had 40CS at 18:30.

Also, I don't understand why you guys are getting shitty LP, I get 20LP all the time.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOlxb_HeMfU[/YOUTUBE]

Relevant.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 9, 2013)

whamslam3 said:


> what are the champs do u thnk r the most fun to play? dont have to good just overall level of fun


Teemo.

Singed.

Or just anything that you can troll with.

In that case, Trundle too. Use your pillar to kill your team mates and make sure you have /laugh on autofire.


----------



## OS (Mar 9, 2013)

How do i play Riven?


----------



## Sansa (Mar 9, 2013)

Anyone who plays teemo should be permabanned.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 9, 2013)

Global taunt too OP for you?


----------



## Sansa (Mar 9, 2013)

Hit someone with Q, run away, hit them with Q again, run away, Hit them with Q again, run away.

In a teamfight:
See someone drop low, hit them with Q, run away.
Chase someone, hit them with Q, run away.

Real skill involved in that champion.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 9, 2013)

Sasori said:


> Teemo.
> 
> Singed.
> 
> ...



Anivia much better for that job

Haven't you heard of McLaren

God damn


----------



## Didi (Mar 9, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> How do i play Riven?



Get AD, fuck bitches


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 9, 2013)

Had an ABAM match where you only could buy boots and warmogs 



ADC Volibear 1k+ W


----------



## Maerala (Mar 9, 2013)

Karma has disappeared from the least popular champions list for normals. 

Still second lowest win rate.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 9, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> How do i play Riven?




pick her when u can't pick akali cuz riven is #2 op after akali

spam ad and ur tanky and hit like a truck

botrk/bt/lw u can't be killed and u kill everything

u don't even need to buy boots because u have 4 gap closers/creators 

on extremely short cds


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 9, 2013)

I was laughing at some guy calling CoD the King of FPS games, and said Counter-Stike was the King of FPS games
An american friend says people in the US play CoD more
I said CS is more worldwide known that CoD and more popular, and has had more success in the gaming world. Both in terms of balance and eSports success.
He says he's american and doesn't care about anything outside of the US.

Way to pile on my already big stereotypical view of american people.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> I was laughing at some guy calling CoD the King of FPS games, and said Counter-Stike was the King of FPS games
> An american friend says people in the US play CoD more
> I said CS is more worldwide known that CoD and more popular, and has had more success in the gaming world. Both in terms of balance and eSports success.
> He says he's american and doesn't care about anything outside of the US.
> ...



CS is like

The origin of FPS games

'Murica


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 9, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> CS is like
> 
> The origin of FPS games
> 
> 'Murica



That would be Wolfenstein 3D.

But yeah, there's also the fact that both CS:S and CS 1.6 has a bigger daily player base than CoD BO2, and CS:GO is just behind BO2.


----------



## Didi (Mar 9, 2013)

WAD said:


> pick her when u can't pick akali cuz riven is #2 op after akali
> 
> spam ad and ur tanky and hit like a truck
> 
> ...



>botrk

I haven't tried it out myself, but wasting gold on AS sounds like a dumb idea
the MS steal part of the active is also useless on Riven


Also u forgot BC
still godlike item on Riven


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 9, 2013)

dude

that much lifesteal on riven is king

also

more mobility

on a champion with op mobility already

too good dude


----------



## Didi (Mar 9, 2013)

meh

I'm not a fan of wasted stats

if you want that lifesteal that badly I think you're better off getting another BT


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 9, 2013)

u underestimate dat king active

how can u not get an item

with the name king in it!!!!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 9, 2013)

i mean its not like theres not an item slot on riven botrk would fit into jesus


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 9, 2013)

Hoes will be hoes.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 9, 2013)

I remember kat being banned 100% in normal pick draft.

No one even picks kat in ranked


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 9, 2013)

well i finally lost

but i only lost 6 lp

this shit better be fixed next time i win


----------



## Sansa (Mar 9, 2013)

19-1-11 as vayne.

Scumbag panth stole my first penta from me but whatevs.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 9, 2013)

Almost half of the pentas that have been stolen from me are by Nunu Iceblasts.

Fucking Nunu players


----------



## Sansa (Mar 9, 2013)

Pantheon saw me on a triple kill, chasing Teemo to get my quad, he decides to spear Teemo, then I turn and focus Yi and decides to stun and do that over 9000 spear thing and steal the two kills that would've given me my penta.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 9, 2013)

Bladecraft Orianna secretly is ninja.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 9, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Hit someone with Q, run away, hit them with Q again, run away, Hit them with Q again, run away.
> 
> In a teamfight:
> See someone drop low, hit them with Q, run away.
> ...



My favorite part is when I am at low health and successfully make it to safety only for me to trip over a random mushroom and die.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 9, 2013)

I love how teams focus the fuck out of MegaZero in attempts to stop him from facestomping them later in the game.

Shows how much of a threat he is.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 9, 2013)

He's alright.

Lots of better top laners though, doubt he's even in the top 10 world wide.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 9, 2013)

shy flame reapered ciaomei stanley maknoon

if ur not one of these guys

ur not top of top lane


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 9, 2013)

WAD said:


> shy flame reapered ciaomei stanley maknoon
> 
> if ur not one of these guys
> 
> ur not top of top lane



Maybe I'm biased but I'm pretty sure sOAZ and Voyboy belong on that list too.

Though Voyboy I'm not 100% sure about.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 9, 2013)

on their good days yea they're very strong

but those asians bring such consistency


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 9, 2013)

sOAZ is just as consistent as those guys.

Voyboy, maybe not so much.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh, and Pdd is a fucking brilliant top laner.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 9, 2013)

oh is that the guy from iG?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah, it is indeed.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 9, 2013)

MegaZero might not be in the top 10, but he's damn good.

If not there's no reason teams would willfully pick him out as soon as the game starts.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 9, 2013)

I didn't say he wasn't good.

I was just saying he's not on the level as other regions top laners.

Specifically Asia, since they produce pretty brutal top laners.

MRN are nice and seem decent in NA, but I can't see them putting up a fight against any well known asian teams at this point. Ecco is no where close to top mid level, Heartbeat is a mediocre ADC for a pro, ClakeyD isn't the greatest jungler and MegaZero, while good, isn't top level either.

They've also not been together long enough to match some teams communication level.
All in all, I can't see them preforming well if they make it to the World Finals in Season 3.

Though to be fair, the only teams I can see preforming well right now from NA against other regions would be Curse and Dignitas.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 9, 2013)

If CLG got it together they could play against EU teams.

I bet Wolves would beat CLG at this point.

Hotshot needs a bench.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 9, 2013)

Hotshot doesn't need to get benched at all, he does exactly what he's supposed to for the team.

People think he's bad and needs to be benched because he never wins top. Truth is, he never wins top, sure, but that's not his objective. His objective is to get tanky as fuck, split push, drag the opposing teams focus on to him while Doublelift farms and carries.

It's how CLG plays, and with another top laner, they couldn't do this. That's why they got rid of Voyboy.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 9, 2013)

damn dude 5 lp for a win

i guess its better than the last 3 which was...3,2,1

i swear just getting the promotion series for plat is a fucking bitch

im like 13-2 in gold I or something too


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 9, 2013)

whiskey is.op.gyys omg


----------



## Darth (Mar 9, 2013)

whamslam3 said:


> what are the champs do u thnk r the most fun to play? dont have to good just overall level of fun



Leblanc
Katarina
Riven

Try those three out.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 9, 2013)

oick trundle and counter jungle.poepe. to death gg


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 9, 2013)

rofl dis james



qualified for plat awwwww yeaaaaaaaa

fucking funny as shit though that it finally happens after i spammed like a dozen wins with akali

its almost like the system is telling me that it wouldnt reward me cheesing my way with the op picks and shit

now in before i lose the promotion series and have to go through all this bullshit again


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 9, 2013)

another thing about that game is top/mid were called for so i had them fp j4 jungle for me

then they picked...

twitch
lux
warwick
eve

besides shen none of those fucks could escape unless they burned flash

with leona/wukong/mf wombo plus ryze splash damage they got melted it wasnt even fair


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 9, 2013)

wadIhope you get past so I can say I have a friend that's pkEwwt


----------



## Sansa (Mar 9, 2013)

Broke my fucking back carrying that shit.


----------



## Darth (Mar 9, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> wadIhope you get past so I can say I have a friend that's pkEwwt



either that was a horribly accidental typo or you had a seizure and we need to get you medical attention pronto.

JAMES DONT GO TOWARDS THE WHITE LIGHT


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 9, 2013)

Idon't bed a six-year your. crazy blame my oboe


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 9, 2013)

I love almost allof got in case I die


----------



## Sajin (Mar 9, 2013)

99 lp fml.

Also just destroyed a Garen top with like 140 to 50 cs difference and 3 kills, Akali op as fk


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 9, 2013)

lost my first game in my series

not playing anymore tonight

tilt level pinball maximum,


----------



## Darth (Mar 10, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> Idon't bed a six-year your. crazy blame my oboe





Lord Genome said:


> I love almost allof got in case I die





WAD said:


> lost my first game in my series
> 
> not playing anymore tonight
> 
> tilt level pinball maximum,



 you guys


----------



## Maerala (Mar 10, 2013)

Need to learn top lane but don't want to play melee champs.

Halp.


----------



## Darth (Mar 10, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Need to learn top lane but don't want to play melee champs.
> 
> Halp.



*Wants to learn top lane

*Doesnt want to play melee champions

Adrian you're beyond help. I recommend uninstalling.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 10, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Need to learn top lane but don't want to play melee champs.
> 
> Halp.



Vlad Kayle Teemo Vayne Lulu


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 10, 2013)

vlad

kennen

jayceish

nidaleeish

eliseish

karma

janna

kayleish


----------



## Darth (Mar 10, 2013)

Lol @ the ish's


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 10, 2013)

So i heard MPen is really good on Eve

So i bought Rylais (i know it doesn't give Mpen), Lyiandris, Void staff and 3 Sorc Boots (The Mpen does stack)

Cheap jungle build, 10/10 Ulti fucks people in the face, etc.


----------



## Darth (Mar 10, 2013)

Gogeta pls


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 10, 2013)

It's too good you can't deny it

Stupid me should have sold Rylais for another Sorc.


----------



## Darth (Mar 10, 2013)

lol. does the mpen from liandrys stack with haunting? You probably would have been better off buying the haunting than another pair of sorc's. 

and i think the thought process behind building eve with an optimal build is probably more oriented towards increasing her overall damage instead of just relying on her ult's base damage, which isnt all that great. and lets not forget that her ult has a percent scaling additive ap ratio so building flat ap will probably net you more damage from the ult than wasting gold and item slots on sorc shoes would give you.


----------



## kluang (Mar 10, 2013)

learning to use quinn


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 10, 2013)

Sajin said:


> Vlad Kayle Teemo *Vayne* Lulu





And the best top laners are melee.


----------



## whamslam3 (Mar 10, 2013)

is ezreal rly the *best* adc?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 10, 2013)

whamslam3 said:


> is ezreal rly the *best* adc?



No, not at all.
None of the ADC's is ''the best'', they're all good at different things. Ezreal has the most variety but I wouldn't call him the best.


----------



## Gon Ochimoru (Mar 10, 2013)

whamslam3 said:


> is ezreal rly the *best* adc?


....................


----------



## Darth (Mar 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> And the best top laners are melee.


debatable


whamslam3 said:


> is ezreal rly the *best* adc?



he's definitely up there. sure his damage isnt the best but his utility and mobility makes him one of the most contested champions in nearly every tournament.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> lol. does the mpen from liandrys stack with haunting? You probably would have been better off buying the haunting than another pair of sorc's.
> 
> and i think the thought process behind building eve with an optimal build is probably more oriented towards increasing her overall damage instead of just relying on her ult's base damage, which isnt all that great. and lets not forget that her ult has a percent scaling additive ap ratio so building flat ap will probably net you more damage from the ult than wasting gold and item slots on sorc shoes would give you.



No it doesn't

And what do you not understand about a non-serious build

Stacking boots, are you mad?


----------



## Sasori (Mar 10, 2013)

6 tier 1 boots is the way to go.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 10, 2013)

This fucking Jarvan, I told him that J4 isn't a pick that works well mid in Solo Queue, ESPECIALLY against Kayle. I camped his lane the entire start of the game and he still got fucking shat on in CS.

He never stayed with the team then raged when we initiated a 4v1 which turned into a 4v5 cause the enemy team can actually react.

All of his kills are from him last hitting someone, he had fail ults, missed his knock ups.

I'm speechless.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 10, 2013)

Jarvan is actually pretty strong against Kayle

Maybe not mid but i've always stomped Kayle top lane


----------



## Sasori (Mar 10, 2013)

Busty Teemo 34DD 

2girls1hecarim


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 10, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Jarvan is actually pretty strong against Kayle
> 
> Maybe not mid but i've always stomped Kayle top lane



Perhaps pre-6, but post-6 Kayle should rape Jarvan.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> Perhaps pre-6, but post-6 Kayle should rape Jarvan.



If the Jarvan doesn't get any kills maybe (in which case you are doing it wrong) otherwise i disagree


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 10, 2013)

Ofcourse you won't get raped if you get ahead in kills pre-6, I can say that about most match ups though.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> Ofcourse you won't get raped if you get ahead in kills pre-6, I can say that about most match ups though.



Thing is Kayle's strength is kite. Jarvan can negate that by his E-Q gap closer and his slow. 

21-9 Jarvan with red elixir and ArPen Reds/AD Quints hurts. A lot.


----------



## OS (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Mar 10, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Thing is Kayle's strength is kite. Jarvan can negate that by his E-Q gap closer and his slow.
> 
> 21-9 Jarvan with red elixir and ArPen Reds/AD Quints hurts. A lot.



Her strength is not her kiting ability, she does it well but it's not her strength.

On another note, just finished watching Brave. Good fucking movie.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> Her strength is not her kiting ability, she does it well but it's not her strength.
> 
> On another note, just finished watching Brave. Good fucking movie.



IDK about her mid laning that much actually. It's that that's how i've been raped or have raped with her top lane. Then again i've played her AD there.


----------



## Darth (Mar 10, 2013)

As WAD would no doubt say... 

"Kayle OP as fuck"


----------



## Darth (Mar 10, 2013)

and ya Brave was pretty good


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 10, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> IDK about her mid laning that much actually. It's that that's how i've been raped or have raped with her top lane. Then again i've played her AD there.



Her strength as AP would be her being a massive bully in lane and her pushing potential. She can also escape ganks easily.

Her roaming is also really good.


----------



## Darth (Mar 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> . She can also escape ganks easily.


Incorrect


> Her roaming is also really good.



Also incorrect. 

You clearly dont play much Kayle.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 10, 2013)

first game today 

got my first win in my promotion series playing op as fuck akali

1-1 now

i wonder how the day will conclude

dun dun DUNNNNNN


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> Incorrect
> 
> 
> Also incorrect.
> ...



Clearly her ultimate makes it easy to avoid ganks in mid lane, it has a short cooldown, and alongside that she has her speed up and her slow.

Secondly, her slow and speed up work just as well in a roaming gank.

You're obviously dumb, then again, what else can I expect from the man with the worst calls NA


----------



## Darth (Mar 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> first game today
> 
> got my first win in my promotion series playing op as fuck akali
> 
> ...


It's a best of five isn't it?

good luck bro. two more wins and you're plat baby.


Vae said:


> Clearly her ultimate makes it easy to avoid ganks in mid lane, it has a short cooldown, and alongside that she has her speed up and her slow.
> 
> Secondly, her slow and speed up work just as well in a roaming gank.
> 
> You're obviously dumb, then again, what else can I expect from the man with the worst calls NA



lol you clearly don't play Kayle.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 10, 2013)

Team Curse Season 3 champions.


----------



## Darth (Mar 10, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Team Curse Season 3 champions.



I don't see that happening.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 10, 2013)

neither do i lol

2-1 now in promotion series

CAN I

WILL I

also im 20-8 with akali this season with a 10.5/4/7 KDA ratio


----------



## Sansa (Mar 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> I don't see that happening.





WAD said:


> neither do i lol
> 
> 2-1 now in promotion series
> 
> ...



Watch it happen.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> It's a best of five isn't it?
> 
> good luck bro. two more wins and you're plat baby.
> 
> ...



I'm gonna trust friends better than you, I value their judgement above yours.


----------



## Darth (Mar 10, 2013)

lol wad you had a j4 on your team both games. 

gg akali/j4 op


----------



## Darth (Mar 10, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Watch it happen.


Hey man if they get that far then I'll definitely root for them. 

Just don't see them getting that far tbh. 


Vae said:


> I'm gonna trust friends better than you, I value their judgement above yours.



k

ty for admitting you don't play kayle.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> Hey man if they get that far then I'll definitely root for them.
> 
> Just don't see them getting that far tbh.
> 
> ...



I never said I did, but that doesn't mean I don't know how she works.

Considering my Challenger/Diamond friends seem to agree with my opinion, I'm 100% sure you're full of shit.

And if she WAS easy to gank and had bad roaming abilities, pray to tell, why would she be such a contested pick in the professional scene?


----------



## Sajin (Mar 10, 2013)

Vayne can lane top just fine, silly Vae


----------



## Sasori (Mar 10, 2013)

She can be a good roamer considering she has good wave clear and good mobility.

Not the best roamer but still good.


----------



## Darth (Mar 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> I never said I did, but that doesn't mean I don't know how she works.
> 
> Considering my Challenger/Diamond friends seem to agree with my opinion, I'm 100% sure you're full of shit.
> 
> And if she WAS easy to gank and had bad roaming abilities, pray to tell, why would she be such a contested pick in the professional scene?



You don't have any Challenger friends lol. 

I somewhat doubt you have any Diamond friends.  Not sure why any Diamond players would add a Silver II to their friends list tbh. Much less any Challenger players.

But by all means, prove me wrong. Play with one of them and show me their name in your match history on lolking and I'll eat my words. 

And to set the record straight, I never said Kayle was easy to gank. Quit spouting bullshit. On the other hand, her escape mechanisms aren't nearly as good as several other champions, mid or top. her only form of mobility is a high cd ms boost that pretty much everybody max's last and at lvl 1 only gives u 8% ms. If used before the gank, Kayle has no escapes. Sure she has  3 second slow but it's single target and requires her to be within auto attack range to cast meaning whatever gap closer the jungler has will likely catch you anyway. 

And nobody picks Kayle to roam lol. She's no Evelyn, Kassadin, or Kha'Zix. She has no reliable gap closers and is honestly much better off just farming mid lane and forcing her lane opponent to last hit at turret, denying them the ability to roam. She's such a contested pick because her synergy with assassin team comps is ridiculously high along with bruiser comps and even double ap. she has virtually no counters in lane and beats up practically everyone. And to top it off she's fun to play and rewards skilled players. 

We done here? Cause as I made it abundantly clear earlier, you obviously don't play Kayle and have zero idea what you're talking about. 

Less bullshit, more stats pls.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 10, 2013)

Kayle's good?  Did they remake her or something?  Her endurance and power were poop.  (stuck in 2010)


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 10, 2013)

k I'll play with one later and show you my match history, no problem.

Pushing the lane is fine and dandy, but a mid laner who doesn't roam at all isn't doing his job very well. Doesn't matter if you don't have a good gap closer or anything, you push and you gank when you see the chance. I don't even play mid that much and I obviously know this better than you.

And just because other champs might have better skills for evading ganks doesn't mean she can't easily negate/avoid ganks better than normally.


----------



## Darth (Mar 10, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Kayle's good?  Did they remake her or something?  Her endurance and power were poop.  (stuck in 2010)



She's one of the strongest champions right now actually. She's been reworked several times since 2010 and her kit has changed a lot. New passive, new base damages, ratios, and cooldowns. Her Q and W have changed. 

She's generally played AP now. And can go mid/top/Jungle/support.


----------



## Didi (Mar 10, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Kayle's good?  Did they remake her or something?  Her endurance and power were poop.  (stuck in 2010)



yeah, quite a while back. Changed passive, tweaked numbers on other skills.

she's a really high sustained damage dealer now

and still has that fucking godlike ultimate


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 10, 2013)

all of u put ur penises away

im flopping mine out

where theres a will



theres a way



THE SAGA CONTINUES NEXT WEEK....


----------



## Darth (Mar 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> all of u put ur penises away
> 
> im flopping mine out
> 
> ...



FUCKING J4/AKALI 3 WINS IN A ROW GG WE FOUND OUR NEW OP COMBO. 

Nice work Wad. Very nice.


----------



## Didi (Mar 10, 2013)

wad proud of winning with akali

tsss


meanwhile when he plays with me in my placement matches he barely goes 2-1


----------



## Darth (Mar 10, 2013)

Also holy shit their team fed like fuck. 

1/11
1/8
0/7

dear god they must have been scrubs or you guys were shining brighter than planet namek when frieza blew that shit up. 

well done m8


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 10, 2013)

that fucking j4 never came mid

but ez got  fed as fuck bot so it was ok then i just roamed and cleaned up np


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 10, 2013)

Congratulations WAD.

Now go for Diamond or quit the game


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 10, 2013)

life goals:

2k mmr->diamond->challenger->#1 in solo queue->professional lol player->president of the united states->emperor of earth->god of the universe


----------



## Darth (Mar 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> that fucking j4 never came mid
> 
> but ez got  fed as fuck bot so it was ok then i just roamed and cleaned up np



lol 12/2 with akali out of your last 14 games with her. 

dat main.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 10, 2013)

Congrats meatwad.
Now I can say I know someone in Platinum 

Kayle is a big lane bully, but I wouldn't ban her tbh.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 10, 2013)

Kayle didn't become OP cos of her rework.

She got reworked in like 2010 and ppl still called her shit.

After no changes after that rework, she suddenly became OP 2 years later because pros played her in tourneys


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 10, 2013)

there was plenty of changes since that rework actually

minor buffs to her scaling now and there for Q and W

the most important of which that brought AP kayle into viability was the introduction of the s3 items which was

-liandry's (superb on kayle)
-reduced price on nashor's tooth

and a buffed ratio on her E from 0.2 to 0.4

it wasnt like she was viable all along and people were just derpin


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 10, 2013)

The new season made her amazing, it wasn't any big tweaks to her champion in specific, but the new items and changes to prices and such buffed her greatly.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 10, 2013)

Ok I can't argue about that. And I guess the meta has changed a little since 2 years ago which allowed Kayle more opportunity.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm just butthurt cos I used to main Kayle just after her rework and everyone laughed :<


----------



## Sansa (Mar 10, 2013)

Sasori said:


> Kayle didn't become OP cos of her rework.
> 
> She got reworked in like 2010 and ppl still called her shit.
> 
> After no changes after that rework, she suddenly became OP 2 years later because pros played her in tourneys



No, people figured out how to play her.

I wouldn't go so far as to call her OP, because they took away the damage multiplication of her Q.

The only OP thing about kayle is her ult.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 10, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> No, people figured out how to play her.
> 
> I wouldn't go so far as to call her OP, because they took away the damage multiplication of her Q.
> 
> The only OP thing about kayle is her ult.



People always knew how to play her.

New items made her better.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 10, 2013)

^^ That just makes me think anything can become viable if there is enough time.

Time brings new understanding of champs, or changes in the game (ie meta/items).

I just get annoyed when shit champs become OP just because of pros. But as you guys said it's not just because of pros. 

It's just the way the community acts I mean.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 10, 2013)

if u want an example of that

take volibear


----------



## Sasori (Mar 10, 2013)

AP tryn is another one that really annoys me.

I know it wasn't the pros that made it popular, but I just hate how the community can go from OMG TROLL PICK REPORT REPORT, to OMG OP RIOT NERF PLZ just from someone "showing" them how it's played.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 10, 2013)

Volibear is one champ I would rank as OP.
His passive makes him almost unkillable in a 1v1 or 2v1.

I just carried the living hell out of a game where poppy afked in champ select, I had no support for the duration of the game, but I still shitted on their entire team.
I outplayed graves so fucking hard it wasn't even funny, they needed to three man dive me to get the kill on me, it was 2v1 bot and I was vs a graves soraka and I still out farmed him.

I was so much bigger than their entire team I just went in and gave no shits, I dived a full HP, full stacks Cho'Gath under his nexus turrets and dropped him in like 4 shots.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 10, 2013)

Voli isn't OP in any way


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 10, 2013)

weddings are op


----------



## Sansa (Mar 10, 2013)

I have yet to so a Volibear die 1v1 or 2v1 in the last week.

His passive regens his health so fast.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 10, 2013)

his passive has like a 5 min cool down.

Just trigger it back off then dive him.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 10, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> his passive has like a 5 min cool down.
> 
> Just trigger it back off then dive him.



So much this.


Also, if you have some health reduction ability/item/summoner, he's fucked.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> all of u put ur penises away
> 
> im flopping mine out
> 
> ...



Welp, time to start playing Akali only.


----------



## Didi (Mar 10, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> his passive has like a 5 min cool down.
> 
> Just trigger it back off then dive him.



hahaha I love your avatar


THE 11TH WAS A RUSE


IT WAS CLARA ALL ALONG


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 10, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> his passive has like a 5 min cool down.
> 
> Just trigger it back off then dive him.



Yeah, kill him - that's a great strategy.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 10, 2013)

when volibear is not the only tank on the team it is a fucking nightmare to play against that


singed/volibear greatest synergy not only because of double flips but because of their nigh-immortal state with their ults/passives respectively and inherently tanky yet still strong damage design


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 10, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Yeah, kill him - that's a great strategy.



Works on everybody....

Well almost


----------



## Sansa (Mar 10, 2013)

Akali is starting to be banned more and more lol.

People are realizing it's not GG if the enemy team picks shen or blitzcrank.

I like when Akali is banned because since I'm adc, I don't want akali diving me at the back line.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 10, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Akali is starting to be banned more and more lol.
> 
> People are realizing it's not GG if the enemy team picks shen or blitzcrank.
> 
> I like when Akali is banned because since I'm adc, I don't want akali diving me at the back line.



I have absolutely no problem letting shen through. He is dealt with easily enough.

Blitzcrank though... I dont know.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 10, 2013)

Akali is #1 scumbag champ atm. I always ban her if I get the chance.

Also Cho'Gath and Taric. Especially AP Cho and top Taric. Horror. Just horror.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't know, Blitz' pulls are easy to dodge if you're aware enough and his pull is as you know a skill shot.

If blitz decides to pull and grabs your tank then his team is fucked when your team follow up.

If you have a good evasion skill like tumble, you'll get out of being pulled most times.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 10, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> I have absolutely no problem letting shen through. *He is dealt with easily enough.*
> 
> Blitzcrank though... I dont know.



That depends, if it's a decent Shen player he's really fucking annoying to deal with.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> That depends, if it's a decent Shen player he's really fucking annoying to deal with.


Sunfire first shen can be a hassle.

Wits end first shen is free gold


----------



## Sasori (Mar 10, 2013)

Who goes Wit's End first lol?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 10, 2013)

Who gets wits end at all these days..


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> Who gets wits end at all these days..




I do

Sunfire mercs Shiv then either a mallet or a warmog  then randiuns or aegis


then 50 mins later a wits end

Without heart of gold its hard out here for a shen



Sasori said:


> Who goes Wit's End first lol?



too many people...


----------



## Sansa (Mar 10, 2013)

2 afk in my first promotion match.

Ranked matches OP.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 10, 2013)

why get wits end when u can get botrk l0l


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 10, 2013)

My Shen build goes Sunfire > Warmogs > Randuin > Trinity Force > Hydra

Sometimes I swap around the Trinity Force and Hydra though.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> why get wits end when u can get botrk l0l



King on shen?

What is this heresy you speak


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3sJy27NL8E[/YOUTUBE]

Just feeling too fabulous


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> My Shen build goes Sunfire > Warmogs > Randuin > Trinity Force > Hydra
> 
> Sometimes I swap around the Trinity Force and Hydra though.



Hydra on shen? Jesus how do you walk around with balls that huge?

Oh I know


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 10, 2013)

unless ur going magic pen reds and are vs. double ap with a primarily magic damage jungler i think theres much better AS options even if more expensive

namely botrk and zephyr

hell u can even pull off a rageblade on shen l0l


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 10, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Hydra on shen? Jesus how do you walk around with balls that huge?
> 
> Oh I know



You realize Hydra is amazing on Shen, right? The split pushing it gives with Sunfire is great, and in a teamfight, dealing AoE damage as Shen is great, it also allows you to shit on the enemy ADC.


----------



## Didi (Mar 10, 2013)

>2005+8
>not going zephyr on bruisers/tanks that scale well with AS


srsly, zephyr is so fucking good


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 10, 2013)

Didi said:


> >2005+8
> >not going zephyr on bruisers/tanks that scale well with AS
> 
> 
> srsly, zephyr is so fucking good



I have never once built a zep

Considering ive built a crucible thats kinda weird


----------



## Didi (Mar 10, 2013)

it enables you to take tabi's (cuz it has the tenacity)
whose passive is still really really good
or some other boots like zerkers or whatever suits you

and warmogs + Bulwark is enough mres/health against ap so don't need the mercs for that either


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 10, 2013)

Zephyr is awesome on Irelia

I don't like it on Jax though. I think BoTRK + TF is all you need for DMG. Zephyr is basically just AS...


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 10, 2013)

I took a break from league (two days woop) ... it feels like I miss a lot but I probably didn't. Anything new other than "x Champion is OP / Sucks" 

Also good job WAD for your promotion bro.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 10, 2013)

So i just had a Singed game where my team was behind and they engaged, (not talking about getting caught, they engaged) 4 vs 5 4 times in a row. We were behind without that stupidity of theirs and instead of just farming to get back in the game since the enemy who just got baron didn't engage, they decided to fix their mistake and go 4 vs 5.

Then our ADC Jayce decides it's smart to go in the jungle alone with 5 mias. 

Next thing you know support Locket;Wand;Rod Lux has not put one fucking ward in the last 20 minutes. So i buy bunch of wards to ward one side of our jungle, team engages 4 vs 5, gg.

I had 380 armor for that Vayne but she just shat on me regardless. Sunfire, Thornmail, Omen and Chain Vest. I was going for FH but the game ended because of fucking retarded decision making by my team.

-------------------------------------------------

Also i started playing AP Kog for the lulz again, first game got camped the fuck out because of new meta top, 2 retards one lane.
The enemy jungler just waited for 3 minutes in that one bush to get me. My jax was doing blue and in the bush on the bot was the enemy Lee Sin, does he just leap in to kill him since i got him to 200 HP? Nope, gets blue and walks away.

Second game i also got the new meta top again and got 2/3 man ganks despite wards. Kog so squishy.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 10, 2013)

You missed me getting demoted to Silver 3 for winning a game.



WHY HAVE I BEEN SO AWFUL TODAY.



Gogeta said:


> I had 380 armor for that Vayne but she just shat on me. Sunfire, Thornmail, Omen and Chain Vest. I was going for FH but the game ended because of fucking retarded decision making by my team.



Better build a SHIT ton of armor to counter the person who does 12% of your max hp as true damage every third attack.

Where was your AP items? You're playing Singed, Rylais, RoA, Seraphs?


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 10, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Zephyr is awesome on Irelia
> 
> I don't like it on Jax though. I think BoTRK + TF is all you need for DMG. Zephyr is basically just AS...


zephyr on jax is godly

it lets you build a different boot than mercs, gives you shit tons of attack speed, move speed and CD for your w

too good in general


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> Better build a SHIT ton of armor to counter the person who does 12% of your max hp as true damage every third attack.
> 
> Where was your AP items? You're playing Singed, Rylais, RoA?



i thought it was 8 pct?

I had no AP items dude i just got shat on before i even reached her. I didn't really stomp my top lane, i was just 2-2.

The enemy team had Morg, Vayne, Lee, Renekton and Nida.
I never even reached her with full tank gear. Barely ever did i reach her to get one E off let alone get ahead of her and what not.

I had RoA though, but obviously not enough. It's not like i am going to build DMG items when the enemy team is shitting on us and out support Lux saves gold to build a Rod 15 minutes later.



Lord Genome said:


> zephyr on jax is godly
> 
> it lets you build a different boot than mercs, gives you shit tons of attack speed, move speed and CD for your w
> 
> too good in general



It gives you like no DMG though. No dmg for Ulti procs. I don't think it's bad just that there are better items for Jax. Even if he gets it i'd only get it as a 6th item. I always rush BotRK, then SV if i am against like 3 AP's, Omen if against AD. Then get the other defensive item, then TF, then whatever.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 10, 2013)

You're right, it was 8%.

Where did I get 12 from, then? Is that Vi?


----------



## whamslam3 (Mar 10, 2013)

i loved ranged chars and im debating between buying ezreal or ziggs, wat do u guys think? or maybe some other choice? but so far, i seem to enjoy wat they both have to offer.


----------



## Didi (Mar 10, 2013)

just pick whichever you like best, not much else to say, can't really help you finding what you prefer


though if you like long ranged poke and lotsa skillshots you should definitely also check out lux


also 6-1 now in placement matches
finally the fear of going even (or before, negative) is gone
I can relax a bit more now


also support so easy, 2/0/17 np
that nerf to taric's W hurts like hell early game though


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 10, 2013)

> You missed me getting demoted to Silver 3 for winning a game.





> Then our *ADC Jayce* decides it's smart to go in the jungle alone with 5 mias.



Lol what. 

I should take a longer break but League always pulling me in.



> also support so easy, 2/0/17 np
> that nerf to taric's W hurts like hell early game though



Yeah.... I don't seem to win much with Taric now. I'm switching to Leona cause of it. Like the point of support is about early laning phase, so since the nerf, it's just... I don't know. Sometimes you can't notice it but I felt like it's a little weaker and I'm not doing that much during laning phase.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 10, 2013)

I almost built zephry on shen guys

be proud of me.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 10, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> i thought it was 8 pct?
> 
> 
> It gives you like no DMG though. No dmg for Ulti procs. I don't think it's bad just that there are better items for Jax. Even if he gets it i'd only get it as a 6th item. I always rush BotRK, then SV if i am against like 3 AP's, Omen if against AD. Then get the other defensive item, then TF, then whatever.



if she had BotRK it would be a lot higher(and hurt you a hell of a lot more)

and his ult procs scale with AS, i dont usually build that tanky though


----------



## Maerala (Mar 10, 2013)

Versed an Irelia top as Karma for the first time.

Not sure if Irelia too nerfed, or...? Her ultimate did no damage for a while.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 10, 2013)

Her ult only does damage when she is 12 levels above you


----------



## Didi (Mar 10, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Versed an Irelia top as Karma for the first time.
> 
> Not sure if Irelia too nerfed, or...? Her ultimate did no damage for a while.



Ult never did that much damage


it's mostly a sustain tool


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 10, 2013)

karma is actually really good

people have just never understood when to pick her and how she synergizes etc


----------



## Stein (Mar 10, 2013)

Karma & Darius combo is the besto.


----------



## Darth (Mar 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> karma is actually really good
> 
> people have just never understood when to pick her and how she synergizes etc



2nd lowest win rate

h4h4h4h4h4h4h4h4h4h4h4


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> 2nd lowest win rate
> 
> h4h4h4h4h4h4h4h4h4h4h4



who has the lowest?



and my friend hating on AP Janna .


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 10, 2013)

also not playing with smart cast on janna sucks, abilities too slowwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Darth (Mar 10, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> who has the lowest?
> 
> 
> 
> and my friend hating on AP Janna .



actually, my bad. karma has the lowest win rate. 

olaf for some reason has the second lowest win rate wat?

Nunu: 44.37%
Veigar: 44.16%
Gragas: 43.78%
Trundle: 43.55%
Rengar: 42.99%
Alistair: 42.68%
Syndra: 41.67%
Quinn: 41.27%
Olaf: 40.42%
Karma: 37.82%


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 11, 2013)

doesnt mean anything other than people dont understand how to play that champ

take ali for instance

he's op as fuck

think his win rate is justified for solo q?

nope


----------



## Darth (Mar 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> doesnt mean anything other than people dont understand how to play that champ
> 
> take ali for instance
> 
> ...



ya but karma sucks


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> karma is actually really good
> 
> people have just never understood when to pick her and how she synergizes etc



When can you pick her then lol I can't imagine a team that works well with her. I don't underestimate Karma, she can surprise you with a good amount of damage.

But eh I don't know, I feel she needs to be built AP to do any good. Her base stats for healing are terrible. Everything else is okay.

Alistar is OP as fuck.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 11, 2013)

my "dear diary" post for the day:

"played" my first game in plat

enemy team bans akali so i take j4 jungle

3rd pick claims mid and is like "can i trade ad or support" but last 2 picks dont speak up

so he just locks in cait

enemy locks tf

he asks for leblanc to trade for cait but neither of the bottom two want cait

so he says he's gonna go ap cait mid

buy a dorans

go mid

feed fb

and afk

and thats precisely what he did

funny thing is nobody even got mad over it

(especially not me since im @ 0 LP in plat V after having just been promoted so i lost jack)

we just laughed had some fun enemy pretended to throw but ultimately obv they won

we all reported cait at the end of the day and nothing else needed be said

i ended the game 7/7/7

its a good omen


----------



## Darth (Mar 11, 2013)

fascinating


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 11, 2013)

foreign your back


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 11, 2013)

haha

anyways


hmmm

ima be diamond in <3 months

np


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> haha
> 
> anyways
> 
> ...



Meanwhile, in NA

REPORT FEEDER

OMG TROLL

WTF CAIT MID NEW META GG

EZEZEZEZEZ

REPORT NO ONE SAID ENEMY JUNGLE MIA.


----------



## Darth (Mar 11, 2013)

fuck cait mid.

i put that bitch in her place.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 11, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> foreign your back



Wut? Foreign isn't even in this thread


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 11, 2013)

Really Vae? Really?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't get it


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> Wut? Foreign isn't even in this thread



LG is calling WAD 4N because of the game diary thing

*woosh*


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 11, 2013)

I really did woosh there


----------



## Darth (Mar 11, 2013)

lolking is telling me my elo is 1710. 

That's literally the highest I've ever been. Back in s2 I was aiming for 1500 lol. Never figured I'd raise myself to 1700 so quickly.


----------



## Darth (Mar 11, 2013)

Dyrus said:
			
		

> Friendly reminder to my fans that I realized/learned today. Don't rage if u want elo, screw taxes but lane tax if u wanna carry. Fabulous. Fk haters baylife. Copy the best to be the best then innovate. Take a break on two game losing streaks.don't make enemies if you want to gain elo. Play 2 champions atleast a 1000 times. Don't be lazy, command your team to win. Baron is a retard magnet at 20-35 minute line take buffs and towers instead. Play for yourself in mechanics don't rely on others but if they pull through tell them gj motivate them to win. Fill roles if you have 4 top laners on the same team. Pick late game in solo q people don't know how to end. Kills/roaming> over a few cs. If your ult and ignite is up look to use it. If flash is up look to bait or draw pressure. If it's down ward and farm. Snowball lanes over farming them late game and push opposite lane. Pick cc in solo queue people get caught all the time. Eat before you play. If you feel really comfortable when you are dominating remember the feeling. Admit your own mistakes and find room for improvement when none is made. Have optimal runes masteries and builds. Invade level 1. TL; DR have fun with league of legends don't forget you play to lose stresa not to build up.



lol Dyrus.


----------



## Stein (Mar 11, 2013)

I was just supported by an Ezreal as Cait...
Was actually surprised how well it turned out.
Our ult combo was godlike.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 11, 2013)

lol vae


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 11, 2013)

practice wut u preach


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> practice wut u preach


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 11, 2013)

Guess I'm gonna die like a troll.

UNDER A BRIDGE.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 11, 2013)

You have to play Trundle then.

Don't forget to have /laugh on autofire.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 11, 2013)

Lately the most fun thing i've had in this game is spam /laugh as Singed.

It's like i spam laugh, then i suddenly ulti, kill the enemy and spam /laugh over his dead body.

I DONT KNOW IT'S JUST SO SATISFYING


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 11, 2013)

Something else satisfying is noming with Cho.


----------



## Darth (Mar 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> Guess I'm gonna die like a troll.
> 
> UNDER A BRIDGE.



I can see it


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 11, 2013)

Darth said:


> I can see it



Stabbed by a ^ (use bro) for stealing his bike.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 11, 2013)

They're going to tweak Akali it seems with her stealth.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 11, 2013)

Fizz and Wukong ran off to 1v2 Warwick, ruining my perfect game because they left just as Thresh initiated 

Fizz thought he was awesome, tried to 1v5 multiple times and died. I told him his CS speaks for itself.

This Fizz man, so annoying to play with.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 11, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> They're going to tweak Akali it seems with her stealth.



How so?

Also Graves laugh is the best.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 11, 2013)

Just had my first blitz game in forever. Hit 95% of my grabs. Felt like a god.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 11, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> How so?
> 
> Also Graves laugh is the best.



Something about her stealth isn't like Eve, Twitch, etc. So they'll make it that when she receives damage, she'll be unstealth for a bit. But I don't remember exactly, there was red post about it. ()

If anything, they're just going to have a look at Akali.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 11, 2013)

K so i am starting to like Jax more and more. BotRK is so godly on him.

I decided to pick Youmuus last game for the lulz. It was decent i guess.
Next item was ofcourse SoTD.

Anyone on EUNE/EUW wanna practice or just have a few normals?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 11, 2013)

So apparently AP Nasus Jungle is a thing. I'm just watching the guy's stream at the moment.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 11, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Something about her stealth isn't like Eve, Twitch, etc. So they'll make it that when she receives damage, she'll be unstealth for a bit. But I don't remember exactly, there was red post about it. ()
> 
> If anything, they're just going to have a look at Akali.


looks like from what he said, they will just make her unstealth faster when she leaves the shroud, which seems fair


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 11, 2013)

Proof that ELO doesn't mean shit.

I was with a diamond 1 guy in a game (on my team) and his premade (which i assume was also high ELO, didn't check him) 

He was ADC and he was fucking horrible. He was Quinn and his friend was Lulu. They went balls deep and got killed like htat 3 times in a row and told me to mind my own business. They "claimed" bot as if they fucking own it, fucking jackasses. 

Such douchebags man. "When you get to diamond you can talk to me"
We "Low elo noobs" are doing 100 times a better job than you jackass. Seirously he was so horrible i can't explain it.

I didn't record this game because LoL Recorder made my client crash all the time.
But trust me he was terribad. Bronze level attitude, lvl 15 player level calls, Challenger level douchebag.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 11, 2013)

I know he wasn't tryharding but he was talking mad shit, trash talking all game when he was failing. That's the epitome of being a moron.

If he owned i wouldn't even write anything, but he is failing and he uses "low elo noob i am diamond stfu" as an excuse? Fuck you.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 11, 2013)

Ecliptika on Facebook is doing a PAX Sivir giveaway *for people on EU* who like , if anyone's interested.

Good luck, scrubs.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 11, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Proof that ELO doesn't mean shit.
> 
> I was with a diamond 1 guy in a game (on my team) and his premade (which i assume was also high ELO, didn't check him)
> 
> ...



Sounds a bit like my diamond friend, the only difference being that he actually ends up carrying the game no matter how badly he does in the start.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 11, 2013)

I just watched Cop carry a game that was supposed to be a loss to a win through sheer determination.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 11, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I didn't record this game because LoL Recorder made my client crash all the time.


Is that what it is, thanks for this, I'll try closing my LoL recorder and see if that stops my client crashes.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 11, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I know he wasn't tryharding but he was talking mad shit, trash talking all game when he was failing. That's the epitome of being a moron.
> 
> If he owned i wouldn't even write anything, but he is failing and he uses "low elo noob i am diamond stfu" as an excuse? Fuck you.



That is basically any player on League. I wouldn't represent him as a face of a Diamond player but yes, sometimes elo doesn't matter. But we have it for a reason, as a rating of what your skill is. 

And to be honest, he's like any other player. They assume they are better than everyone and will look down on them and find any reason to think they are superior.

I woulda just ignored them tho.

I uninstalled LoL Recorder. Crashed my league way too often.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 11, 2013)

just

ban

singed

i am seriously like 0-10 to him this season


----------



## Sansa (Mar 11, 2013)

Guess who lost their promotion series because a fucking dumbass cunt cho'gath afked.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 11, 2013)

I lost my first and my last promotion games because of fucking afkers.

Their ashe was so fucking garb it makes losing feel even worse.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm winning with Jayce all of a sudden. Wat da faq. I even beat an Akali Wat. dat. faq. Oh but she wasn't very good so I guess she shouldn't count. 

I'd ban Singed. I don't like facing him and I don't like using him. .. Yeah I'd ban him if I have an extra ban left over.



> Guess who lost their promotion series because a fucking dumbass cunt cho'gath afked.



WELP Sounds like every other league player who lost their promotional series.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 11, 2013)

In all three of my promotion matches there was atleast 1 person afk.

Kha'zix and the top laner were afk in the first one.

Poppy who was supposed to be my support was afk in the second one.

Cho'gath was afk in the last one.

Why do people choose to afk in ranked, if you know your computer can't run league without having over 1k ping, don't play fucking ranked.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 11, 2013)

also why havent i played TF in ranked

hmmm


----------



## Sansa (Mar 11, 2013)

Riot should install an afk detector in the game that activates in ranked matches, and whenever someone is afk they prevent the loss cause it's beyond unfair for people who're trying to carry themselves out of low elo to get stuck in the same league because of afkers.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 11, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Riot should install an afk detector in the game that activates in ranked matches, and whenever someone is afk they prevent the loss cause it's beyond unfair for people who're trying to carry themselves out of low elo to get stuck in the same league because of afkers.



They already said they won't do it because this is abusable.

Also, if you're stuck in low elo, afk'ers are hardly the reason. Sorry.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 11, 2013)

You wouldn't get it Sajin.

75% of my matches have involved at least 1 afker, and since all I play is ranked because I don't wanna be in bronze anymore, I lose LP on a daily.

It's hard to get out of a league if you lose like 30 LP for a loss and only get like 9 LP for a win.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 11, 2013)

I carried myself from 800 elo to 1200 in 4 days.

If you can't do it, it's your own problem.
I won MULTIPLE 4v5s.

EDIT: Also, you have no one to blame but yourself. EVERY SINGLE PERSON in this thread told you to avoid ranked until you got good.

Did you listen? No, and now you're stuck in bronze because of your own doing.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 11, 2013)

During season 3 or when they still used actual ELO and not leagues and divisions?

Because if it was back when they used ELO alone and not Bronze V, Bronze IV, Gold V etc, that would be easier.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 11, 2013)

It really wasn't easier because I earned aroun 8 elo per game.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 11, 2013)

Somehow I don't find it very believable, Jiyeon. What's your summoner name again?

Also, looking at Gogeta's posts, ELO DOES matter, it just doesn't mean a plat/diamond/whatever player will be playing up to par every single game. Players are human and tend to make mistakes, not to mention they can be playing a champion (or role) they normally don't play. Doesn't make "lol im diamond" arguments any better, but there are flamers at every elo so why are you even surprised.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 11, 2013)

These bronze league adcs are such garb though.

I don't know how I'm managing to outfarm them as Vayne when Vayne is typically supposed to lose lane against most of the other carries.

I'm not even that good myself, mediocre at best, but these bronze league adcs are horrid.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 11, 2013)

Why are you even trying to carry yourself out of a league as an ADC.

Sure, I carried myself from 800 to 1200 with Graves, but ADC is probably the hardest role to win a game by yourself from, you're squishy and not very good early/mid game.

You'd be better off going Jungle, top or mid.

By the way, if you lose so much LP for every loss and gain so little for each win, the system thinks you're above what you should be.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> Why are you even trying to carry yourself out of a league as an ADC.
> 
> Sure, I carried myself from 800 to 1200 with Graves, but ADC is probably the hardest role to win a game by yourself from, you're squishy and not very good early/mid game.
> 
> ...



I'm tired of playing AP champions though.

I mained AP mids and tops until level 30 and then a bit after that.

I prefer being the AD Carry rather than the AP carry.

And jungle is hard.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah but you said it yourself, your mechanics aren't even that good. And mechanics is the number one thing for an ADC, you'd be better off sticking to something like Akali.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 11, 2013)

Anyone would be better off sticking to Akali tbh


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 11, 2013)

some people just cant be carried even as akali smh


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 11, 2013)

Sajin said:


> Anyone would be better off sticking to Akali tbh



I hate her play style, so no ty.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm sure you'd change your mind after getting like a whole tier higher just by playing her


----------



## Sansa (Mar 11, 2013)

I love playing Akali, more fun than playing Vayne.
Once she gets her RC and Gunblade its GG.
I could probs carry myself out of bronze by maining her, but nah.

Also, I just realized bronze players never ward any of the global objectives 

Most times I have to tell my support to ward river, the tri, and dragon


----------



## Sajin (Mar 11, 2013)

> finds Akali more fun than Vayne
> thinks he can carry better with Akali than with Vayne
> still decides to play Vayne but not Akali

I dont even


----------



## Sansa (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't like AP champs anymore, as I've said more than once in the last 2 pages.

I think Trynd is more fun than Vayne, but I wouldn't main him because my preferred role is AD carry.

Also, Akali is banned a lot so the chances of me getting her are very low.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 11, 2013)

Did Riot make it so that when you go into your promotion matches, you are only matched up with others in their promotion.

That way at least you'd get people in the same mindset as you.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't think a J4 with the intention of being promoted would build all the boots he could.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 12, 2013)

Happy birthday, Manny! 

That's Wad, if you didn't know.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 12, 2013)

Everyone tells me that Mid is always going to be called so I don't have to worry about it. 



> StompEm: top
> biglin12100: ad plz
> YoToniohh: support
> partywave: jungling
> ...



Yeaaaaah not going to lie, I get put into mid a lot now. I have to practice that role. But I bet if I do practice it, I'm not going to get mid at all


----------



## Santí (Mar 12, 2013)

Mid didn't get called?

In what sort of weird parallel world are you.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 12, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Mid didn't get called?
> 
> In what sort of weird parallel world are you.



Happens quite frequently.

I just fixed my problem by duoing with a mid player.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 12, 2013)

Herp derp there's 4 of them and 5 us us lets fight. Herp derp there's 4 of them and 5 us us again, lets fight. Herp derp there's 3 of us and 5 of them, lets fight. 5 v 5? Why the fuck did you go in Malphite? We need to run away! Herp derp, it's a 5 v 5 and they have baron, lets fight and tank a Fiddle ulti. Oh shit we lost. Could have gone either way.

This game makes me want to live in a lighthouse. And in that lighthouse there's a red button. And if anyone gets near my lighthouse I press the red button, then my lighthouse turns into a rocket ship and flies into outerspace.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 12, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Everyone tells me that Mid is always going to be called so I don't have to worry about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeaaaaah not going to lie, I get put into mid a lot now. I have to practice that role. But I bet if I do practice it, I'm not going to get mid at all



This happens to me frequently with jungle.

But I love jungling, so it's k


----------



## Darth (Mar 12, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> Herp derp there's 4 of them and 5 us us lets fight. Herp derp there's 4 of them and 5 us us again, lets fight. Herp derp there's 3 of us and 5 of them, lets fight. 5 v 5? Why the fuck did you go in Malphite? We need to run away! Herp derp, it's a 5 v 5 and they have baron, lets fight and tank a Fiddle ulti. Oh shit we lost. Could have gone either way.
> 
> This game makes me want to live in a lighthouse. And in that lighthouse there's a red button. And if anyone gets near my lighthouse I press the red button, then my lighthouse turns into a rocket ship and flies into outerspace.



lol 

Also happy birthday WAD.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 12, 2013)

Happy fuckday, WAD.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 12, 2013)

So I decided to try to win 1 more game before killing myself. Got paired with a level 23, a jungle Malzahar, and a Master Yi who fed Tristana 11 kills. To make things worse, they surrendered when I was just as I was getting warmed up. The entire enemy team was AD and I was Malphite. It was only a matter of time until I could 1 v 5 without even taking damage.

Obviously I'm a terrible human being who is doing something to deserve this. So good bye world. Tell everyone my last words were, "Fuck Teemo."


----------



## Didi (Mar 12, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Everyone tells me that Mid is always going to be called so I don't have to worry about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeaaaaah not going to lie, I get put into mid a lot now. I have to practice that role. But I bet if I do practice it, I'm not going to get mid at all



>not 3 people calling top and 2 people calling mid


THIS IS A FORGERY


----------



## Wesley (Mar 12, 2013)

...Did someone say AP Tryndamere?


----------



## Darth (Mar 12, 2013)

Wesley said:


> ...Did someone say AP Tryndamere?



He was hella unbalanced until a recent nerf to his heal. 

Welcome to Season 3.


----------



## Darth (Mar 12, 2013)

AP Xin Zhao and AP Master Yi are also played as well.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> AP Xin Zhao and AP Master Yi are also played as well.



Not really.

Also happy birthday WAD :fist


----------



## Darth (Mar 12, 2013)

Sajin said:


> Not really.
> 
> Also happy birthday WAD :fist



Bullshit. AP Yi is everywhere. Played a lot more than AD Yi. 

AP Xin isn't played nearly as often as AD Xin, but I still see it 2/9 games I see Xin played in normals or arams.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> Bullshit. AP Yi is everywhere. Played a lot more than AD Yi.
> 
> AP Xin isn't played nearly as often as AD Xin, but I still see it 2/9 games I see Xin played in normals or arams.



AP Yi is everywhere, agreed.

But I've never seen an AP Xin Zhao, except in SivHD videos.

I think you're talking out of your ass again with the 2/9 games.


----------



## Darth (Mar 12, 2013)

iunno mang. there was like a month when ap xin was flavor of the month and he got spammed in like every other game. this was like back in january. 

guess you guys got lucky. playing against ap xin is a pain if the fucking neck. 

also still waiting on your games played with your diamond/challenger friends vae.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 12, 2013)

They have a life, jobs, and ranked.

It'll happen eventually, you sit tight.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 12, 2013)

Dat set Darth.

+Rep.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 12, 2013)

I saw an AP yi meditank a full Syndra combo.

lol wut


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2013)

thx palz

TSM snappudragunu


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 12, 2013)

They nerfed Olaf then they nerfed Xin Zhao. 

Now all i have left is Jayce, Mantheon, Talon, and Jax -_-.

Speaking of Jax i love Late game Jax sure attack my ad carry just give me two seconds to kill yours and then another 5 to kill everyone else on your team.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 12, 2013)

A Xin Zhao was focusing thresh who has a shield, while a more than squishy kennen who's ulti was down was behind him hammering away at him.
He continued to attack thresh under the turret while kennen just q'd him to death.
Akali was diving thresh and darius who had like 4k hp while Lux and Draven who had less than 2k hp were at the back chilling.
 Bronze league OP.

I'm gonna make a new account.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 12, 2013)

Does Xin Zhao mid work at a higher elo and when i say higher elo i don't mean like in the 1900-2200 range.

I mean like 1500-1700.

As at the lower levels people seem to think it does not work but it works great for me and a lot of times i get first blood. As my spear pierces the puny heart of whatever mage they sent mid, besides Morde -_-.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2013)

xin mid is terror as hell especially against assassins

and muchos gracias for the wishes palz


----------



## Sansa (Mar 12, 2013)

Xin mid is gay.

That AP carry isn't going to be running any armour runes or masteries most likely and they're gonna get buttfucked by Xin.

Not to mention AP carries are squishy too.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2013)

after a six-loss losing streak in platinum (3 games to trolls/afks but the other 3 we sincerely got outplayed but mostly my team i did well except for a j4 game i believe) finally won one and got +22 points

the grind begins anew! the long loss streak is over!

lets see if i can hit promotion series today :33


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 12, 2013)

That's cause you lost to me WAD

That is why you win
I taught you 2 pct of what i know

Go my student
Go
into the sun


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2013)

i usually win after i lose

im like a saiyan

np


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 12, 2013)

But you are like Vegeta WAD 

You can keep trying, you can keep practicing but you will never be able to reach me
Even when you side with the dark evil force ill still have a hidden card up my sleeve, not using it just to fill up your fragile ego

HAH


----------



## Sajin (Mar 12, 2013)

Dunno where you guys see AP Yi, after the nerfs I've pretty much only seen him when I played him. Though I haven't seen AD Yi once either since then...
AP Xin I saw like... once? Lol NA I suppose.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 12, 2013)

AD Naut

come at me bro


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 12, 2013)

SivHD did AP Xin before season three. But then again SivHD does a lot of weird shit


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 12, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> SivHD did AP Xin before season three. But then again SivHD does a lot of weird shit



Mage Fortune.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 12, 2013)

Mage Fortune = AP Corki


----------



## Maerala (Mar 12, 2013)

Just got hard carried by AP Soraka. 

Our team was Soraka mid, Lulu and Ashe bot, Karma top (me), and Nasus jungle. Their team was Ahri mid, Twitch and Thresh bot, Singed top, and Hecarim jungle. She wrecked Ahri and was getting triple kills at level 16. She finished 12/3 at like 25 minutes. They surrendered.

Hao.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 12, 2013)

If you're playing Karma Top, she can play Soraka mid. I wouldn't underestimate Soraka mid (I wouldn't underestimate anything actually) and uh... yeah. Heals and silences for days. 



I'm going back to playing Jayce. I haven't seen much of him on top lane actually. Poor  Olaf has the lowest win rate at the moment.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 12, 2013)

I've seen how terror AP Soraka can be, I didn't question her choice, I'd just heard that she wasn't that great late game, so I was taken aback when she completely dominated. Never been carried by a Soraka. It was pretty awesome.

Also, Zac looks horrid.  They should rework all the champions in need like they're doing with Karma and halt creation of all new champions until they finish.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 12, 2013)

Lol, no they shouldn't.


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 12, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Also, Zac looks horrid.  They should rework all the champions in need like they're doing with Karma and halt creation of all new champions until they finish.


Yeah that would be good, but if course Riot wants to make more moneyz!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 12, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I've seen how terror AP Soraka can be, I didn't question her choice, I'd just heard that she wasn't that great late game, so I was taken aback when she completely dominated. Never been carried by a Soraka. It was pretty awesome.
> 
> Also, Zac looks horrid.  They should rework all the champions in need like they're doing with Karma and halt creation of all new champions until they finish.



This game would bore me


----------



## Maerala (Mar 12, 2013)

If Karma's anything to go by though, reworked champions would in many ways _be_ new champions. There's very little of the upcoming Karma that's like her current self. Even her lore and personality are changing pretty drastically, not to mention her design and even her weapons. I'd rather see all or most of the current champions be viable, popular choices than have a completely new one every month.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 12, 2013)

I dumpstered a karma today.

Shit champ


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2013)

69 LP in plat v winning like mad on my birthday baby 

promotion series grind will have to wait though

time to go out


----------



## Sansa (Mar 12, 2013)

WAD carry me to plat


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 12, 2013)

i was really hoping zac would look like flubber and change his look as he levels

oh well majin buu skin plz


----------



## whamslam3 (Mar 12, 2013)

im trying to get the facebook (free) Tristana but it doesnt work for me do u guys kno why?


----------



## Darth (Mar 12, 2013)

whamslam3 said:


> im trying to get the facebook (free) Tristana but it doesnt work for me do u guys kno why?



do it from the forum.


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2013)

WAD said:


> 69 LP in plat v winning like mad on my birthday baby
> 
> promotion series grind will have to wait though
> 
> time to go out



oooooh congrats  ＼（＠￣∇￣＠）／


----------



## Maerala (Mar 13, 2013)

whamslam3 said:


> im trying to get the facebook (free) Tristana but it doesnt work for me do u guys kno why?



I had a lot of trouble with this too. If the link Darth gave you doesn't work you can contact Support and they'll add her and the skin to your account in like two hours. That's what I ultimately ended up doing.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 13, 2013)

RemChu said:


> oooooh congrats  ＼（＠￣∇￣＠）／



asdf

LC avatar

gg im done


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 13, 2013)

Won my promotional series

First game - Pretty much stomped. Everyone got the roles they wanted. Everyone was very friendly, every few minutes was a "good job guys" "nice" "Awesome job" Won the game by 20 minutes.

Second game - First blood, raging starts. (Funny thing we got the first blood too. They were raging about ksing). I died once in lane, ADC called me bad (And I got him 3 kills in lane). Mid was yelling at jungle, jungle was yelling at top. At this point I muted everyone (Sad thing was everyone was fed. Just couldn't stop arguing). We won the game by 20 minutes.

Second game should have been a loss but those guys were actually good despite their raging and yelling out "You're bad" "Learn to hit Q's" So. Whatever >_> Need more games like game 1 but most likely will get game 2.


----------



## Darth (Mar 13, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Won my promotional series
> 
> First game - Pretty much stomped. Everyone got the roles they wanted. Everyone was very friendly, every few minutes was a "good job guys" "nice" "Awesome job" Won the game by 20 minutes.
> 
> ...



Only four more divisions to go!

Congrats on winning your promo series bro.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 13, 2013)

Okay so i am playing Rengar again

I've had 2 matches so far, having a third ATM

I've gotten a very early kill with him, but levels 3-5 i seem to lose despite my advantage.
He isn't durable at all. If they buffed his early armor and HP regen, maybe his HP a bit, i believe he'd be much much better than he is right now.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 13, 2013)

This guy, all the feels.

He understands the horror of Silver 

Bronze is easy to carry, silver, not so much. Mainly cause Bronze is absolutely terrible and you can win the game yourself.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Okay so i am playing Rengar again
> 
> I've had 2 matches so far, having a third ATM
> 
> ...




Are you playing him top lane, then? I was watching this stream on Twitch of a guy who absolutely dominates with him, let me try and find it and you can watch it.



There you go, enjoy.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 13, 2013)

I just got out carried by talon.

I knew he would've ended up carrying because he killed karthus in lane 3 times in a row.

I told them to please not let Talon get big or else he'll fuck us because Garen was our only tank, Lo and Behold Karthus fed him, he got big, and carried them.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 13, 2013)

Vae said:


> Are you playing him top lane, then? I was watching this stream on Twitch of a guy who absolutely dominates with him, let me try and find it and you can watch it.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go, enjoy.



Yeah i do

It's just for fun though. Shame he is so bad, his animations, voice and overall design are so badass.

I hope he gets a base stat buffs, he really needs them.

EDIT : Thanks for the link


----------



## Sasori (Mar 13, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Won my promotional series
> 
> First game - Pretty much stomped. Everyone got the roles they wanted. Everyone was very friendly, every few minutes was a "good job guys" "nice" "Awesome job" Won the game by 20 minutes.


Are you sure first game wasn't a dream?

Or even a different game?


----------



## Sansa (Mar 13, 2013)

Throwshotbg.

That's the best one I've heard so far 

Hotshot gets so much shit man


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 13, 2013)

is this real life


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## Santí (Mar 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Okay so i am playing Rengar again
> 
> I've had 2 matches so far, having a third ATM
> 
> ...





Gogeta said:


> Yeah i do
> 
> It's just for fun though. Shame he is so bad, his animations, voice and overall design are so badass.
> 
> ...



This is what I've been suggesting all along.



Vae said:


> Are you playing him top lane, then? I was watching this stream on Twitch of a guy who absolutely dominates with him, let me try and find it and you can watch it.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go, enjoy.



Eww, fat cat Rengar. Totally zzzzzzz and contradicts the role that the champion is supposed to have.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 13, 2013)

What exactly does 'zzzz' mean?

I heard it's supposed to mean something like lol because when you set your keyboard to Korean IME, the 'z' key is the 'ㅋ' key and ㅋㅋㅋ means kekeke or laughter.


----------



## Santí (Mar 13, 2013)

You need to watch more cartoons.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 13, 2013)

zzzzz = sleeping = boring = lame.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 13, 2013)

link to what they're changing about karma?


----------



## Sansa (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## Gogeta (Mar 13, 2013)

kinda  old


----------



## Maerala (Mar 13, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> link to what they're changing about karma?





They're changing nearly everything about her, including some aspects of her lore.

They're also redoing her kit to focus more on her support-mage inclinations, but they haven't announced much about that yet.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm gonna buy Garen and carry.

Spin to win.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 13, 2013)

So are AD or ArPen runes better for Rengar? His E doesn't have the highest possible scaling and his Q is basically an auto attack. Aside from his empowered Q being SLIGHTLY better  early game with AD marks, and some slight CS problems i don't see why you wouldn't use them.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 13, 2013)

Garen feels clunky as fuck.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 13, 2013)

My friend is also trying to convince me Nocturne is a noob no skill champ and that Garen is hard to play
Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Santí (Mar 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> So are AD or ArPen runes better for Rengar? His E doesn't have the highest possible scaling and his Q is basically an auto attack. Aside from his empowered Q being SLIGHTLY better  early game with AD marks, and some slight CS problems i don't see why you wouldn't use them.



Singe I jungle with him, I go AD runes, and I usually end up picking up a LW or BC somewhere down the road.

Armor pen is considered interchangeable on Rengar, and you can even do something like 3 armor pen then 6 AD.

Up to you.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 13, 2013)

3/15 teemo ruined our fucking game

God I fucking hate teemo pickers


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 13, 2013)

i punished a teeto fp in a plat game yesterday by counterpicking rumble

they ended up lane swapping but i won my lane anyways lol

ive never seen a fp teeto game win ever


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 13, 2013)

''Yes, you will be receiving a Coupon Code to upgrade to 1080p for the 2013 Winter Championships, because you purchased your Dallas 2012 pass on or before November 2nd.

We will be sending out the emails soon.''

Awww yeaaaah.

Also, I'd recommend AD runes on Rengar just for the damage early.

Max E also, since it has the biggest damage difference.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 13, 2013)

Anyone that even considers picking teemo is a noob.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 13, 2013)

He picks teemo last
I say hey man, be a carry
he says hey teemo is the hardest carry
I say please dont be teemo
He locks in

BEFORE MINIONS SPAWN he gives up first blood.
He is 0/4 by 3 mins in.


----------



## Magic (Mar 13, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> They're changing nearly everything about her, including some aspects of her lore.
> 
> They're also redoing her kit to focus more on her support-mage inclinations, but they haven't announced much about that yet.



She isn't viable, so the change is welcome.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 13, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> He picks teemo last
> I say hey man, be a carry
> he says hey teemo is the hardest carry
> I say please dont be teemo
> ...



I really fucking hate teemo as a champion and anyone who plays him.

Also, I shitted on a Nasus top lane as Akali.

I was so big, not even their Xin could 1v1 me.

Finished like 23-4-7.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 13, 2013)

I cringe when I see someone pick Teemo for my team. I give the benefit of the doubt and hope maybe they're really good.

I have yet to see a good Teemo on my team. 

So I remembered a conversation with someone who fell from Plat V and got to Gold II. I thought you don't get demoted to a lower divison if you lose a lot of games, just only if you're inactive and that your MMR goes down if you're still losing at tier V. Can someone confirm this cause I'm too lazy to look it up.


----------



## OS (Mar 13, 2013)

Nerf ADC yi.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 13, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I really fucking hate teemo as a champion and anyone who plays him.
> 
> Also, I shitted on a Nasus top lane as Akali.
> 
> ...



If you DONT shit on Nasus top lane as an Akali, the enemy Nasus is Hyfe and you are a level 15 noob.

Akali hard counters him so hard it's not even funny. 

Also silver 1 player calling me trash no elo noob while not getting 1 e-q combo off right. Seriously, he was unable to e-q to red buff three times. In a row.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 13, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I cringe when I see someone pick Teemo for my team. I give the benefit of the doubt and hope maybe they're really good.
> 
> I have yet to see a good Teemo on my team.
> 
> So I remembered a conversation with someone who fell from Plat V and got to Gold II. I thought you don't get demoted to a lower divison if you lose a lot of games, just only if you're inactive and that your MMR goes down if you're still losing at tier V. Can someone confirm this cause I'm too lazy to look it up.



That is correct, you can't drop a league unless you stop playing.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 13, 2013)

RemChu said:


> She isn't viable, so the change is welcome.



Her unviability is exaggerated. She's not really that bad. She has decent burst, a good AoE heal, a great shield, and an AoE slow/speed buff. Good Karmas are as capable as anyone else, they're just harder to find.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 13, 2013)

Vae said:


> That is correct, you can't drop a league unless you stop playing.



Thought so. I called BS that he was Plat V and dropped to Gold II but idk >_>

Karma's heal is shit. Her base stats are horrible. You need to build her AP to actually do some good with her. AP Karma is pretty decent, support Karma is just terrible. And as of now for "the supports meta", you need something with CC or/and utility. Support champions such as Thresh, Leona, Taric, Lulu can actually help carry the game. Whereas champions like Karma, Soraka, and Nami might win lane but will be useless later on. 

Although for Nami's case, I don't know. I like her kit but meh, her q is too hit or miss and her ultimate isn't that big of a game changer.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 13, 2013)

Silver is too damn fucking annoying, I can't take much more of this.

Everyone has decent mechanics, but everyone thinks they belong in higher elo so they play the blame game and don't care, which is the main problem at this elo.
Also, people have shit decision making, they can't focus objective for shit.

I don't know what to do, I can't even win lanes for people as TF.

Fuck me.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 13, 2013)

Free week Jarvan is a horror. They build the shittiest of items, and oh god the E-Q fails.
I want the week to end, this is too much.

Put Garen and Ryze on free week, at least they don't have skillshots.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 13, 2013)

You'll only get stuck with shitty J4s if you play normals.


----------



## OS (Mar 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Free week Jarvan is a horror. They build the shittiest of items, and oh god the E-Q fails.
> I want the week to end, this is too much.
> 
> Put Garen and Ryze on free week, at least they don't have skillshots.


Free Swain week is worse. It's hard to lose mid as Swain and he's great in teamfights.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 13, 2013)

I just had a taric support me who never warded the bushes.

I keep telling him, ward the fucking bushes, but he says:
'Bushes aren't meant to be warded, just be vigilant'.

How the fuck am I going to be vigilant against jungler ganks and twitch's stealth when we have 0 fucking vision.

And because I go 0/2 as cait because of having 0 vision Taric 'doesn't like me' and i'm a 'horrible cait'.

Fuck NA players, they're fucking stupid.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 13, 2013)

i think u were trolled


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 13, 2013)

Vae said:


> Silver is too damn fucking annoying, I can't take much more of this.
> 
> Everyone has decent mechanics, but everyone thinks they belong in higher elo so they play the blame game and don't care, which is the main problem at this elo.
> Also, people have shit decision making, they can't focus objective for shit.
> ...



I dropped from platnium 2 to bronze 3 by letting my cousin play


----------



## Sansa (Mar 13, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> I dropped from platnium 2 to bronze 3 by letting my cousin play



Lol wut 

I'm not playing AD carry in ranked anymore.

I can't do anything if my team is full of idiots who walk right into nid spears and don't ward.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 13, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Lol wut
> 
> I'm not playing AD carry in ranked anymore.
> 
> I can't do anything if my team is full of idiots who walk right into nid spears and don't ward.



I logged in at my aunts house for a Day.

1 fucking day.

Today I logged in and saw my rank. I almost cried.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 13, 2013)

full of shit


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 13, 2013)

WAD said:


> full of shit


pretty much

especially considering it was just talked about last page why it isnt possible lul


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 13, 2013)

Guys. No. Guyz.

For real .


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 13, 2013)

Biggest fucking fail troll, at least make a lie like that when we haven't just talked about how dropping from league is impossible unless you stop playing.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 13, 2013)

Vae said:


> Biggest fucking fail troll, at least make a lie like that when we haven't just talked about how dropping from league is impossible unless you stop playing.



I havent played ranked since season 1 

Maybe one day when I get a better computer...


----------



## Sansa (Mar 13, 2013)

I couldn't buy a win at this point.

I even played shen top, and they somehow fed Master Yi like 5 kills before I even saw him.

I could barely even 1v1 him because of his attack speed and life steal.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 13, 2013)

free week jarven

so precious


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 13, 2013)

Jarvan is beast.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 13, 2013)

I always first pick and instalock Teemo.

It's the best way for both teams to have fun.


----------



## Darth (Mar 14, 2013)

all this rage up in here..


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2013)

dat feeling when ur in the high 90s of LP so basically since typically in the system you will gain slightly more than you lose...you can afford to lose that game and win the next game and hit your promotion series anyways

dat stressfree game


----------



## Darth (Mar 14, 2013)

dat feeling when you drop a division ;(


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2013)

i had the perfect time to have a losing streak lol i am most fortunate


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2013)

plat IV


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 14, 2013)

Still a n00b in my eyes, WAD.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2013)

Your opinion still irrelevant in mine, Vae.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 14, 2013)

.


----------



## Darth (Mar 14, 2013)

You hear something WAD? Sounded like a silver talking. 

Impossible. Silvers arent intelligent enough to speak.

Must have been the wind...


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 14, 2013)

Funny, coming from a shitty gold.

Get out of here, DarthSHIT.

Also,


----------



## Darth (Mar 14, 2013)

There's that wind again..


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 14, 2013)

First penta, only took 11 months.

GG.


----------



## Darth (Mar 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _MAJOR SPOILER WARNING DON'T CLICK_ 



Bambi's mother dies


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 14, 2013)

FUCK YOU MANG, I HAVEN'T SEEN DAT PART YET.

RUINED MY CHILDHOOD NOW.


----------



## Darth (Mar 14, 2013)

Told you not to click it.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 14, 2013)

I could get a penta.




If I wasn't such garbage


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2013)

gg dude

im not gonna even get all that into it

all i could say is that their teamfight comp was a nightmare and we KNEW it

and we won through split pushing

i must have bought like 100 wards that game

no fuckin joke

amazed that we could win

all our magic damage vs. galio

rammus the anti-ad vs. all magic damage

yea dude nah those ults were nightmares


----------



## Sansa (Mar 14, 2013)

Caitlyn's creep score tho.


----------



## Darth (Mar 14, 2013)

I like how only the Singed and your Cait had tenacity in your full builds.

come on wad. vs mega/ultra/super cc comp only one merc treads?

gotta run fast i guess.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2013)

ask no magic pen nid

for me fuck yea

mobies were king


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 14, 2013)

WAD said:


> gg dude
> 
> im not gonna even get all that into it
> 
> ...



I just had a 55 minute game, Zed, MF, Leona, Cho and Fizz vs Udyr, Sona, Graves, Lux and AD Tryndamere.

Was even the entire game, final teamfight, I 1v1 Tryndamere, who now has a GA, and win. I then kill Sona.

Then Lux, Graves and Udyr charge at me, apparently they killed my team 3v4.
Lux and Graves are full HP, the 5k HP Udyr with NO damage is at 500 HP.



Yeah, we lost that game.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 14, 2013)

Every time the enemy has a Kassadin, i fear he'll roflstomp mid and fuck us all hard.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 14, 2013)

Darth said:


> I like how only the Singed and your Cait had tenacity in your full builds.
> 
> come on wad. vs mega/ultra/super cc comp only one merc treads?
> 
> gotta run fast i guess.


How does tenacity stacking work?

I was told a looooooooooooong time ago there was a max %, just like there is a max ASPD.

And that Irelia is the only one who can go above this value due to her passive.

Can someone explain it for me kthanxbai.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm pretty sure he was giving him shit since Singed and Cait were the ONLY ones with ANY tenacity.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 14, 2013)

Sasori said:


> How does tenacity stacking work?
> 
> I was told a looooooooooooong time ago there was a max %, just like there is a max ASPD.
> 
> ...



You can only get a max of 35% tenacity from items alone. Champions like Irelia, Singed, Mundo have a built in tenacity that will stack multiplicatively with items. 

So say you have max tenacity on Irelia (which is 40%) the calculation goes like this
1-((1-.35)*(1-.4)) = .61. So you get 61% reduction of CC duration if you're Irelia with max tenacity (40%) + Merc threads or any other tenacity item. (Note: If you get Mercs + Zephyr, the passive is unique therefore won't stack). 

Even a long time ago, the max tenacity you can get was 35%. I don't think it stacked before but I don't remember. Champions with built in tenacity stacked though.

This applies to other league of legends with built in tenacity. Source: Google.

I want to playyyyyyy. Fuck school.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 14, 2013)

So it hasn't changed yay.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 14, 2013)

Why is some creepy Swede trying to add me on Facebook.

...



>deletes me from LoL
>adds me on FB

Makes sense.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 14, 2013)

I just realized there is a special animation on Darius's Axe after you ulti (and kill) during that 12 second period when you can ulti again.

So awesome


----------



## Darth (Mar 14, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> You can only get a max of 35% tenacity from items alone. Champions like Irelia, Singed (Not anymore hue), Mundo have a built in tenacity that will stack multiplicatively with items.
> 
> So say you have max tenacity on Irelia (which is 40%) the calculation goes like this
> 1-((1-.35)*(1-.4)) = .61. So you get 61% reduction of CC duration if you're Irelia with max tenacity (40%) + Merc threads or any other tenacity item. (Note: If you get Mercs + Zephyr, the passive is unique therefore won't stack).
> ...




Well said Terry. Aside from the fact that you completelg forgot about the 15% Tenhaxity mastery. Meaning any champion in the game can now exceed the base 35% 

Otger than that though, well said.


----------



## Santí (Mar 14, 2013)

> Long math and formulas


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 14, 2013)

Darth said:


> Well said Terry. Aside from the fact that you completelg forgot about the 15% Tenhaxity mastery. Meaning any champion in the game can now exceed the base 35%
> 
> Otger than that though, well said.



Not Singed anymore? What? I thought his ultimate gives him tenacity. Derp. 

If we're adding the mastery onto it for champions that aren't Irelia, and shit, then the max Tenacity they can get is 44% but if you're Irelia, 66%. That actually a 5% increase with the mastery from before. Unless I got my math wrong but I don't want to double check.. (I just forgot that there's a Tenacity mastery, boo)

Long math and formula? It's basic addition, multiplication, and subtraction luls.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 14, 2013)

Should I get Kog, MF,or Ezreal?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2013)

fortune doesn't favor f00ls


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 14, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Not Singed anymore? What? I thought his ultimate gives him tenacity. Derp.
> \.


atm i think it still does, unless the singed nerfs already happening. if they havent, then hes losing the tenacity bonus and his fling is like a .7 ratio instead of 1


----------



## Sansa (Mar 14, 2013)

WAD said:


> fortune doesn't favor f00ls



MF looks so easy to play.

Ezreal and Kog both look harder just from their kits.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 14, 2013)

Yeah, Imma buy Miss Fortune.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 14, 2013)

The answer is Caitlyn.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 14, 2013)

I already have Caitlyn fool.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 14, 2013)

Can you lose your ribbon?

I just got into a match and my ribbon isn't there anymore.


----------



## OS (Mar 14, 2013)

Apparently. I have heard of this problem before somewhere else.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 14, 2013)

I worked for that ribbon.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 14, 2013)

I just stomped an entire team as ap xin. It hurts to see people lose to a gimmick


----------



## Didi (Mar 14, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Should I get Kog, MF,or Ezreal?





Jiyeon said:


> MF looks so easy to play.
> 
> Ezreal and Kog both look harder just from their kits.




I'd say Ezreal is the easiest to play out of those just because of having a free flash, whereas Kog and MF don't have any escapes (well, MF has her passive ofc, but still)



Jiyeon said:


> Can you lose your ribbon?
> 
> I just got into a match and my ribbon isn't there anymore.




Yes, they want people to keep being honourable instead of just getting it and then not caring about their behaviour


----------



## Maerala (Mar 14, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I already have Caitlyn fool.



Then the answer is now Sarah Fortune.



Jiyeon said:


> Can you lose your ribbon?
> 
> I just got into a match and my ribbon isn't there anymore.



Like Didi said, you have to keep getting honor to keep your badge. Kyle also lost his badge. And someone else here, I forget who. I find that it's rare to get much honor after level 30 though, unless you have a really good and memorable game.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 14, 2013)

Only on NA will you see someone know they have to support, but pick mordekaiser and go mid and tell lee sin to support Vayne.

Then you'll see Lee Sin call Vayne bad because she couldn't survive in a caitlyn maokai lane even though Vayne is the weakest early game AD carry.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 15, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Only on NA will you see someone know they have to support, but pick mordekaiser and go mid and tell lee sin to support Vayne.
> 
> Then you'll see Lee Sin call Vayne bad because she couldn't survive in a caitlyn maokai lane even though Vayne is the weakest early game AD carry.



That reminds me of a ranked game I did once. I was Ashe. My support called support, then chose Kayle to 'counter' a top lane Garen. Anyways she face checks a bush and gets iced in 1 second, then blames me. Then in retaliation for me causing her death (in her eyes) she would take my CS (which was easy because Kayle's ranged auto is instant), push the lane, then leave the lane when it was at the tower, making it so I couldn't even get xp without dying. Then she kept bitching at me for my cs being too low and not having as many items as their Ezreal. Fun game.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 15, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Only on NA will you see someone know they have to support, but pick mordekaiser and go mid and tell lee sin to support Vayne.
> 
> Then you'll see Lee Sin call Vayne bad because she couldn't survive in a caitlyn maokai lane* even though Vayne is the weakest early game AD carry.*



I don't know about that, Sivir or Ashe are both weaker early game these days.

Sure, Vayne doesn't have an easy time cause of her range, but she can dodge stuff easily with tumble and her condemn allows her to get away from things or start a great engage.

She's not really that weak early game, people have gotten better at her and realize that she's not all that terrible early.

On a different note, MF and Kog are both harder to play than Ezreal, that's for sure. Kog is the hardest of the three, mainly because he has no way to survive a bruiser leaping on him. MF just has to get a good ult off and she's pretty much done 80% of her job.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 15, 2013)

thread so dead wtf

ace still banned, yes?
no kyle complaints, so sad.

full cdr rengar so much fun.


----------



## OS (Mar 15, 2013)

So i just 1v1'd a guy and lost. Not a good 1v1 person usually. But I just played with a dude who tried teaching me a lesson about why i should get cs....and he played as akali....

He said she's not OP and got nerfed a few patches ago.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2013)

hes full of shit


----------



## OS (Mar 15, 2013)

Indeed. Worst part was that I was swain. None of my attack would hurt him if he went into his shroud. Because fuck balance.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2013)

well

swain should beat her in lane tho lol


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 15, 2013)

Shouldn't Ulti get still hit him? W?

Also, don't play Swain against Akali unless you are really good with him. If it was AP Mid vs AP mid it's one thing, but, generally you'll want a bruiser who can harass from some range, and who is strong early, to abuse her weakest, pre-6


----------



## OS (Mar 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> well
> 
> swain should beat her in lane tho lol



You would think. But my abilities don't hurt her at all because of shroud. Usually I w>e>q>r and gg ur dead n00b. But with akali it's like w>miss>miss>miss. So basically my burst is gone and she just jumps and hits me with her low cd kicks.



Gogeta said:


> Shouldn't Ulti get still hit him? W?
> 
> Also, don't play Swain against Akali unless you are really good with him. If it was AP Mid vs AP mid it's one thing, but, generally you'll want a bruiser who can harass from some range, and who is strong early, to abuse her weakest, pre-6



It was a 1v1 blind pick. I was gonna jax but idt it'd work.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2013)

Original said:
			
		

> You would think. But my abilities don't hurt her at all because of shroud. Usually I w>e>q>r and gg ur dead n00b. But with akali it's like w>miss>miss>miss. So basically my burst is gone and she just jumps and hits me with her low cd kicks.



ah so basically the matchup was pretty much stale until level 10 or so when she can skill up to 3 points in her W if she wanted to for the MR boost

as swain u need to show akali u give no shits pre-6 even from lvl 1

your e will outrade her q

level 2 let her eat q and e

basically pre-6 akali will never get close to u to proc qs even with her e because u can kite her with 

just stay out of shroud when she lays it down sure she might throw a couple of range qs but without proccing it the damage is trivial

u should hard deny her so much pre-6 that she wont be able to effectively all-in you before backing and if uve outfarmed her then ull easily chump her on ur first buy (straight up catalyst or double dorans usually is good)

at no point can akali win an all-in with swain past-6 assuming equal farm unless she's committed with ignite in which case u scurry ur feathery ass back to the tower


----------



## OS (Mar 15, 2013)

It was on the proving grounds. So we started at level 3.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2013)

yea what a smooth friend

thats why pg is not a fair 1v1 arena because of skipping those early levels

especially favorable for akali who just wants dat 6 l0l


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 15, 2013)

proving grounds is shit. Infinite sustain and level advantage as was already said


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 15, 2013)

Proving grounds is shit. Yup. >_> 

MLG TODAY. COME ON CURSE. FUCK DIGNITAS.


----------



## Darth (Mar 15, 2013)

went 6-1 in 5v5 ranked. 

the one game i lost was to a diamond V renekton. 

Zzzz


----------



## Sansa (Mar 15, 2013)

Got my 2nd quadra today with Trist.

Still lost.


----------



## Darth (Mar 15, 2013)

ive lost track of how many quadras ive gotten. 

actually ive lost track of how many pentas ive gotten.

played over 3.5K games mang...

played my first game ever as Karma today. 

in a ranked 5v5. 

trolled my team to hell and back and we still won with ease. Karma roam was fun. Also stomped a Lux in lane pretty hard. dat mantra shield is big as hell.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 15, 2013)

You can track your ranked stats with lolking.

4800 is so far from 1418.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 15, 2013)

''OH NOES I CAN'T DAMAGE AKALI WHEN SHE'S IN STEALTH, SO BROKEN''

That's all I'm seeing from this.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 15, 2013)

Just use an AoE spell in the middle of her shroud.


Stealth doesn't make you invincible, who said that


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 15, 2013)

I just played Jayce top vs Vayne Nidalee

So annoying. I brought Vayne to low HP so many times. E-Q her, bring her to 50 HP. Nida heal and her pots, 200 HP. E-Q again, 30 HP again.

Our Shaco was really, really useless. He camped top when i was pushing but didn't came once when i was pushed. But oh my god such an annoying lane.

Vayne just tumbled my E-Q's even though i hit most of them at the begining (she learned to stay far away from me) 
Graves then just went AFK and all. We had NO tank. Useless fucking Shaco dude. God damn.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 15, 2013)

You always know that you're going to lose lane bot if your support supports you with a non support character.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 15, 2013)

Disagree      .


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 15, 2013)

Music in the background during MLG.

OP, man.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 15, 2013)

I have a 2.0 KDA with Vayne.

So scrub.

I'll never catch up to Cop


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 15, 2013)

>Vayne
>Match up to Cop


----------



## Sansa (Mar 15, 2013)

Did you take that as me saying Cop is godly on Vayne?

I only said Vayne because she's my main AD Carry.

Cop plays too many.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 15, 2013)

Also, NintendudeX building a Golem item on Zed Jungle over a Madreds.

What is this, I don't even..

And no, I was laughing that you want to be like Cop, he's probably the worst ADC in the NA LCS at this moment.

His KDA is only high because he's playing like a pussy and his team carries him.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 15, 2013)

Eh, Cop's my favourite AD Carry.

I don't like most of the AD carries on NA.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 15, 2013)

Why do you like him? Personally, I think his play style sucks, and I don't find him interesting as a person in any way.

I want to understand why you like him, enlighten me.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 15, 2013)

Watching his streams and Team Curse videos on youtube.

He's a joker, and he plays a bit like me so I watched more of his streams and stuff and he grew on me.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 15, 2013)

Shoutcasters trolling coL.

CryshotQQ gonna get decimated by Voyboy top.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 15, 2013)

honestly the only adc's in NA that I actually care about are doublelift and chaox. the rest are irrelevant to me.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 15, 2013)

Lol chaox, lol.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh cool, I'm in time for Curse vs CLG. I missed Dig vs CoL but I'm glad at the results. Yup. COME ON CURSE.


----------



## Magic (Mar 15, 2013)

So I'm a level 17 newbie playing Twitch joking around in all chat...when my teammate calls me a Smurf.

WTF?

What is a smurf. o.o


----------



## Sansa (Mar 15, 2013)

A smurf is a player that has a maxed level account playing on a lower level account.

What's your ign


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 15, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Lol chaox, lol.



most entertaining player to watch on LoL twitch besides aphromoo


----------



## Magic (Mar 15, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> A smurf is a player that has a maxed level account playing on a lower level account.
> 
> What's your ign


RemChu,

on North American servers and thank you for the info!  :amazed


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 15, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Shoutcasters trolling coL.
> 
> CryshotQQ gonna get decimated by Voyboy top.



Wut, Hotshot is jungling.

Anyway, Link making a shitty flash engage.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 15, 2013)

Vae said:


> Wut, Hotshot is jungling.
> 
> Anyway, Link making a shitty flash engage.



That completely threw the game away for CLG.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 15, 2013)

^ Yeah, I saw he was jungle shen after I posted.

But Curse won anyways as expected.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, that chick was so nervous and awkward.

Worst LoL interview I've seen in a while now.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 15, 2013)

How do people like Teemo?

Like really, how does anyone like him.


----------



## OS (Mar 15, 2013)

mah dick


----------



## Bioness (Mar 15, 2013)

Karma's new abilities



Passive is completely different,  they removed her healing, gave her a self heal.

ZAC's abilities



I really hope he doesn't look like the art they released as he is a shapeshifter.


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAoBblSYmOw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bioness (Mar 16, 2013)

Son of a ....

And queue the horde for Dragon Ball (Z) tards.


----------



## Magic (Mar 16, 2013)

WOw just wow

played like a 52 minute game....4v5, lead my team to victory.
LOL sold my boots at the end there for frozen heart and ambushed anyone who wandered into our base alone. Also got my first Quadra.

blah my brain feels like jello



Runaan's hurricane is very OP....
so sexy


----------



## Sasori (Mar 16, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAoBblSYmOw[/YOUTUBE]


Interesting passive.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 16, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> How do people like Teemo?
> 
> Like really, how does anyone like him.


If you want me to be serious, bearing in mind these are my own personal observation/experiences and I am a low level player:


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. His shrooms if used correctly is pretty much a free low cool down ward that that lasts for 10 minutes. 

This allows for a lot of map awareness, especially in lower levels of play where people seem to be allergic to wards.

Not to mention these wards do dmg and an insane slow, giving plenty of time to react, offensively or defensively.

2. His blind completely negates a lot of damage from the enemy ADC. If used correctly in a team fight, that basically means you are just denying the effects of all the farm/kills and items the ADC has for a few seconds with only one skill. Granted this will be less effective on ADCs that can complement dmg with skills.

3. Global taunt OP. Many people joke about this, but it's so true everytime I play Teemo or have played against him. You can bait so much easier with Teemo, people just like to tunnel vision on him. If you are aware of this, you can exploit this as it means you are able to control the behaviour of the enemy team. Ambushes and split pushes. Chases in the jungle for no benefit except your teams. I've found you can make so many plays just off this annoying cunt being in your team.

4. Split pushing. Related to 1. and 3. He's not the best split pusher, but he does what he needs to. He can clear waves, has good pre-emptive warning system in his shrooms, that you can just b or use w to run away from. Or as said in 3. drawing more resources off the enemy team trying to "hunt the Teemo", allowing your team to pressure/take other objectives easier.

(5. He is a good pick against some solo tops. Though that's not really a reason I like him.)

6. He's just fucking fun. His kit just makes people rage. So easy to troll people. Honestly, whoever has never gotten the pleasure of the enemy team winning or peeling from a team fight on low health, only to hear in the distant fog of war "Triple Kill!" has never played Teemo to his fullest, most trolliest.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 16, 2013)

agree we the trollfest. If you're playing Teemo it should be for trolling an enjoying the game. Unless they outplay you early in the game and you just want to quit at 20.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 16, 2013)

If you want to troll pick singed.

At least he is a respectable character


----------



## Sansa (Mar 16, 2013)

Sasori said:


> If you want me to be serious, bearing in mind these are my own personal observation/experiences and I am a low level player:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



TL;DR
Teemo is a no skill champion for no skill players.

I refuse to lose to any and everyone who picks teemo against me.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 16, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAoBblSYmOw[/YOUTUBE]


Wait, wait, wait.

He has something more annoying than Anivia's egg.

What if this fucker has like 4k HP and he goes into that mode.

His kit looks complicated too.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeah I am honestly really disappointed with the champion the "different" appeal they are going for is beyond unoriginal in so many respects. The only positive appeal I see from Zac is how he shrinks when low on health.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 16, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> TL;DR
> Teemo is a no skill champion for no skill players.
> 
> I refuse to lose to any and everyone who picks teemo against me.



I hope you win most games then, since most of the champs in league require no real skill.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 16, 2013)

Teemo induces homocidal rage in opposing players, causing them to make mistakes all in the name of killing that fucker on sight.  It's not even like his kit is annoying or he's a dire threat.  It's just...look at that fucker!  And he gets all the girls!


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 16, 2013)

I went AP Mid, and now i regret it. I won against the enemy Kass as Eve. 2 early kills and smart play allowed me to snowball before his level 6.

Our Vayne was so awful. It sucks cause if your ADC is awful, not just a bad score, but bad everything, you are going to fail, even if everyone else is fed. Fed ADC > Fed Mid.
Our Shen was forced to Ulti her as soon as the TF started cause of her shitty positioning, doing no peel for the rest of the team. There was no one even going for the back lines, MF was just freely Ulting and no one gave a fuck.

5 enemies are pushing mid and Shen is split pushing top like a retard and we are "COME SHEN WE NEED HELP WE NEED THE TANK WE ARE SQUISHY"
"Ill split push i have ulti"

^ (use bro), listen here. Your reason for existence isn't only your Ulti. You are not an Ulti bot. That's MF's job. You have a potential 5 man taunt, fucking use that. No mobility Taric was useless too.

I should really get back to playing bruisers. As the damage dealer, i have to rely on the team to protect me and to create opportunities for me to unleash my load all over the enemy (that totally doesn't sound wrong)

I need bruisers man. I miss them.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 16, 2013)

Also, about Kayle top. Which one of the 3 builds would you actually consider viable in that position?

AD? AP? Hybrid?


----------



## Sansa (Mar 16, 2013)

I always build hybrid kayle top.

They can't build against you if you deal high amount of both magic damage and physical damage.

It's either or.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 16, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Teemo induces homocidal rage in opposing players, causing them to make mistakes all in the name of killing that fucker on sight.  It's not even like his kit is annoying or he's a dire threat.  It's just...look at that fucker!  And he gets all the girls!



False.

Teemo's kit is annyoing.

It's the ultimate champion for people who like play like fucking pansies.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 16, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I always build hybrid kayle top.
> 
> They can't build against you if you deal high amount of both magic damage and physical damage.
> 
> It's either or.



So like BotRK, Rageblade, Sorc/Zerkers... What else?

Also Teemo is annoying because his Ulti is a bitch if you step on it when low on HP. But, the most annoying thing is when you chase him, he puts a shroom, decreasing your MS by like Half, then using his W to get insane MS.

Bullshit asshole champ.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 16, 2013)

hup two three


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 16, 2013)

TEETO ON DOODY


----------



## Sansa (Mar 16, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> So like BotRK, Rageblade, Sorc/Zerkers... What else?
> 
> Also Teemo is annoying because his Ulti is a bitch if you step on it when low on HP. But, the most annoying thing is when you chase him, he puts a shroom, decreasing your MS by like Half, then using his W to get insane MS.
> 
> Bullshit asshole champ.



Build a guinsoos as your first big buy.

Then Zerkers, then a gunblade or BT or Ruined king, your choice.

Then a Nashor's tooth.

AS on Kayle is OP.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 16, 2013)

Isn't Nashor's better as the first item, wut.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 16, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> False.
> 
> Teemo's kit is annyoing.
> 
> It's the ultimate champion for people who like play like fucking pansies.


Sounds like someone had their parents killed and their girl stolen by Teemo.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 16, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Also Teemo is annoying because his Ulti is a bitch if you step on it when low on HP. But, the most annoying thing is when you chase him, he puts a shroom, decreasing your MS by like Half, then using his W to get insane MS.


Definition of fun.


----------



## Darth (Mar 16, 2013)

some asshole said:
			
		

> "Diana's just a poor man's Akali"





**


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 16, 2013)

i did the same thing not too long ago

with akali

still a poor man's akali


----------



## Wesley (Mar 16, 2013)

I was a fairly dedicated Cho'gath player.  Did they do anything major to him?


----------



## Sansa (Mar 16, 2013)

Akali > Solo Q.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 16, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I was a fairly dedicated Cho'gath player.  Did they do anything major to him?


They made him into a Prime with subwoofers.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 16, 2013)

eu lcs delayed until tomorrow cuz shitty internets

why hasnt riot made an offline mode for tournaments already

i dont see how thats impossible in programming or w/e


----------



## Wesley (Mar 16, 2013)

Sasori said:


> They made him into a Prime with subwoofers.



Another legendary skin?  So he still plays the same.


----------



## Darth (Mar 16, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Another legendary skin?  So he still plays the same.



they made his Q significantly easier to land, they slightly nerfed his silence duration by half a second, but he's still op as hell.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 16, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Another legendary skin?  So he still plays the same.


He has subwoofers.

And he is a Prime. Only a Prime can kill another Prime.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 16, 2013)

Jeez TSM just got smashed.


----------



## Darth (Mar 16, 2013)

Gold II seems to be the hardest division for me to clear thus far. Been stuck in here for awhile now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 16, 2013)

i forgot if i skipped gold II or III


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 16, 2013)

oh yea i skipped II 

gold I tho

what a cockblock

those LP gains for a while


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 16, 2013)

WAD said:


> i did the same thing not too long ago
> 
> with akali
> 
> still a poor man's akali



Akali is cheaper.

Also, I bought Street Fighter yesterday, huehue.

Enjoying it quite a bit.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 16, 2013)

coL with the fucking plays.

Chuuper getting Hyphy.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 16, 2013)

Complexity vs Vulcun, great fucking game.

So fun to watch


----------



## Sansa (Mar 16, 2013)

That pull from M eye A was clutch as fuck.

Then they collapsed on Mancloud and then it was GG.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 16, 2013)

Chuuper played pretty shitty that game though, almost threw the game multiple times.

I thought Vulcun had that when Nickwu died like a retard in the end.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 16, 2013)

MegaZero is gonna make plays on CLG next.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 16, 2013)

So I have 450 riot points (somehow) and 20000 IP.

Who should I buy?


----------



## Sansa (Mar 16, 2013)

You can gift me Miss Fortune.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 16, 2013)

You can't gift with IP you retard.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 16, 2013)

They're babysitting doublelift so hard.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 16, 2013)

MRN makes those plays.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 16, 2013)

Doublelift's mico at the last team fight... just amazing. Gets dive by an Ali, Shen and Irellia, np, triple kill. Gotta give credit to Aphro's Lulu peels though too.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 16, 2013)

Someone just asked me why I'm running cleanse as an AD Carry because cleanse 'sucks'.

I can already tell this is going to be bad.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 16, 2013)

I never ran with cleanse.  Not aggressive enough for me.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 16, 2013)

I run cleanse whenever the enemy team has 2 or more CCs that can get me killed.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 16, 2013)

I always run cleanse, regardless.

I just feel safer when I'm running cleanse.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 16, 2013)

people picking nidalee and vlad on the same team

go fuck urselves


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 16, 2013)

i think we all predicted this outcome.


----------



## Rance (Mar 16, 2013)

This game is so much bullshit. I picked a warrior with a giant sword, and I got killed in less than two seconds by a loli who queefs fire. Fuck riot games.


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 16, 2013)

STOMP!


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 16, 2013)

KT Rolster B proves their amazing skills, yet again.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 16, 2013)

Curse lost?

It feels so good carrying on Vayne.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 16, 2013)

22 minute stomp.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 16, 2013)

What the fuckk.

Curse are going to win S3, TF are they doing getting beaten at 22 minutes.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 16, 2013)

''winner of bets and post: Rustylax: 28 KTB LATE''

Making the best bets, 2nd game was 29 minutes.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 16, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> What the fuckk.
> 
> Curse are going to win S3, TF are they doing getting beaten at 22 minutes.



rofl. TPA, WE, IG, NJS, KTRA,B, CJB/F, MVP
yeah no.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 16, 2013)

World Elite are going to win season 3 if they keep doing as they are now.

Undefeated since Season 2 Championships.


----------



## Darth (Mar 16, 2013)

Today's solo queue results. 

10 Victories

4 Losses. 

Overall not too shabby


----------



## OS (Mar 16, 2013)

Anyone disconnecting lately?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh shit, I'm playing with Athene in a ranked


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 17, 2013)

we lost

lol we got trolled cuz streaming


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 17, 2013)

nah man

i cant even begin to describe these games

i can foresee the possibility of me giving up on ranked before i hit diamond


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 17, 2013)

I find ranked is boring in solo que now. Meh. I don't know, I haven't had the motivation to play league now but I do enjoy watching the tournaments.

 Also my internet seems to spiking around this time, I was pretty pissed when the whole game was 500 ping the whole time.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 17, 2013)

Lol

Holy shit what happened last game.

I played AD Tank Swain top (Sheen, FH, SV, Mallet, LW was full build, but i only finished the first 3 items) and i zoned and shat on the enemy Rengar. I really did. He even ragequit





Look at my last match. And check Rengar's score and items.
I made Gold 1 played ragequit with a 4th time Swain, but first time Swain top, and first time AD Swain. Also that match i played against 3 plats and a Gold 1, a diamond on my team and a Gold. So fuck you guys.

I told WAD as well. Ill reach plat soon. Just you wait.


----------



## Darth (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice one Gogeta! But before aiming for Plat hit Gold first yeah?


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 17, 2013)

Darth said:


> Nice one Gogeta! But before aiming for Plat hit Gold first yeah?



I think you misunderstood me.

I am not stopping at gold. It's not "Ah ill get gold then maybe plat". If you look at the players i played with and against in the other matches you'd see there are golds, plats AND diamonds (The J4 game for example had 2 diamonds IIRC), and from my experience gold players were easy while i've had troubles with some plats. So my goal, which in my opinion is realistic, is to get Plat. 

Although i've beaten some diamonds, i really don't think i am good enough for that place, at least not above diamond 5, simply because there is a huge gap between divisions in diamond at least. I know this sounds hilarious coming from a currently Silver 5 player, but you just wait.

EDIT : Note tho, while they might not have tryharded, at no point did i do that as well. Otherwise i'd play J4 every game or something and not go AD Swain's and shit.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 17, 2013)

Lol normals


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 17, 2013)

I didn't realize diamond/plat players tried in normals.

The ones I know just fuck about


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 17, 2013)

On another note, I thought about it and the casting in the KTB vs Curse game was dreadful.

The casters were so biased, would praise everything Curse did even though it was major mistakes, and not give any credit to KTB who just crushed Curse completely.

For example, taken from reddit.

'"Curse showing why they are considered one of the top teams in NA right now with Cop picking up that kill"

They got aced and got 1 kill for it.''

MLG casters are fucking terrible, I swear to god.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 17, 2013)

Because Curse deserve to be praised even when they shit the bed.


----------



## Darth (Mar 17, 2013)

Because nobody likes koreans.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 17, 2013)

Because voyboy's akali > Korean teams.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 17, 2013)

I have this friend that wants to give me aristocrat vayne but it says he hasn't been my friend long enough.


Why Riot gotta deny me free skins.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 17, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Because voyboy's akali > Korean teams.



Lol.

Die in a ditch.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 17, 2013)

Voyboy best toplaner in the milky way


----------



## Darth (Mar 17, 2013)

Voyboy's great and all but Dyrus still my fav toplaner NA. 

ZionSpartan and MegaZero my top 2/3.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 17, 2013)

Caomei, Maknoon, Shy, Stanley, Flame, sOAZ.


Pls


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 17, 2013)

and reapered


----------



## Sansa (Mar 17, 2013)

Zionspartan always get beaten by Voyboy top 

I wanna see Voy and MegaZero in a 1v1 lane top.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 17, 2013)

Dekar > MegaZero.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 17, 2013)

I really hate when people tell my support what champion to play.


----------



## Darth (Mar 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> Caomei, Maknoon, Shy, Stanley, Flame, sOAZ.
> 
> 
> Pls



I said NA.

EU I'd say Wickd and SoaZ for sure. 

Idgaf about the asians tho. Maknoon and Shy are cool I guess.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 17, 2013)

Got my first penta.

Vayne mechanics OP.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 17, 2013)

Got my second penta recently.

Akali is OP as fuck


----------



## OS (Mar 17, 2013)

Is Malz>Kass?

I just played against a kass and because of my e i was dominating him in lane. He won a 1v1 though( because he hid in the bushes and then q'd me, the bastard).


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 17, 2013)

Sajin said:


> Lol normals





Vae said:


> I didn't realize diamond/plat players tried in normals.
> 
> The ones I know just fuck about





Mark my words, ill laugh at both of you when i reach plat


----------



## Sansa (Mar 17, 2013)

Don't people around Challenger and plat just play on their smurfs or play normals because the ranked queue time is ridiculous?


----------



## Darth (Mar 17, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Mark my words, ill laugh at both of you when i reach plat


eh. 

aim for silver IV first. 


Jiyeon said:


> Don't people around Challenger and plat just play on their smurfs or play normals because the ranked queue time is ridiculous?



not really no.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 17, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Is Malz>Kass?
> 
> I just played against a kass and because of my e i was dominating him in lane. He won a 1v1 though( because he hid in the bushes and then q'd me, the bastard).



Post 6 malz > everyone. Except leblanc.

Also

Trololololololol

Trydamere should never top against singed


----------



## Sansa (Mar 17, 2013)

Today's Vayne scores are:
26/6
20/7
23/9.

I had to actually carry the last game because they let Vi get 7/0 at about 15 minutes.

But BoTRK punishes you for being a tank.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 17, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Today's Vayne scores are:
> 26/6
> 20/7
> 23/9.
> ...



What's BoTRK?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 17, 2013)

Wesley said:


> What's BoTRK?



Blade of the ruined king

its this seasons version of bloodrazor


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 17, 2013)

Maybe i should try AP Swain top instead of AD Swain

I think that'd be wiser.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 17, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Blade of the ruined king
> 
> its this seasons version of bloodrazor



Oh, does scaling hp damage?  Rather, I hoped dps would pick that up.  I always pooled armor and magic resist as a tank and carries never have mpen, so it's a real loss for them.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 17, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Oh, does scaling hp damage?  Rather, I hoped dps would pick that up.  I always pooled armor and magic resist as a tank and carries never have mpen, so it's a real loss for them.



It does 15% of max HP with its active and 5% of current HP on hit

All reduced by armor


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 17, 2013)

Aaaaaand i lose lane as AP Swain

Back to AD Swain


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 17, 2013)

Kiwikid is best top NA.


----------



## Darth (Mar 17, 2013)

never heard of him


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 17, 2013)

You obviously don't follow the number 1 ranked team in NA.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 17, 2013)

Kiwikid gets decimated by Voyboy top.

Even benchshotqq can devastate him top.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 17, 2013)

Lol, that's funny, considering the few times Kiwikid has met Voyboy top in the LCS, he's beat the shit out of him quite thoroughly.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 17, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Aaaaaand i lose lane as AP Swain
> 
> Back to AD Swain



Its called landing your binding bro


----------



## Sansa (Mar 17, 2013)

Dignitas is such a shitty team.

Even coL are better than them.

Even Wolves are better than them.

Even Dunkey is better than them.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 17, 2013)

Jiyeon is such a shitty player.

Even Bronze V players are better.

Even level 20s are better.

Even people who don't play are better.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm a dunkey level player, so I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 17, 2013)

Lol, Dunkey is actually decent at this game, he just fucks around.

He's quite far above your level.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 17, 2013)

vae subscribing to mlg smh


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 17, 2013)

It's from the last MLG, if you payed for HD you got a free HD for Winter as well, it was a good deal.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 17, 2013)

BUT I WANT TO MINDLESSLY SPAM IN SUBSCRIBERS MODE OFF LIKE EVERYONE ELSE


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 17, 2013)

TOO BAD IT'S NOT ON, EH?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 17, 2013)

Just wait until the floodgates open after the games.

GG spam.


----------



## OS (Mar 17, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Aaaaaand i lose lane as AP Swain
> 
> Back to AD Swain



How do you lose as swain?


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 18, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> How do you lose as swain?


Follow my easy steps

1. Go top lane Swain
2. Start with 21-0-9 masteries instead of 9-21
3. Get a green ward, put it in the river and only after getting fbed by twitch and irelia realise that you should get a pinm ward

Optional :
Have Irelia at your turret for over 10 mins while continously asking yohr jungler to come top while he is off balls deep in their bottom jungle doing god knows what


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> You obviously don't follow the number 1 ranked team in NA.



Since when has Dignitas been number one of anything? I might be bias in this post since I dislike Dignitas but, they've always fell short. I only liked Voyboy when he was in Dignitas and Scarra at the moment but the rest of the team I honestly do not care for. 

My biggest SMH moment for them was when they lost horribly at the season two championship. Adding Kiwikid is promising to the team but we'll see if they're consistent with their wins or end up failing again (I'm honestly surprised they lost to Complexity and Vulcan)


----------



## Sasori (Mar 18, 2013)

Scarra signs babies.

Your opinion is irrelevant.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 18, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Since when has Dignitas been number one of anything? I might be bias in this post since I dislike Dignitas but, they've always fell short. I only liked Voyboy when he was in Dignitas and Scarra at the moment but the rest of the team I honestly do not care for.
> 
> My biggest SMH moment for them was when they lost horribly at the season two championship. Adding Kiwikid is promising to the team but we'll see if they're consistent with their wins or end up failing again (I'm honestly surprised they lost to Complexity and Vulcan)



How about the fact that they're ACTUALLY ranked number one in the NA LCS atm?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> How about the fact that they're ACTUALLY ranked number one in the NA LCS atm?



Isn't it Curse at the moment.

Dignitas was number one for a week when Curse was consistently number one until that week Dignitas took over. And now Curse took over.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 18, 2013)

Look on the site, Dignitas is still listed as number one.

Though according to MLG, they're tied atm.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm looking at leaguepedia instead of their main site. Though Curse overall has 12-2 while Dignitas has 11-4 of their games played right now.

Just checked the main site though, it's still has the stats from last week's which is when Dignitas was first and not MLG's from this week. Curse was first CONSISTENTLY before that.

Edit: Don't get me wrong though, I think they're a good team despite my dislike for them. I just don't think they're the number one team in NA. That's still debatable.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 18, 2013)

Dignitas has been just as consistent during the LCS, the only really bad week they had were the first and this one.

They've also got a better track record throughout the years.
That pretty much speaks for itself.


----------



## Darth (Mar 18, 2013)

lol clg is 4th place. 

man they suck. 

and yeah dig is listed as first on the main site. they're 11-4 and Curse is 12-2 so I'm not exactly sure how they're still at first place. Might be a rankings thing. 

Also in the South East Asian League (GPL) TPA is at first place with a ridiculous score of 18-0. Wtf undefeated in 18 games rofl. 

The Chinese league just started and both WE and IG are tied for first place at 2-0. I think that league shows a lot of promise tbh.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 18, 2013)

It's because TPA is so far ahead of any other team in that region, not even Singapore Sentinels are close to their level.

And the funny part is, WE and iG are probably both better than TPA by a decent margin.

That just goes to show how good the Chinese league is.


----------



## Darth (Mar 18, 2013)

If WE and IG were really better than TPA wouldn't they have won the S2 championships?


----------



## Santí (Mar 18, 2013)

Darth, you scumbag pedo. Those girls are 10 & 12 years old


----------



## Darth (Mar 18, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Darth, you scumbag pedo. Those girls are 10 & 12 years old


Problem?


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> If WE and IG were really better than TPA wouldn't they have won the S2 championships?



WE didn't have the teamwork back then, they had just gotten together as a roster.

They've got the experience now, individually, they're all better than their TPA counterpart.
Now that they've gotten communication as a team down, they're better for sure.

iG has improved also, while TPA has had a slight roster change, but they replaced their main shot caller, so that's actually a huge change.

I also think WE would've 2-0'ed CLG.eu if not for all the issues, they won the first game and were really far ahead in the second one.
Who knows what might've happened if not for that.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 18, 2013)

i am happy to say that i belong in my ELO atm

feels nice that i can say that mang

tho i am constantly practicing and improving now that the caliber of play my opponents are capable of is consistently rising

i have no doubts i can be better


----------



## Darth (Mar 18, 2013)

Regardless, making an absurd claim that two Chinese teams are better than the s2 world champions based on nothing when TPA is 18-0 in their league is ridiculous. 

You should know better than to portray your opinion as fact with little to no evidence Vae. Makes you look like a middle schooler man. 

So young, so naive.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 18, 2013)

That said I qualified for my Plat III promotion series!

But...not tonight...I think, I just had a 15/0/8 Akali game so I really don't fuckin think I'll be graced with the good fortunes of 2/3 tonight.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 18, 2013)

How about the fact that iG is equal to WE, the team who has gone undefeated since the season 2 championships.

They wiped the floor with everyone in IPL5, and while they never faced TPA there, they did beat the shit out of teams that TPA lost too/struggled with.

Their track record since the S2 finals is more impressive than TPA's 18-0 in a league with what, 2 notable teams names?


----------



## Darth (Mar 18, 2013)

lol IG is 2-0 in their league. They've beaten Teams "Positive Energy" and "Wings of Aurora". 

Saying they're on the same tier as WE who hasn't lost a bo3 in god knows how long is pretty dumb. 

Meanwhile in the GPL, TPA has been beating teams with records that look pretty damn good for having a 1st place team that's 18-0. 15-4, 13-5, and 10-8. Singapore Sentinels, AHQ e-sports club, and Saigon Jokers are all internationally recognized teams. 

I'm not a fan of TPA really, but you seem to think that teams they haven't even played against are significantly better than them. Lets not forget that they beat Najin Sword, M5, and Azubu Frost to win the s2 world championships eh? Lets also not forget that WE straight up lost the one and only match they had in the s2 championships. And that iG barely made it out of brackets and got 2-0'd by M5 in the Quarterfinals. 

And how exactly is WE's track record since S2 finals better than TPA's?

TPA has only lost one game since Worlds and that was to fnatic in IPL5. WE has lost two single games but has won every bo3. IMO TPA's track record seems to be just as solid as one loss doesn't mean they're trash obviously. 

Bitch you cray


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 18, 2013)

Talking to a friend of mine from the Philippines so she's on the same server as TPA and stuff.

She said that TPA beat SS with a 4 support team. 

Nunu/Taric/Lulu/Janna/Vayne.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 18, 2013)

Wait, are you really suggesting that CLG.eu was better than WE at the time? That's funny.

The only reason WE lost is because they had to play what, 6 games? They won the first game and would've won the second one if it didn't get interrupted. Same with the fourth one.

The Season 2 finals was a mess, and yes, I'm saying WE has a better track record, even with their single game losses. The Chinese league is on a higher level than any other league in the world at the moment, bar maybe the Korean one.

The only problem is that the only Chinese teams that we've heard of internationally is iG and WE because they've participated in international tournaments. Other Chinese teams have not been able to qualifiy because WE is dominant there, or because the traveling costs would be too high.


We'll continue this discussion when I get back from work, crazy whore.


----------



## Darth (Mar 18, 2013)

Dig did that on NA first. They beat CLG with Lulu, Soraka, and Taric back when Soraka and Lulu were OP.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 18, 2013)

WAD said:


> Talking to a friend of mine from the Philippines so she's on the same server as TPA and stuff.
> 
> She said that TPA beat SS with a 4 support team.
> 
> Nunu/Taric/Lulu/Janna/Vayne.



That is indeed correct.

 for the game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah the original "protect the Kog'maw" team, but this is four supports not three!


----------



## Darth (Mar 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> Wait, are you really suggesting that CLG.eu was better than WE at the time? That's funny.
> 
> The only reason WE lost is because they had to play what, 6 games? They won the first game and would've won the second one if it didn't get interrupted. Same with the fourth one.
> 
> ...



Yeah I am stating that EG was indeed better than WE at the time as they won and WE lost. Facts kind of speak for themselves. You can be a salty bitch and say that WE was better and they only lost because of technical issues but nobody gives a fuck. EG won and WE lost. End of story. 

Even Misaya flat out said that EG played really well and deserved the win. Nothing you can say now will change that. 

And the bolded statements kind of contradict themselves don't they? Obviously the Chinese league isn't the strongest right now. With only two known teams how could you even argue that? The EU, Korean, and even North American scenes are generally considered stronger. The chinese server is probably better than the South East server but those two haven't really played against other regions often enough for anyone to establish a solid ranking in between regions. 

The best we can do is rank teams per region which is what we have.


----------



## Darth (Mar 18, 2013)

WAD said:


> That said I qualified for my Plat III promotion series!
> 
> But...not tonight...I think, I just had a 15/0/8 Akali game so I really don't fuckin think I'll be graced with the good fortunes of 2/3 tonight.



Dude your LKS is at 1990. You're almost at 2K. 

Whoa.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> Dude your LKS is at 1990. You're almost at 2K.
> 
> Whoa.



yup i finally started taking ranked srsly so im glad to see the benefits i have reaped 

remember



WAD said:


> life goals:
> 
> 2k mmr->diamond->challenger->#1 in solo queue->professional lol player->president of the united states->emperor of earth->god of the universe



#smallsteps


----------



## Darth (Mar 18, 2013)

going to start a little experiement that I've seen others use. 

For the next few weeks. I'm only ever going to play Diana in Solo Queue ranked. Top, Mid, or Jungle. 

Lets see how far it gets me.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 18, 2013)

Diana is a pubstomp champ.


----------



## Darth (Mar 18, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Diana is a pubstomp champ.



I'd imagine every assassin is a "pubstomper" simply because assassins snowball the fastest.


----------



## Maerala (Mar 18, 2013)

Five days ago I got megawrecked by a Fiora in mid lane as Orianna, supposedly my best champion. I fed her like I've never fed anyone before. It was so embarrassing that I haven't played since. Might come back today.

Hope the break washed away some of my suck.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 18, 2013)

Does Zhonya work with Swain's Ulti

Like, does he keep healing, does it keep damaging the enemy

I don't think it does


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> Yeah I am stating that EG was indeed better than WE at the time as they won and WE lost. Facts kind of speak for themselves. You can be a salty bitch and say that WE was better and they only lost because of technical issues but nobody gives a fuck. EG won and WE lost. End of story.
> 
> Even Misaya flat out said that EG played really well and deserved the win. Nothing you can say now will change that.
> 
> ...



Did I say EG played poorly? No, they didn't. The fact that Misaya would say they deserved the win is because what else would he say ''Ermegherd we totally deserved that, fuck EG and those connection issues'', that would be retardedly unprofessional. They accepted the technical issues and lived with it, but anyone with half a brain would realize that WE were supposed to win that, if there were no issues.

And my statements don't contradict themselves, because if you watch the Chinese league the matches are on a different level, the only reason most teams aren't known internationally is stated right after the bolded text.
Perhaps you decided to leave that part out to try and look clever, didn't work.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 18, 2013)

my first wukong play, feels good man. manhanndling akali and yi 2 on 1


----------



## Santí (Mar 18, 2013)

The king shall make his return.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 18, 2013)

Did they make any adjustments to stealth?  Countermeasures were notoriously bad in 2010.  Couldn't play a ranked game without banning Twitch, among others.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 18, 2013)

yea they changed most stealth mechanics

except akali

still op as fuck


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 18, 2013)

Sant? said:


> The king shall make his return.



The sword doesn't fit him



WAD said:


> yea they changed most stealth mechanics
> 
> except akali
> 
> still op as fuck




They will most likely change her shroud


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 18, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> The sword doesn't fit him



He stole it form the king before him. You should see the corpse. Its absolutely ruined.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 18, 2013)

They can't nerf Akali unless they change her entire kit.

She's always be OP until she gets an Irelia level nerf.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 18, 2013)

irelia is still op as fuck too tho


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 18, 2013)

WAD said:


> irelia is still op as fuck too tho



Irelia is weak as fuck unless you let her snowball.

But there isnt a champ in the game you cant apply "unless they snowball" to


----------



## Darth (Mar 18, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Did they make any adjustments to stealth?  Countermeasures were notoriously bad in 2010.  Couldn't play a ranked game without banning Twitch, among others.



lol Wes stop asking questions and play thw game yourself. 

Yeah stealth as a mechanic was drastically changed. However oracles is no long er permanent or until death. it now only lasts five minutes. 

and two new champions with stealth were introduced. Kha'Zix and Rengar.


----------



## Darth (Mar 18, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Renekton .



What about him? He's hella strong in lane and snowballs pretty hard.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> What about him? He's hella strong in lane and snowballs pretty hard.



Against Renekton just drag the game. He is the kind of champion that is win by 20 minutes in or lose

Big part of the problem is his W which stuns himself, making him an easy prey if he goes DPS or an ignorable threat if he goes tank.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 18, 2013)

Don't get me wrong he is one of the strongest if not THE strongest laners, but if you are, say, Jax or Irelia and you are 0-2 and only like 20-30 CS behind by 20 minutes, you are going to beat him.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 18, 2013)

thus irelia op as fuck


----------



## Darth (Mar 18, 2013)

lol @ Jax beating a Renekton whos ahead.

You clearly know nothing of that matchup.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> lol @ Jax beating a Renekton whos ahead.
> 
> You clearly know nothing of that matchup.



...

I've had that match up the other day. I got cocky and got killed twice. Farmed up a bit (was still a bit behind), got a kill on the enemy mid laner and he couldn't duel me with my BoTRK and Giants belt anymore.


If the Renekton is MUCH further ahead sure Jax won't be able to beat him, no doubt there but if Jax is just slightly behind past 20 minutes it won't matter to him at all


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 18, 2013)

the enemy renekton is always a fucking monster that rips apart your top laner


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 18, 2013)

WAD said:


> the enemy renekton is always a fucking monster that rips apart your top laner



Not really, i just did stupid shit. Overextended early on with no wards cause i managed to chunk him down a bit so i was like "HURR DURR ILL BURST HIM DOWN"

Second time i made a horrible engage when i was low on mana.
Then i realized i should just farm my way up and voila.


----------



## Magic (Mar 18, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> The sword doesn't fit him
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is her shroud that strong?  People can lob aoe shit in there if they really want to...


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 18, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Is her shroud that strong?  People can lob aoe shit in there if they really want to...



Nothing certain but a red on EUNE (i think it was on EUNE) mentioned about her shroud being problematic, that there is little counter play to it, that they might look into it eventually... something along those lines.

So it is known/thought as a problem. Maybe they'll remake it, maybe not. But they are aware of it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 18, 2013)

whats strong about shroud that ive realized is that it is a MASSIVE defensive steroid and the slow on it is actually strong on its own at max rank

i max it 2nd after Q, so at level 13 if im fighting within my shroud i have 50 armor and magic resist and you are slowed to 30% within my radius


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 18, 2013)

Akali shroud is so damn annoying. If you dont have an oracles or a pink shes unstoppable in her shroud. If you're laning against her she can zone you out with her shroud as well. 

So meh. It sucks when i have to peel Akali off of my adcs. And there's no pink or oracles so my adc sits in the shroud getting instaburst by Akali.


----------



## OS (Mar 18, 2013)

They are nerfing BoTRK too much. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 18, 2013)

Bronze league players are so vulnerable to being kited to death.

But more Quadras for me


----------



## Sansa (Mar 18, 2013)

The system must think that I don't belong in bronze anymore.

I got only 5 LP from that last game, plus it was first win of the day too.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 18, 2013)

thats the opposite actually

less LP means that league thinks your too high


----------



## Sansa (Mar 18, 2013)

Isn't that the same thing as it thinking I don't belong in bronze v?


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't always solo que, but when I do, I get the insta-lock Volibear "support" with teleport  I say support loosely cause I bought more wards than the guy.

I'm sure it's really fun in normal que, but I would like to feel safe in ranked with an actual viable support when I adc. I just don't understand what goes through the minds of some of these people or how they even got to silver 1-2.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 18, 2013)

Volibear support is good if you can match his aggression and he doesn't go in thinking he's jesus and can't die.

I like it.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 18, 2013)

Volibear is a viable support.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 18, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Volibear support is good if you can match his aggression *and he doesn't go in thinking he's jesus and can't die.*
> 
> I like it.


Unfortunately he was the latter lol. I remember clearly that FB went to them with pre 6 Voli's flash near their tower to try and flip, but ends up getting ignited through his passive and dies. I still have the red mark from my face palm. hah

I can usually match my lane partner's pace, but when I get left alone in lane against a thresh support cause my partner decided to teleport somewhere and with out at least giving me ward coverage, then it gets really hard.



Sasori said:


> Volibear is a viable support.


I'm sure he is, if you play him as a "support" with support items and summoners. What I consider support in my opinion is someone who buffs your team with auras or protect your team via slows/stuns/snares, especially the adc/apc. This guy was the opposite. He built warmogs/sunfire and only built a sight-stone cause I literally begged lol. And during team fights, would bum rush their back line leaving our back line for free picking. I mean, if your gonna go Voli "support" protect your back line with your flip and slow is what I'm trying to say.

I've played my fair share of "fun" supports, though all in normal que. Like Brand support is really fun with his harass and stun, but I would never torment people with it in solo que. And even then, I'd still build a sight-stone.


----------



## OS (Mar 18, 2013)

Is ad nid even viable?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 18, 2013)

nid anything is viable

but why would u not play her AP


----------



## OS (Mar 18, 2013)

Wasn't me, was another player. He said i knew nothing because it's good with her cougar form. I was like, yeah, but you can do the same shit with her in  ap and with lich bane. Nothing got me more mad i that game than watching Nids spears just hit like pebbles against a no tank team.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 18, 2013)

Same thing as people playing AD Akali.

Sure your Q procs with AD, but after that, you do no damage because you have no AP.


----------



## OS (Mar 18, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Same thing as people playing *AD Akali.*
> 
> Sure your Q procs with AD, but after that, you do no damage because you have no AP.



areyouserious.jpg


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 18, 2013)

I find Tank Katarina is the worst to face. She can just stick onto you, poke you, hurts like a bitch and you can't keel her. Damn it Voyboy.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 18, 2013)

Voyboy makes new metas that end up fucking us over in Solo Q.

Top lane ezreal?

Top lane Karma?

All Voyboy's doings.


----------



## Stein (Mar 19, 2013)

Seems like Karma put on a few...


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 19, 2013)

An akali i once played.with bought BT after hg and deathcap and we were like wat. Her excuse was that she alwys gets BT. I was likeare you the admin of mobafire,  do you buy BT on Ryze cause it looks badass? EXPLAIN


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Mar 19, 2013)

I once had an Amumu that bought wriggles in ranked cause "All junglers must get wriggles". I don't even know. 





> Players/Coach:
> Brandon “Dontmashme” Phan
> Zaqueri “Aphromoo” Black
> Samuel “Chuuper” Chu
> ...



That sucks though. For some of the guy's reasonings that I've heard, they only played on a friend's account so they can play with their friend on his level. (Similar to WAD going on Darth's account/smurf on NA but that's a different reasoning)

They can still play on their smurf though... Um >_> Okay good system.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2013)

wish i could take post #2000 and say that i won my promotion series and that i am 2000 ELO as a result

i am not

i have failed

on my 3rd game i akali'd mid vs. a kayle who started with a pink ward

the results were catastrophic

also i had fucked up and had accidently bought like 5 mana pots so i had to resell and was short 3 hp pots of my 2w/9p strat

but that kayle has made me rethink my approach

i am definitely going to integrate a pink ward strat to counterplay cheeky fellows like that

very wp to that kayle and i am happy to have lost that game because i have come out of it a much better player for it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2013)

...but i win the game after the one that lost my series and ive qualified for a series again

this lp system is broken 

also im like 5-0 now with top lane j4

this shit is op


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2013)

and with that i allow t-b0t to work his mag1c


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 19, 2013)

oops one more post smh


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 19, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

